# July IUI, anyone?



## Aisak

Hey all.

i will be going in for IUI #1 (with 50mg Clomid) at some point in July. 

At this point we are somewhat "unexplained" although i did have polyps removed at the end of May. Hopeful that this may lead to a BFP after 2 years, but knowing that i'd be awfully lucky to succeed on the first IUI.

Looking for some buddies...


----------



## purplesparkle

i'm having polyps removed in july how long did it take you too recover from the proceedure? I've had 2 failed iuis im hoping the polyp removal will give me that bfp.

good luck with your iui


----------



## Aisak

i had one 5mm polyp and then multiple smaller ones that were discovered in surgery. My RE says that polyps can affect implantation, acting like a natural IUD of sorts. 

i had moderate bleeding (like the first day of my period) the day of the surgery and then spotting for about a week afterwards. i had cramping and soreness for about a week as well. However my body seems to be somewhat on track - i got a positive OPK 17 days after the surgery, only a couple days after i would normally get one. All in all the procedure wasn't that bad (i was completely knocked out for it). i guess polyps are a common cause of unexplained infertility and women often get pregnant shortly after having them removed.

Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## TTCinTexas

I'd love to join if that's ok. We got the go-ahead from our doctor this past Thur for our first IUI in July. I'm 36 and DH is 45. We found out that our issue it very low motility but doc seems very confident that he can do the IUI beacuse the count is very high (128 million). 
I've never been pregnant and didn't think it would be such a challenge but it makes me appreciate the gift of life when it does happen. 
So :witch: is supposed to show her ugly face on July 2. Doc put me on femara (he doesn't like clomid for all the issues..side effects, risk of multiples, and thins the lining of the uterus) I start femara on the 3rd day of my cycle and then the trigger shot with several ultra sounds. If all goes well, we do the IUI anywhere in between July 14th-18th. 
Very excited and nervous at the same time...I'd like for the first round to work, but I know it's not a great % for success on IUI's. 

GL to everyone and lets all keep each other posted and baby dust to all!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello ladies!!! I am moving over from June IUI. I am on 50mg of clOmid. This is our 2nd IUI. Our June IUI was a big fat N! So we are onto #2. Should be ovulating around July 1st. I pray for all of us to get our BFP this month!!


----------



## tulip1975

I just started my first IUI cycle. I'm on CD9 now - finished my 100mg Clomid on CD7. I have an appointment tomorrow morning to check the follicle growth. 

RE doesn't think I have any problems with ovulation. I'm pretty sure I just have low progesterone, but my RE basically only allowed me the progesterone along with another a treatment cycle. Frustrating, but here I am. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Aisak

Hi ladies!

i'm due for AF in the next day or so...i thought for sure today as i was cramping up, but no. So i'd maybe be going in for the IUI around July 7 (if my body cooperates).

i know i don't have problems with ovulation, but my RE has prescribed Clomid to "superovulate" me. He says that way there are more targets for DH's swimmers. i'm a little nervous that i'm going to turn into a lunatic on Clomid - i'm a weepy mess as it is! Luckily i won't have to be at work through it all (i'm a teacher so i'm done next week). i've done enough crying at work as it is!!


----------



## tulip1975

Aisak - I was also worried about mood swings. So far, nothing yet.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Aisak said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> i'm due for AF in the next day or so...i thought for sure today as i was cramping up, but no. So i'd maybe be going in for the IUI around July 7 (if my body cooperates).
> 
> i know i don't have problems with ovulation, but my RE has prescribed Clomid to "superovulate" me. He says that way there are more targets for DH's swimmers. i'm a little nervous that i'm going to turn into a lunatic on Clomid - i'm a weepy mess as it is! Luckily i won't have to be at work through it all (i'm a teacher so i'm done next week). i've done enough crying at work as it is!!

I'm by no means an expert on all of this yet, but ask your doctor about femara. Once I get AF on July 2nd, my doctor is putting me on Femara. He doesn't like clomid..says it can have extreme side effects, risk of multiples, and it thins the lining of the uterus(which isn't good when your trying to get pregnant). I'v never been on clomid and wasn't aware of femara until he mentioned it and I did some research on this site. Both clomid and femara have iffy results but i like the idea of not having the issues that clomid brings. I don't have problems with ovulation either..my doc wants me to "superovulate" too so we can raise our chances. 

GOOD LUCK!! And Baby Dust to All!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## elliott_baby

Hi, I just had my 2nd IUI yesterday. Fingers crossed it's going to stick this time


----------



## TTCinTexas

elliott_baby said:


> Hi, I just had my 2nd IUI yesterday. Fingers crossed it's going to stick this time

Good Luck and Fx'd and keep us posted!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip1975

elliott_baby said:


> Hi, I just had my 2nd IUI yesterday. Fingers crossed it's going to stick this time

Good luck - fingers crossed!


----------



## rrspatch

Had my first iui on June 8th. On the first blood test found out my progesterone was at only 8.2, so no ovulation, and a :bfn:.. Went for my clearing ultrasound today and started my second round of Menopur this round I am up to 225mg a day.. Go back Thursday to see how I am fairing... If everything goes okay looking to have our second iui on July 5.... :argh:


----------



## tulip1975

Good luck, rrspatch!

Update for me: it's CD10 and I had my second scan this morning (my baseline scan was on CD3). My uterine lining was only 5.2mm today thanks to the Clomid, so they gave me a prescription for Estrogen patches. I have to wear 4 at one time for the rest of my cycle!

One follicle has grown to over 17mm and 2 others are now over 12mm, so they are going to wait 2 days to see if they can get the 12mms closer to maturity.

They want me back for a scan on Wednesday morning, and they anticipate I will do the trigger shot on Wed night with my two IUIs on Thursday and Friday. 

I feel like a science experiment.


----------



## Boston07

I am 1dpiui today! My second time, last month was a negative. The nurse who performed the IUI commented that my husband's count was great this time - 70 something million she said. I don't know what it was last time, but I am hopeful that it bodes well.

This may be a topic for another thread but I am struggling with exercise routines. I am pretty active as a runner and typically run a marathon every fall. So, I would start training... Now. If I got pregnant, of course I would slow it way down and not do a full marathon. But in this not-sure-yet 2ww phase, I am never sure what i should do. Since the IUI was just yesterday I took it easy today. But tomorrow night would be my track workout, which is hard. My gut says to go and that I can't let infertility rule my life. It is a mental struggle though!

Anyway, just wanted to chime in here. Good luck to all!


----------



## tulip1975

I have also been wrestling with the exercise question. I'm not very active, but twice a week I work out for an hour - 30 min cardio followed by 30 min weight training with a trainer.

I'm getting the impression from scouring the interwebs - that post-IUI, the safest bet may be to avoid strenuous cardio to keep the body temp from going too high.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Boston07 said:


> I am 1dpiui today! My second time, last month was a negative. The nurse who performed the IUI commented that my husband's count was great this time - 70 something million she said. I don't know what it was last time, but I am hopeful that it bodes well.
> 
> This may be a topic for another thread but I am struggling with exercise routines. I am pretty active as a runner and typically run a marathon every fall. So, I would start training... Now. If I got pregnant, of course I would slow it way down and not do a full marathon. But in this not-sure-yet 2ww phase, I am never sure what i should do. Since the IUI was just yesterday I took it easy today. But tomorrow night would be my track workout, which is hard. My gut says to go and that I can't let infertility rule my life. It is a mental struggle though!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to chime in here. Good luck to all!

Personally I would not risk the chance of loosing a pregnancy for a hard workout that you can skip temporarily. The paperwork my doctor gave me cleary says no heavy lifting, high impact aerobics, or any strenuous exercise. For the two weeks after an IUI, your to take it easy and let your body do it's job. I'm not trying to sound harsh, I just know what a lot of us go thru to get pregnant and exercise is something that can still be done in moderation after becoming pregnant, but not right after an IUI.


----------



## Boston07

Thanks for your thoughts, ladies. I started a thread on this in the LTTC section. I suspect people will have a lot to say!


----------



## alicatt

Hey Everyone, 

I too am moving on from the June IUI thread to the July thread.
Unfortunately my June IUI ended in a :bfn: :nope:
I only just got my period today, and I am not expecting to do the IUI until July 9-11 or there abouts. 

Good luck to everyone, and may July be our month!!


----------



## newlywedgal

Hello all! Another transfer from the June IUI thread. @tulip1975 - I actually am a science experiment of sorts. I am in a clinical trial. 4 free IUIs with free meds and free monitoring and the chance to realize my dream of a precious bundle - I will be the guinea pig! I am not sure which pill I am on since its a blind study. The nurses don't even know. It's either Femara or Clomid. Since I have taken both in the past with timed intercourse I had been trying to figure it out by the symptoms. My guess is Femara, but I could be wrong.

I am currently CD5. My baseline scan was on CD2 and I am going in on Saturday (CD 9) for my first follicle check. I am expecting to trigger Sunday or Monday night and have IUI #4 on Tuesday or Wednesday. My cycles tend to vary. One time I went in for my first follicle check and already had 3 follies over 15mm. Other times it was closer to CD12before even 1 was mature. Since I would like to get this show on the road I am hoping for Tuesday IUI, but Wednesday (the holiday) would actually be better because Hubby has a hard time getting the time off to go.

Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all, although I probably shouldn't be the one passing it out :-/


----------



## alicatt

newlywedgal said:


> Hello all! Another transfer from the June IUI thread. @tulip1975 - I actually am a science experiment of sorts. I am in a clinical trial. 4 free IUIs with free meds and free monitoring and the chance to realize my dream of a precious bundle - I will be the guinea pig! I am not sure which pill I am on since its a blind study. The nurses don't even know. It's either Femara or Clomid. Since I have taken both in the past with timed intercourse I had been trying to figure it out by the symptoms. My guess is Femara, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I am currently CD5. My baseline scan was on CD2 and I am going in on Saturday (CD 9) for my first follicle check. I am expecting to trigger Sunday or Monday night and have IUI #4 on Tuesday or Wednesday. My cycles tend to vary. One time I went in for my first follicle check and already had 3 follies over 15mm. Other times it was closer to CD12before even 1 was mature. Since I would like to get this show on the road I am hoping for Tuesday IUI, but Wednesday (the holiday) would actually be better because Hubby has a hard time getting the time off to go.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all, although I probably shouldn't be the one passing it out :-/

WOW! That is a pretty cool science experiment, can I join? HEHE. I would love to have 4 free IUIs with meds :)


----------



## newlywedgal

alicatt said:


> newlywedgal said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! Another transfer from the June IUI thread. @tulip1975 - I actually am a science experiment of sorts. I am in a clinical trial. 4 free IUIs with free meds and free monitoring and the chance to realize my dream of a precious bundle - I will be the guinea pig! I am not sure which pill I am on since its a blind study. The nurses don't even know. It's either Femara or Clomid. Since I have taken both in the past with timed intercourse I had been trying to figure it out by the symptoms. My guess is Femara, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I am currently CD5. My baseline scan was on CD2 and I am going in on Saturday (CD 9) for my first follicle check. I am expecting to trigger Sunday or Monday night and have IUI #4 on Tuesday or Wednesday. My cycles tend to vary. One time I went in for my first follicle check and already had 3 follies over 15mm. Other times it was closer to CD12before even 1 was mature. Since I would like to get this show on the road I am hoping for Tuesday IUI, but Wednesday (the holiday) would actually be better because Hubby has a hard time getting the time off to go.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all, although I probably shouldn't be the one passing it out :-/
> 
> WOW! That is a pretty cool science experiment, can I join? HEHE. I would love to have 4 free IUIs with meds :)Click to expand...

Here is the link where all the trials are located that are sponsored through this agency. I check back often, hoping to luck up on an IVF one.

This is the direct link to the one I am in, but if you do a new, advanced search, you can search for some in your area. The one I am in is offered in several states.

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01044862?term=infertility&state1=NA:US:MI&rank=5


----------



## jen1019

Hi ladies... :) Mind if I join you?

DH and I have been TTC since May 2010. Two months ago we had our first appt with the fertility dr. DH had an infection which was treated with antibiotics, and I had a hcg which came back normal as did my bloodwork.

I start on Clomid tomorrow to be followed by an ultrasound on 7/5. Then I will have IUI for the first time. Those who have been through this before... what should I expect? Is it incredibly uncomfortable? Just wondering.

Glad I found this group. GL ladies!


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> Hi ladies... :) Mind if I join you?
> 
> DH and I have been TTC since May 2010. Two months ago we had our first appt with the fertility dr. DH had an infection which was treated with antibiotics, and I had a hcg which came back normal as did my bloodwork.
> 
> I start on Clomid tomorrow to be followed by an ultrasound on 7/5. Then I will have IUI for the first time. Those who have been through this before... what should I expect? Is it incredibly uncomfortable? Just wondering.
> 
> Glad I found this group. GL ladies!

Welcome! 

Clomid effects everyone differently, I had my first IUI last month and was on Clomid. I found that I didn't have too many side effects, just the occasional hot flash and some emotional feelings, kind of like PMS. Both went away immediately after I stopped taking Clomid, so if you do have any side effects, just grin and bear them (unless they are really serious) and make it through the 5 days. I did have a more painful ovulation, and painful ovaries just before I got my period. I hear this is common, and nothing to be concerned about. If you have had a HSG the test to check your tubes, and you made it through that, then the IUI will be a piece of cake. It is similar to the HSG, but doesn't last nearly as long (like 20 seconds). Just long enough to squirt the little guys up there! GL, and FX'd that it works for you!!!


----------



## jen1019

Allicat -- thanks so much for sharing :) The HSG definitely wasn't a walk in the park, but I survived that so I'm sure this won't be nearly as bad. Hopefully the Clomid won't affect me too much. I will keep you updated. FXd for you, too!


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> Allicat -- thanks so much for sharing :) The HSG definitely wasn't a walk in the park, but I survived that so I'm sure this won't be nearly as bad. Hopefully the Clomid won't affect me too much. I will keep you updated. FXd for you, too!

Jen.. don't sweat the IUI, there are 2 reasons it is easier. 1) When you are fertile your cervix is open, when they did the HSG it was closed and they probably had to force it into a small opening. That is why the HSG is so uncomfortable. Plus the HSG they have to be up there for way longer, than they do for the IUI. So don't worry the IUI will be way easier! I still had some minor cramps after the IUI, but it wasn't too bad. I don't think my cervix likes being disturbed, I wonder what childbirth will be like? EEK! :haha: Look out cervix, you are going to be very disturbed when you see what is coming out.. LOL :rofl:


----------



## jen1019

LOL but it will be so worth it! :baby: At least your cervix being disturbed during childbirth will result in your bundle of joy! :) Do you know when you will be going for your IUI?


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> LOL but it will be so worth it! :baby: At least your cervix being disturbed during childbirth will result in your bundle of joy! :) Do you know when you will be going for your IUI?

Yep, and hopefully the epidural will help with the disturbance in childbirth. After how much my cervix hurt with just a tiny catheter, I'm not sure I could handle natural childbirth!

I have been ovulating around CD 16-17 the last few months so that puts me at July 10th or July 11th. My cycles are kind of long (32 days). I am not going to use Clomid this month as I am going to be travelling and won't be able to be monitored properly. I am going to try using some fertility supplement called FertileAid, and depending on what the Dr in Canada suggests, I may end up on Progesterone after the IUI, that part is TBD.


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> ]
> Yep, and hopefully the epidural will help with the disturbance in childbirth. After how much my cervix hurt with just a tiny catheter, I'm not sure I could handle natural childbirth!
> 
> I have been ovulating around CD 16-17 the last few months so that puts me at July 10th or July 11th. My cycles are kind of long (32 days). I am not going to use Clomid this month as I am going to be travelling and won't be able to be monitored properly. I am going to try using some fertility supplement called FertileAid, and depending on what the Dr in Canada suggests, I may end up on Progesterone after the IUI, that part is TBD.

My goal when we are finally lucky enough to have a child, is to go without an epidural or any drugs. That is what one of my sister's did with her two boys (she's pregnant with their third now). We'll see if I stick to my guns on that or not!

I usually ovulate around CD16 as well... but I have shorter cycles, normally 28-29 days. I have heard of FertileAid but have heard they are HUGE pills and have to be taken 3 times a day and cause lots of nausea. Let me know how it works for you. GL!


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> ]
> Yep, and hopefully the epidural will help with the disturbance in childbirth. After how much my cervix hurt with just a tiny catheter, I'm not sure I could handle natural childbirth!
> 
> I have been ovulating around CD 16-17 the last few months so that puts me at July 10th or July 11th. My cycles are kind of long (32 days). I am not going to use Clomid this month as I am going to be travelling and won't be able to be monitored properly. I am going to try using some fertility supplement called FertileAid, and depending on what the Dr in Canada suggests, I may end up on Progesterone after the IUI, that part is TBD.
> 
> My goal when we are finally lucky enough to have a child, is to go without an epidural or any drugs. That is what one of my sister's did with her two boys (she's pregnant with their third now). We'll see if I stick to my guns on that or not!
> 
> I usually ovulate around CD16 as well... but I have shorter cycles, normally 28-29 days. I have heard of FertileAid but have heard they are HUGE pills and have to be taken 3 times a day and cause lots of nausea. Let me know how it works for you. GL!Click to expand...

That is very courageous of you! I am too big of a chicken to try it naturally, but who knows, maybe when I am finally (hopefully) pregnant I will change my mind. 

Your Dr may choose to put you on progesterone if your LP (luteal phase) is too short, it will help elongate your LP and make your uterus more inviting for implantation. Has he talked to you about this? He may also suggest it due to the clomid as clomid tends to thin the lining a bit too. I took my first FertlieAid this morning, and it wasn't too bad. It was about the size of most supplements, big, but not too big!! I haven't felt anything today, but again I only took 1 pill this morning to see how I would feel.


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> That is very courageous of you! I am too big of a chicken to try it naturally, but who knows, maybe when I am finally (hopefully) pregnant I will change my mind.
> 
> Your Dr may choose to put you on progesterone if your LP (luteal phase) is too short, it will help elongate your LP and make your uterus more inviting for implantation. Has he talked to you about this? He may also suggest it due to the clomid as clomid tends to thin the lining a bit too. I took my first FertlieAid this morning, and it wasn't too bad. It was about the size of most supplements, big, but not too big!! I haven't felt anything today, but again I only took 1 pill this morning to see how I would feel.

We shall see if I actually stick to my plan of 100% natural :) My LP is normally 13 days. I'm actually working with someone who isn't my normal fertility doctor as he is out of the office for two weeks (not happy about this!), I will definitely have to mention it and see what happens. On top of that, there are issues with my Clomid getting filled... Dr faxed in the prescription, and the pharmacy says they don't have it. And the doctor is closed now. Nothing like having to miss part of my workday tomorrow to do that. Oy!


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> That is very courageous of you! I am too big of a chicken to try it naturally, but who knows, maybe when I am finally (hopefully) pregnant I will change my mind.
> 
> Your Dr may choose to put you on progesterone if your LP (luteal phase) is too short, it will help elongate your LP and make your uterus more inviting for implantation. Has he talked to you about this? He may also suggest it due to the clomid as clomid tends to thin the lining a bit too. I took my first FertlieAid this morning, and it wasn't too bad. It was about the size of most supplements, big, but not too big!! I haven't felt anything today, but again I only took 1 pill this morning to see how I would feel.
> 
> We shall see if I actually stick to my plan of 100% natural :) My LP is normally 13 days. I'm actually working with someone who isn't my normal fertility doctor as he is out of the office for two weeks (not happy about this!), I will definitely have to mention it and see what happens. On top of that, there are issues with my Clomid getting filled... Dr faxed in the prescription, and the pharmacy says they don't have it. And the doctor is closed now. Nothing like having to miss part of my workday tomorrow to do that. Oy!Click to expand...

I had that same problem when I had to fill my Clomid. I was at walgreen's, and they were able to locate it at a nearby alternate walgreen's. If your pharmacy is a chain, see if they can't find it at another location. That way you have it and can start it, unless you have a few days, and then it won't matter. He gave me my Rx and said, I want you to start this today! So I had no choice but to find an alternate pharmacy.


----------



## TTCinTexas

newlywedgal said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywedgal said:
> 
> 
> Hello all! Another transfer from the June IUI thread. @tulip1975 - I actually am a science experiment of sorts. I am in a clinical trial. 4 free IUIs with free meds and free monitoring and the chance to realize my dream of a precious bundle - I will be the guinea pig! I am not sure which pill I am on since its a blind study. The nurses don't even know. It's either Femara or Clomid. Since I have taken both in the past with timed intercourse I had been trying to figure it out by the symptoms. My guess is Femara, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I am currently CD5. My baseline scan was on CD2 and I am going in on Saturday (CD 9) for my first follicle check. I am expecting to trigger Sunday or Monday night and have IUI #4 on Tuesday or Wednesday. My cycles tend to vary. One time I went in for my first follicle check and already had 3 follies over 15mm. Other times it was closer to CD12before even 1 was mature. Since I would like to get this show on the road I am hoping for Tuesday IUI, but Wednesday (the holiday) would actually be better because Hubby has a hard time getting the time off to go.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all, although I probably shouldn't be the one passing it out :-/
> 
> WOW! That is a pretty cool science experiment, can I join? HEHE. I would love to have 4 free IUIs with meds :)Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the link where all the trials are located that are sponsored through this agency. I check back often, hoping to luck up on an IVF one.
> 
> This is the direct link to the one I am in, but if you do a new, advanced search, you can search for some in your area. The one I am in is offered in several states.
> 
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01044862?term=infertility&state1=NA:US:MI&rank=5Click to expand...

How did you apply for the trials? I found one not far from me but I can't find a link to apply.


----------



## tulip1975

Wow - this thread is really cooking now! 

I am so jealous about the Clomid/Femara trial. That would be so cool to get the same treatment at no cost!

After putting on 4 Vivelle Dot patches on last night, I was very concerned about what kind of mood swings I would have today. So far, so good.


----------



## Aisak

Hey ladies. i booked my IUI for July 5, 6, and 7 (depending on when i get a positive OPK). Starting Clomid tomorrow...


----------



## tulip1975

Aisak said:


> Hey ladies. i booked my IUI for July 5, 6, and 7 (depending on when i get a positive OPK). Starting Clomid tomorrow...

It feels good to get started, doesn't it?


----------



## TTCinTexas

Aisak said:


> Hey ladies. i booked my IUI for July 5, 6, and 7 (depending on when i get a positive OPK). Starting Clomid tomorrow...

Congrats!!! Hope you get that :bfp:!! Heck, If I'm hoping for you..gonna hope for all of us!!


----------



## tulip1975

Is everyone doing 1 or 2 IUIs? I know it varies by RE, but I was just curious.


----------



## TTCinTexas

tulip1975 said:


> Is everyone doing 1 or 2 IUIs? I know it varies by RE, but I was just curious.

I'm only doing 1 IUI right now. I'd rather try just one round and if that doesn't work then maybe go for two the next time. Plus we can't really afford two IUI's.


----------



## tlm

Cain I join!? I will be having iui #4 on July 3rd (about). July 2nd will be cd11 and that's the day I have triggered the last 2 cycles... Fx that this is our last month trying, if it doesn't work we will be moving to ivf!


----------



## tlm

Boston, my RE is pretty emphatic that exercise does not impact whether you get pregnant, once those spermies are up in you'd uterus they aren't going anywhere. I do cardio about 7 hours a week and he says I am fine. 

Here is a link to an article a friend forwarded me. Pretty interesting!

https://health.msn.com/pregnancy/exercise-while-pregnant-some-docs-say-‘yes’-some-say-‘no’


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hoping.... 

My history... Conceived DD on 2nd cycle of injectables with an IUI in November 2001. DS we did 5-6 injectable/IUI cycles Tried Femara and Clomid and responded to neither. Did an IVF in May 2006 and lost that baby straight away. Did IVF #2 in August BFN Finally pregnant with DS October 2006 FET

Started thinking of #3 last summer. Did an IUI/injection cycle in July 2011 BFN Switched clinics and began the process for IVF #3. They chose to freeze all in December because of hyperstim. I have PCOS. We did our FET January 2012. BFP!!!! It started out as twins and then progressed to one baby with a hb. March 14th at 9 weeks I had the worst u/s of my life. Baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks. I stopped all meds and it took nearly 10 days to start bleeding. After 2 days, I started hemorrhaging and ended up in the ER with an emergency D&C. Barely escaped a transfusion. :(

May/June 2012 Bravelle cycle with Femara Only produced 1 follicle. Cancelled IUI for timed sex. BFN Waiting for af and the hope of another shot in July.


----------



## Sunshine15

How is everyone doing? Alicatt, I'm 100% behind you with not wanting to waste a month. I hope everything works out with the clinic in Canada. Armywife, how you doing?

Afm, I'm going in for an IUI right now. God only knows why this month is different but not only am I O for my good side but I have 2 follies, 19.5 & 21! Those are the biggest I've ever had. The biggest I've ever had before we're 16 & 18. The good thing about this month is that I've been super busy & lots of amazing things have been going on so I've been stress free & really happy. Also, we're leaving for vaca this Saturday which is another reason why I'm happy I ovulated before we leave this way it's not a wasted month. For once I'll really get to enjoy TWW. Another reason I'm excited is that it's my last month on clomid. Thank god for that! I really think clomid made me break out & the weight gain is ridiculous. I'm ready for a change. If we don't get BFP this month we will be moving on to IVF for the next cycle. We shall see what the future has in store for us. 

Lots of for all you ladies!


----------



## alicatt

Sunshine - yay! so glad you get to do your IUI before vacation, I too will be doing an IUI while on vacation (well kind on vacation). It will hopefully help with the stress levels :)

ILuvBabies200 - I really hope that you are successful this month :hugs:

tlm - best of luck this month!!! 

tulip1975 - my Dr said that since I'm using donor sperm that 2 IUIs was better, but I did 2 IUIs last month and I was not successful. Since I am not going to be medicated this month, I am choosing to only do 1 IUI, but when I get back to FL in Sept (and July didn't work) I will go back to medication and double IUI.

Aisak - yay for booking your IUIs GL and FX'd

TTCinTexas - best of luck this month to you too :)


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> That is very courageous of you! I am too big of a chicken to try it naturally, but who knows, maybe when I am finally (hopefully) pregnant I will change my mind.
> 
> Your Dr may choose to put you on progesterone if your LP (luteal phase) is too short, it will help elongate your LP and make your uterus more inviting for implantation. Has he talked to you about this? He may also suggest it due to the clomid as clomid tends to thin the lining a bit too. I took my first FertlieAid this morning, and it wasn't too bad. It was about the size of most supplements, big, but not too big!! I haven't felt anything today, but again I only took 1 pill this morning to see how I would feel.
> 
> We shall see if I actually stick to my plan of 100% natural :) My LP is normally 13 days. I'm actually working with someone who isn't my normal fertility doctor as he is out of the office for two weeks (not happy about this!), I will definitely have to mention it and see what happens. On top of that, there are issues with my Clomid getting filled... Dr faxed in the prescription, and the pharmacy says they don't have it. And the doctor is closed now. Nothing like having to miss part of my workday tomorrow to do that. Oy!Click to expand...
> 
> I had that same problem when I had to fill my Clomid. I was at walgreen's, and they were able to locate it at a nearby alternate walgreen's. If your pharmacy is a chain, see if they can't find it at another location. That way you have it and can start it, unless you have a few days, and then it won't matter. He gave me my Rx and said, I want you to start this today! So I had no choice but to find an alternate pharmacy.Click to expand...

It wasn't actually an issue of them not having the Clomid, they keep saying the dr hasn't called it/faxed it in. Three calls to the doctor and pharmacy later -- finally got the Clomid and took my first pill this afternoon. I'm glad to finally be getting started, but not thrilled with the possible side affects of it.



tulip1975 said:


> Wow - this thread is really cooking now!
> 
> I am so jealous about the Clomid/Femara trial. That would be so cool to get the same treatment at no cost!
> 
> After putting on 4 Vivelle Dot patches on last night, I was very concerned about what kind of mood swings I would have today. So far, so good.

It would be really nice to be able to do the Clomid/IUI trial. Luckily the Clomid isn't much with my insurance. Not totally sure on the ultrasound/IUI costs yet as this is #1.



Aisak said:


> Hey ladies. i booked my IUI for July 5, 6, and 7 (depending on when i get a positive OPK). Starting Clomid tomorrow...

GL! I go for my ultrasound on July 5th -- not sure when the actual IUI will be. They said I will talk to the nurse after the ultrasound, and schedule it then. Probably the next day or two after that, as I will be using the trigger shot for O.



TTCinTexas said:


> tulip1975 said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone doing 1 or 2 IUIs? I know it varies by RE, but I was just curious.
> 
> I'm only doing 1 IUI right now. I'd rather try just one round and if that doesn't work then maybe go for two the next time. Plus we can't really afford two IUI's.Click to expand...

This is my first time going for an IUI -- I'm going to call the office and talk to the girl in billing to see what the actual cost is. But, this time it is just one IUI -- with my husband's schedule, not sure that we'll be able to DO 2 IUI's in a cycle. We will probably just BD the day of or day after as well.



tlm said:


> Cain I join!? I will be having iui #4 on July 3rd (about). July 2nd will be cd11 and that's the day I have triggered the last 2 cycles... Fx that this is our last month trying, if it doesn't work we will be moving to ivf!

Good luck! I really hope this works for you. The thing with us is insurance doesn't cover IVF so I don't think that will be a viable option for us :( Here's to hoping IUI does it for all of us ladies here! FX'd.



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Hoping....
> 
> My history... Conceived DD on 2nd cycle of injectables with an IUI in November 2001. DS we did 5-6 injectable/IUI cycles Tried Femara and Clomid and responded to neither. Did an IVF in May 2006 and lost that baby straight away. Did IVF #2 in August BFN Finally pregnant with DS October 2006 FET
> 
> Started thinking of #3 last summer. Did an IUI/injection cycle in July 2011 BFN Switched clinics and began the process for IVF #3. They chose to freeze all in December because of hyperstim. I have PCOS. We did our FET January 2012. BFP!!!! It started out as twins and then progressed to one baby with a hb. March 14th at 9 weeks I had the worst u/s of my life. Baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks. I stopped all meds and it took nearly 10 days to start bleeding. After 2 days, I started hemorrhaging and ended up in the ER with an emergency D&C. Barely escaped a transfusion. :(
> 
> May/June 2012 Bravelle cycle with Femara Only produced 1 follicle. Cancelled IUI for timed sex. BFN Waiting for af and the hope of another shot in July.

I am so sorry for your loss of your little angel :( I am keeping my fingers crossed that July will be your month!



Sunshine15 said:


> How is everyone doing? Alicatt, I'm 100% behind you with not wanting to waste a month. I hope everything works out with the clinic in Canada. Armywife, how you doing?
> 
> Afm, I'm going in for an IUI right now. God only knows why this month is different but not only am I O for my good side but I have 2 follies, 19.5 & 21! Those are the biggest I've ever had. The biggest I've ever had before we're 16 & 18. The good thing about this month is that I've been super busy & lots of amazing things have been going on so I've been stress free & really happy. Also, we're leaving for vaca this Saturday which is another reason why I'm happy I ovulated before we leave this way it's not a wasted month. For once I'll really get to enjoy TWW. Another reason I'm excited is that it's my last month on clomid. Thank god for that! I really think clomid made me break out & the weight gain is ridiculous. I'm ready for a change. If we don't get BFP this month we will be moving on to IVF for the next cycle. We shall see what the future has in store for us.
> 
> Lots of for all you ladies!

Good luck with your IUI Sunshine. Sounds like you are going in with good spirits! :) I have actually never gone for the ultrasound or IUI -- what is considered a healthy sized follicle? Anyhow, have a great vacation and I hope you get a sticky bean this month and don't have to go to IVF. FX'd.

This is my first cycle of IUI -- how many others are having their first IUI in July? I appreciate all of you who have been through this sharing your wisdom! :hugs:


----------



## fisher640

Me me me!!! We're unexplained too, the history is in my signature. 
4th cycle with clomid 50mg. CD5 today, hopefully better luck this time?


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> Me me me!!! We're unexplained too, the history is in my signature.
> 4th cycle with clomid 50mg. CD5 today, hopefully better luck this time?

Hey Fisher.. welcome to July.. I know, we both probably wish we were successful in June, but hey.. here we are! May as well enjoy each others company!

AFM - I finally got in touch with the Clinic in Canada, and we are good to go, I even have the form to order my donor sperm and they actually have 1 vial of my selected donor in Canada right now! YAY! It is quite a bit more expensive to get it in Canada, but it will be cheaper because we aren't doing multiple U/S this month.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

UG! Called my RE today in hopes of a plan for next month and they won't discuss it until af arrives. Really??? I have to order my meds and I wanted to get them here before I need to start. Now it's all up in arms! :(


----------



## tulip1975

ILuvBabies200 said:


> UG! Called my RE today in hopes of a plan for next month and they won't discuss it until af arrives. Really??? I have to order my meds and I wanted to get them here before I need to start. Now it's all up in arms! :(

My RE schedules everything one step at a time, and they won't do anything until I hit cycle Day 1. And then I have to beg them for info about next steps at every appointment. I feel your frustration.


----------



## tulip1975

I was back at the RE this morning for more monitoring. Follicles at 21 and 14. They called me this evening and want me to wait until tomorrow evening to give myself the trigger shot, then the IUIs will be Friday and Saturday morning.


----------



## tulip1975

Sunshine15 said:


> How is everyone doing? Alicatt, I'm 100% behind you with not wanting to waste a month. I hope everything works out with the clinic in Canada. Armywife, how you doing?
> 
> Afm, I'm going in for an IUI right now. God only knows why this month is different but not only am I O for my good side but I have 2 follies, 19.5 & 21! Those are the biggest I've ever had. The biggest I've ever had before we're 16 & 18. The good thing about this month is that I've been super busy & lots of amazing things have been going on so I've been stress free & really happy. Also, we're leaving for vaca this Saturday which is another reason why I'm happy I ovulated before we leave this way it's not a wasted month. For once I'll really get to enjoy TWW. Another reason I'm excited is that it's my last month on clomid. Thank god for that! I really think clomid made me break out & the weight gain is ridiculous. I'm ready for a change. If we don't get BFP this month we will be moving on to IVF for the next cycle. We shall see what the future has in store for us.
> 
> Lots of for all you ladies!

I am so excited for you - good luck!


----------



## ing13949

Hello girls,

What is the best and reasonable clinic for IUI in NJ. My insurance don't cover for any infertility.


----------



## rrspatch

I am suppose to go in for my second iui I am guessing around the 5th... I am so wired, stressed, apprehensive, mortified... Oh I could go on and on... Good luck to all of you on this wild ride!


----------



## TTCinTexas

rrspatch said:


> I am suppose to go in for my second iui I am guessing around the 5th... I am so wired, stressed, apprehensive, mortified... Oh I could go on and on... Good luck to all of you on this wild ride!

LOL, I know how you feel. I have my baseline appt tomorrow plus a class I have to take for instructions on all the steps and when to do each step. This is our first IUI and I'm nervous and excited at the same time!! Thankfully I have a very supportive husband and boss. My work knows what's about to happen and they are 100% behind me. If all goes well, our IUI should be around the 17th.

Good luck!! and keep us posted!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck with the IUI's ladies! I've done dozens of them. Piece of cake. :)


----------



## jen1019

tulip1975 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> UG! Called my RE today in hopes of a plan for next month and they won't discuss it until af arrives. Really??? I have to order my meds and I wanted to get them here before I need to start. Now it's all up in arms! :(
> 
> My RE schedules everything one step at a time, and they won't do anything until I hit cycle Day 1. And then I have to beg them for info about next steps at every appointment. I feel your frustration.Click to expand...

DH and I were just talking about this last night. His work isn't as flexible as mine -- so it's hard. He is putting in to go in late next Friday, but we don't really know for sure if that'll be the day of the IUI. That's my best guess because I go in for my ultrasound on 7/5 which is CD11 -- so CD12 would fall on Friday. I don't see them waiting until CD15 to do the IUI. *sigh* such a roller coaster ride. I'm glad to have the chance to get pregnant, it is just HARD.

Yesterday was an especially hard day for me. I don't know if it is just that I am on the Clomid now, so my emotions are high and low. Someone (once again) told me that if DH and I just stop thinking about it will happen. It happens all the time. It's hard when the people around you just don't understand infertility. 14 months of trying (with my being 27 and him being 34) is NOT because we are thinking about it. There is a problem...

Sorry ladies. I just needed to vent. Off to work now. Have a good day!


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Sunshine15 said:


> How is everyone doing? Alicatt, I'm 100% behind you with not wanting to waste a month. I hope everything works out with the clinic in Canada. Armywife, how you doing?
> 
> Afm, I'm going in for an IUI right now. God only knows why this month is different but not only am I O for my good side but I have 2 follies, 19.5 & 21! Those are the biggest I've ever had. The biggest I've ever had before we're 16 & 18. The good thing about this month is that I've been super busy & lots of amazing things have been going on so I've been stress free & really happy. Also, we're leaving for vaca this Saturday which is another reason why I'm happy I ovulated before we leave this way it's not a wasted month. For once I'll really get to enjoy TWW. Another reason I'm excited is that it's my last month on clomid. Thank god for that! I really think tclomid made me break out & the weight gain is ridiculous. I'm ready for a change. If we don't get BFP this month we will be moving on to IVF for the next cycle. We shall see what the future has in store for us.
> 
> Lots of for all you ladies!

Hello Sunshine!! I am plugging along. I finished my Clomid on CD 7 so I am just waiting for LH surge. Meanwhile the last two days I have had some queasiness and mild cramps. But overall ok. DSS flies in today. So I have been busy getting stuff together here. It seems I have been Alot busier this cycle. Have Alot going on. DH has TDY's coming up and we have Alot of command functions we have to attend, so needless to say I am not twiddling my thumbs. DS however has asked for a baby sister for his birthday next year. And wants to name her hot dog. Hahaha. 

I hope all is well with everyone!! Prayers for you all!!


----------



## tlm

Ugh Jen! I am so sorry, people just don't understand lttc! :( If I had a dollar for every time someone told me just relax - I would be rich! Unfortunately if you have never been through this you have no room to talk and offer such advice. I wish people would realie what harm they are doing with some of the things they say. 

Good luck!


----------



## alicatt

tulip1975 said:


> I was back at the RE this morning for more monitoring. Follicles at 21 and 14. They called me this evening and want me to wait until tomorrow evening to give myself the trigger shot, then the IUIs will be Friday and Saturday morning.

GL FX'd Tulip!! My FS/RE's office is really particular too! I called them to say I was CD 3 and they were like, well you needed to call us on CD1 in order for us to do this month! I'm like really? UGH. It doesn't matter because I'm doing it in Canada, but I needed them to send my records to the office in Canada. Still, I was like what does it matter? So strange how they need to see you on CD1? What if it was a Sunday or a holiday?


----------



## alicatt

Morning Everyone..

I just wanted to say hello! 

Special baby dust to you all :thumbup: :dust: :baby:

Sunshine, Fisher, Jen, tlm, Carli, tulip, and everyone else... I really hope that we have some :bfp: this month! And it is really great to know that we have each other to lean on during this crazy time. TTC is bad enough, but when you start doing it with a FS/RE it makes the best of us a little crazy :wacko: 

AFM.. just plugging along. Nothing really to report, just getting ready to go to Canada this weekend, and prepping for my IUI around July 11th.

:hug:


----------



## tulip1975

alicatt said:


> GL FX'd Tulip!! My FS/RE's office is really particular too! I called them to say I was CD 3 and they were like, well you needed to call us on CD1 in order for us to do this month! I'm like really? UGH. It doesn't matter because I'm doing it in Canada, but I needed them to send my records to the office in Canada. Still, I was like what does it matter? So strange how they need to see you on CD1? What if it was a Sunday or a holiday?

That is so silly! My CD1 was on a Saturday this month, so I couldn't call until Day 3 on Monday. What if they had said 'nope - too late'? Crikey!


----------



## TTCinTexas

So I had the baseline us and my appointment with an IUI guide. Baseline looked great and the guide was awesome. She walked me thru each step I'll be doing and when. So, based on my cycle, I AF should arrive July 1st. If all goes well, the IUI will be around July 13th. So excited!!
Not sure if someone needs to bring me down from the clouds or cheer me on. 

So ready to get this going!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tulip1975

TTCinTexas said:


> So I had the baseline us and my appointment with an IUI guide. Baseline looked great and the guide was awesome. She walked me thru each step I'll be doing and when. So, based on my cycle, I AF should arrive July 1st. If all goes well, the IUI will be around July 13th. So excited!!
> Not sure if someone needs to bring me down from the clouds or cheer me on.
> 
> So ready to get this going!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I'll cheer you on! Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## rrspatch

I wish work would stand behind us.. Thankfully I have a wonderful doctor that bends his schedule most weeks!! I had cd7 ultrasound today.. 9 follies the biggest at 11.. They kept me on 225iu of Menopur until the next ultrasound Sunday... Still keeping my fingers crossed for all of us..


----------



## ILuvBabies200

tulip1975 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> GL FX'd Tulip!! My FS/RE's office is really particular too! I called them to say I was CD 3 and they were like, well you needed to call us on CD1 in order for us to do this month! I'm like really? UGH. It doesn't matter because I'm doing it in Canada, but I needed them to send my records to the office in Canada. Still, I was like what does it matter? So strange how they need to see you on CD1? What if it was a Sunday or a holiday?
> 
> That is so silly! My CD1 was on a Saturday this month, so I couldn't call until Day 3 on Monday. What if they had said 'nope - too late'? Crikey!Click to expand...

Exactly!!!! AF is due any day now for me and I'm afraid of the exact same thing. They won't give me a plan or meds until af starts. GRRRR!!!


----------



## jen1019

tulip1975 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> GL FX'd Tulip!! My FS/RE's office is really particular too! I called them to say I was CD 3 and they were like, well you needed to call us on CD1 in order for us to do this month! I'm like really? UGH. It doesn't matter because I'm doing it in Canada, but I needed them to send my records to the office in Canada. Still, I was like what does it matter? So strange how they need to see you on CD1? What if it was a Sunday or a holiday?
> 
> That is so silly! My CD1 was on a Saturday this month, so I couldn't call until Day 3 on Monday. What if they had said 'nope - too late'? Crikey!Click to expand...

My RE's office has actually been pretty good about. Obviously, though they don't tell me what to do before CD1. I called them on CD2 because AF came in the evening and they were fine. We were able to get everything sorted out but it was a little crazy... I needed to start Clomid CD3 and we almost missed that.



TTCinTexas said:


> So I had the baseline us and my appointment with an IUI guide. Baseline looked great and the guide was awesome. She walked me thru each step I'll be doing and when. So, based on my cycle, I AF should arrive July 1st. If all goes well, the IUI will be around July 13th. So excited!!
> Not sure if someone needs to bring me down from the clouds or cheer me on.
> 
> So ready to get this going!!!!:happydance::happydance:

GL! I hope you'll catch that eggie this month, girl! :)



rrspatch said:


> I wish work would stand behind us.. Thankfully I have a wonderful doctor that bends his schedule most weeks!! I had cd7 ultrasound today.. 9 follies the biggest at 11.. They kept me on 225iu of Menopur until the next ultrasound Sunday... Still keeping my fingers crossed for all of us..

FXd for you! I know what you mean about work. My work is really good about it because I have a really great supervisor and manager who I feel comfortable talking to everything about. HOWEVER DH's work isn't as great about it -- and of course I can't do it without him :dohh:

Hope everyone is off to a great start. I'll be happy when the Clomid is done this cycle... My emotions are crazy. I hit a squirrel this morning on the way to work and broke into tears. Yikes!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Got af and got my plan! here we go!!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Got af and got my plan! here we go!!!!

Congrats!!!

Af for me should be in the next couple of days. Everything is set for the IUI, just waiting on AF to show. Never thought I'd be so happy to see AF!!

Good luck!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

TTCinTexas said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Got af and got my plan! here we go!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> Af for me should be in the next couple of days. Everything is set for the IUI, just waiting on AF to show. Never thought I'd be so happy to see AF!!
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Yep! Once I knew I wasn't pregnant I was just ready to move right on. They offered to do a blood test but it wasn't really necessary. This is a really heavy and painful af. UG!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## TTCinTexas

Got some financial relief today that was very unexpected.....

Went to the pharmacy to pick up my letrozole. Those of you doing letrozole know that it's expensive without insurance but thankfully it has a multi purpose use so insurance covers it. Had insurance not been a factor the cost for me would have been around $149, however, much to my suprise and elation, it only cost me $3.65!!!!! No kidding!! Wish all my meds could have been this cheap!!

I'll take any win I can get when it comes to doing an IUI!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

TTCinTexas said:


> Got some financial relief today that was very unexpected.....
> 
> Went to the pharmacy to pick up my letrozole. Those of you doing letrozole know that it's expensive without insurance but thankfully it has a multi purpose use so insurance covers it. Had insurance not been a factor the cost for me would have been around $149, however, much to my suprise and elation, it only cost me $3.65!!!!! No kidding!! Wish all my meds could have been this cheap!!
> 
> I'll take any win I can get when it comes to doing an IUI!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Is that Femara?? I paid a $10 copay for mine! WOOT!!!


----------



## tulip1975

TTCinTexas - That is a huge savings - big win for your IUI cycle!

I had my first IUI on Friday morning and second on Saturday morning. The first one was a little tough because my cervix was slanted in one direction at the time and wouldn't hold the speculum. Weird.The second one was easy, breazy.

Last night, I started having what felt like kidney pains on my left side. It wasn't terrible, but fairly uncomfortable. At one point the pain felt like it extended all the way to the front of my body in the same area. But I'm fine this morning.

I can't get the Estrogen patches sorted out - whether I'm too continue them or not. I had a substitute doctor yesterday and he and the nurse seemed genuinely surprised that I was on 4 patches at once.


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> Morning Everyone..
> 
> I just wanted to say hello!
> 
> Special baby dust to you all :thumbup: :dust: :baby:
> 
> Sunshine, Fisher, Jen, tlm, Carli, tulip, and everyone else... I really hope that we have some :bfp: this month! And it is really great to know that we have each other to lean on during this crazy time. TTC is bad enough, but when you start doing it with a FS/RE it makes the best of us a little crazy :wacko:
> 
> AFM.. just plugging along. Nothing really to report, just getting ready to go to Canada this weekend, and prepping for my IUI around July 11th.
> 
> :hug:

Thanks for the baby dust... hoping this will be my first AND last IUI cycle ;) I don't know if it is just from the Clomid or what, but I have been extremely sad/depressed the past few days. Listening to a song on the radio I burst into tears... But today is Monday and the Clomid is done. FX'd that I am back to my normal self... soon!



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Got af and got my plan! here we go!!!!

GL with this cycle. It's hard when you get AF, but just have to look forward to this new chance! 



TTCinTexas said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Got af and got my plan! here we go!!!!
> 
> GL for you too. I hope everything works out and you get your BFP this cycle :)
> 
> 
> 
> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> Got some financial relief today that was very unexpected.....
> 
> Went to the pharmacy to pick up my letrozole. Those of you doing letrozole know that it's expensive without insurance but thankfully it has a multi purpose use so insurance covers it. Had insurance not been a factor the cost for me would have been around $149, however, much to my suprise and elation, it only cost me $3.65!!!!! No kidding!! Wish all my meds could have been this cheap!!
> 
> I'll take any win I can get when it comes to doing an IUI!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That is so awesome! Sometimes the financial/work-related part of this can be so trying. It definitely makes a huge difference. 3.65 versus 149?! That's great. :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> tulip1975 said:
> 
> 
> TTCinTexas - That is a huge savings - big win for your IUI cycle!
> 
> I had my first IUI on Friday morning and second on Saturday morning. The first one was a little tough because my cervix was slanted in one direction at the time and wouldn't hold the speculum. Weird.The second one was easy, breazy.
> 
> Last night, I started having what felt like kidney pains on my left side. It wasn't terrible, but fairly uncomfortable. At one point the pain felt like it extended all the way to the front of my body in the same area. But I'm fine this morning.
> 
> I can't get the Estrogen patches sorted out - whether I'm too continue them or not. I had a substitute doctor yesterday and he and the nurse seemed genuinely surprised that I was on 4 patches at once.Click to expand...
> 
> Tulip- sorry to hear that you had some problems with your Friday morning IUI, glad Saturday's was easier for you. I haven't gone for mine yet and I'm slightly anxious. Hope I don't feel too badly... we have a fourth of July party Friday night and I think that will probably fall on the same day as my IUI. I hope you get everything sorted out with the Estrogen patches... 4 does seem like a lot to me, too.Click to expand...


----------



## TTCinTexas

OK, ladies I need some help desperately!!! I don't know where to post this and since I've been talking to you guys I thought I might ask. 
AF was supposed to show today....but she's a no-show!! That's completely abnormal for me...I'm early sometimes, but never, ever late!! I did take a pregnancy test yesterday morning but it was BFN. My husband and I are ready for our first IUI, just waiting on AF to show her ugly face. I figured with taking a test yesterday that would for sure have been an answer, but nope. I have noticed I'm very tired and boobs did hurt yesterday but not really today. My one big notice is my craving. I absolutely hated peanut butter as a kid, and now I can't eat enough!! But it has to be with maple syrup! My mother used to make that for me when I was a kid and apparantely I like it now. 
Any suggestions?

I'm pulling out my hair!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

TTCinTexas-No idea!! I wish you had an answer!!

Me-Started Femara yesterday. Feel crazy again!!! This drug just does not mix with me! Shots Tuesday!


----------



## tulip1975

TTCinTexas said:


> OK, ladies I need some help desperately!!! I don't know where to post this and since I've been talking to you guys I thought I might ask.
> AF was supposed to show today....but she's a no-show!! That's completely abnormal for me...I'm early sometimes, but never, ever late!! I did take a pregnancy test yesterday morning but it was BFN. My husband and I are ready for our first IUI, just waiting on AF to show her ugly face. I figured with taking a test yesterday that would for sure have been an answer, but nope. I have noticed I'm very tired and boobs did hurt yesterday but not really today. My one big notice is my craving. I absolutely hated peanut butter as a kid, and now I can't eat enough!! But it has to be with maple syrup! My mother used to make that for me when I was a kid and apparantely I like it now.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm pulling out my hair!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

It's so hard to say - it could go either way. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! Had my midcycle u/s done today, had (1) 16mm follie and (1) 22mm follie on one side and two small ones on the ither side, and my lining was 10.5. So that all looks good, we triggered in the office. I have iui#4 tomorrow morning. We were planning on this being our last try before moving to ivf, but I am now wondering if we don't give it one more shot because we just got my spotting / low progesterone figured out - after 24 cycles (no less). And I am thinking that we should give that more time before moving on. Problem is, we are 4 cycles to remove stage 3 endo and I am worried that we are entering an area where the endo is going to cause problems with ttc again... I will ask my re tomorrow what he thinks!

Ttcintexas - Did you have a beta done? When was your iui?? I would say that there is still a chance you could get a BFP on a hpt! Keep us posted!!

Jen1019 - how are you feeling now that you are done with clomid!? What days did you take it? When will you have your collie scan?

Other updates?? :)

Good luck girlies!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

tlm-Good luck!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

We're doing our first cycle of IUI this week, I'm on CD #8 (after 5 days of of Femara) and just had my first shot of Menopur. I was dreading the shot ALL day, but it really was painless - I was shocked! I did ice the area a bit beforehand, and I took the Menopur out of the fridge about 15 min before, since I heard this makes it sting less. Well, it didn't sting at all, so happy!!:happydance:
Tomorrow morning I go in for u/s and b/w, hope the follies are growing nicely! Good luck to everyone this month, lots of babydust!


----------



## tlm

Good luck Kbrain! We will be in tww together! Mine starts tomorrow! Ugh... :) Keep us posted!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

KBrain3377 said:


> We're doing our first cycle of IUI this week, I'm on CD #8 (after 5 days of of Femara) and just had my first shot of Menopur. I was dreading the shot ALL day, but it really was painless - I was shocked! I did ice the area a bit beforehand, and I took the Menopur out of the fridge about 15 min before, since I heard this makes it sting less. Well, it didn't sting at all, so happy!!:happydance:
> Tomorrow morning I go in for u/s and b/w, hope the follies are growing nicely! Good luck to everyone this month, lots of babydust!

I'm doing Femara and Bravelle. Holy mood swings here! LOL I start shots tomorrow. :)


----------



## jen1019

tlm said:


> Hi girls! Had my midcycle u/s done today, had (1) 16mm follie and (1) 22mm follie on one side and two small ones on the ither side, and my lining was 10.5. So that all looks good, we triggered in the office. I have iui#4 tomorrow morning. We were planning on this being our last try before moving to ivf, but I am now wondering if we don't give it one more shot because we just got my spotting / low progesterone figured out - after 24 cycles (no less). And I am thinking that we should give that more time before moving on. Problem is, we are 4 cycles to remove stage 3 endo and I am worried that we are entering an area where the endo is going to cause problems with ttc again... I will ask my re tomorrow what he thinks!
> 
> Ttcintexas - Did you have a beta done? When was your iui?? I would say that there is still a chance you could get a BFP on a hpt! Keep us posted!!
> 
> Jen1019 - how are you feeling now that you are done with clomid!? What days did you take it? When will you have your collie scan?
> 
> Other updates?? :)
> 
> Good luck girlies!!!

I am feeling a lot better now that I'm off the Clomid. No major breakdowns in over 24 hours! Which is a good thing as we are very short handed at work and I am a tad on the stressed side today ;) I took it days 3-7 and my scan is on Thursday. It'll be my first one... excited & nervous.

Looking forward to the day off tomorrow! Let us know how the appointment goes with the RE... maybe it would be best to give the IUI one more shot if this one doesn't take. I think your RE would be the best one to guide you here.



TTCinTexas said:


> OK, ladies I need some help desperately!!! I don't know where to post this and since I've been talking to you guys I thought I might ask.
> AF was supposed to show today....but she's a no-show!! That's completely abnormal for me...I'm early sometimes, but never, ever late!! I did take a pregnancy test yesterday morning but it was BFN. My husband and I are ready for our first IUI, just waiting on AF to show her ugly face. I figured with taking a test yesterday that would for sure have been an answer, but nope. I have noticed I'm very tired and boobs did hurt yesterday but not really today. My one big notice is my craving. I absolutely hated peanut butter as a kid, and now I can't eat enough!! But it has to be with maple syrup! My mother used to make that for me when I was a kid and apparantely I like it now.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm pulling out my hair!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

It could go either way, honey! This is where I was at the end of my last cycle, AF showed up a couple days late which never happens to me and my symptoms were off the wall. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, though! :hugs:



KBrain3377 said:


> We're doing our first cycle of IUI this week, I'm on CD #8 (after 5 days of of Femara) and just had my first shot of Menopur. I was dreading the shot ALL day, but it really was painless - I was shocked! I did ice the area a bit beforehand, and I took the Menopur out of the fridge about 15 min before, since I heard this makes it sting less. Well, it didn't sting at all, so happy!!:happydance:
> Tomorrow morning I go in for u/s and b/w, hope the follies are growing nicely! Good luck to everyone this month, lots of babydust!

We are very close on cycle days. I'm on CD9. I hope that everything goes good for you :) FX'd.



ILuvBabies200 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> We're doing our first cycle of IUI this week, I'm on CD #8 (after 5 days of of Femara) and just had my first shot of Menopur. I was dreading the shot ALL day, but it really was painless - I was shocked! I did ice the area a bit beforehand, and I took the Menopur out of the fridge about 15 min before, since I heard this makes it sting less. Well, it didn't sting at all, so happy!!:happydance:
> Tomorrow morning I go in for u/s and b/w, hope the follies are growing nicely! Good luck to everyone this month, lots of babydust!
> 
> I'm doing Femara and Bravelle. Holy mood swings here! LOL I start shots tomorrow. :)Click to expand...

Eep. At least we understand the mood swings. :cry: Mine have been INSANE. Feeling better now. Hope it gets easier for you.


----------



## KBrain3377

Jen 1019- are you just doing Chlomid or are you on injectibles too? Glad I have someone else on the same day cycle - lets both make this one count!

Iluvbabies200 - let me know how the injections go - if you're like me, the actual anticipation is much worse than the shot itself. So far none of the medicine (Femara and Menopur) has really effected me emotionally, but I seem to want to eat everything that's not nailed down! Which is very strange for me, since I'm in Chicago and we're having a heat wave from hell, and I hardly ever eat much in heat like this.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

KBrain3377 said:


> Jen 1019- are you just doing Chlomid or are you on injectibles too? Glad I have someone else on the same day cycle - lets both make this one count!
> 
> Iluvbabies200 - let me know how the injections go - if you're like me, the actual anticipation is much worse than the shot itself. So far none of the medicine (Femara and Menopur) has really effected me emotionally, but I seem to want to eat everything that's not nailed down! Which is very strange for me, since I'm in Chicago and we're having a heat wave from hell, and I hardly ever eat much in heat like this.

I've done the injections literally dozens of times trying for my kids. They don't phase me much. And here I am a needle phobic. :haha:


----------



## TTCinTexas

Ok, ladies. I went this afternoon for a blood test and the nurse was so nice that she rushed the test. Unfortunately, it came back negative. The nurse at my doctor's office is a little concerned since I just had a us last Thur and everything looked great for the IUI. I never miss a period, and I'm always on time, so this is a little odd for me. Could be stress but I've been stressed worse than this at my job and never missed AF. I have another us appt this thursday so they can look and see if anything has changed. Otherwise, I guess we wait for AF to show either this month or next.


----------



## Sullie06

I'm in too. Should be getting AF around 7/18 and restarting the IUI process. 
Lupron/Gonal F/Trigger/BTB IUI is the plan for this cycle. First cycle on injectables. Had 7 failed Clomid/Trigger IUIs last year.


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me popping in for a quick question. I am supposed to go for my IUI tomorrow morning. I got a smiley on OPK today, along with some achy-ness on the side where my follie is. Can I BD today? Or should we abstain for the IUI in the morning? DH has a great count/morph/mot and I have PCOS. We are doing IUI electively to up our chances.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

I'm another transfer from the June IUI thread, I was hopeful for a BFP but unfortunately AF showed her ugly face today. :( This time I'll be switched to 100mg of clomid, which I'm not looking forward too - I was _crazy_ on 50mg! Bring on the weepy, moody, irrational me (that is driving DH crazy!). 

I just have to be hopeful that maybe the 100mg will work better for me, the 50 did nothing so maybe I'll luck out and it'll give me some good follicles and this time won't end so sadly!


----------



## tulip1975

TTCinTexas - I'm so sorry - that must be so frustrating for you. I know you're ready to get your IUI cycle started - hang in there. 

LaurenM - I'm not really sure what to tell you. My RE does two IUIs 24 hours apart, and my husband's motile count was actually higher the second time - so it might not hurt to cover your bases. I saw a graph recently that showed the highest rates of success at BD 2 days before ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## TTCisapain

I am unfortunately joining the July group. Had my 1st IUI in June and just got a BFN today =( ... On to round 2 ... 

Last month: 9-10 follies on each side at day 3 developing, +OPK at CD11, 2 follies on rt at 12 and 1 on left at 20, trigger shot that night and IUI on CD13 ... DH had 30 mill sperm count and was on estragen suppositories to thicken lining and progesterone after IUI ... BFN today and stopping prog awaiting AF to come and hopefully will have 2nd IUI by end of the month


----------



## tulip1975

TTCisapain said:


> I am unfortunately joining the July group. Had my 1st IUI in June and just got a BFN today =( ... On to round 2 ...
> 
> Last month: 9-10 follies on each side at day 3 developing, +OPK at CD11, 2 follies on rt at 12 and 1 on left at 20, trigger shot that night and IUI on CD13 ... DH had 30 mill sperm count and was on estragen suppositories to thicken lining and progesterone after IUI ... BFN today and stopping prog awaiting AF to come and hopefully will have 2nd IUI by end of the month

Welcome, and good luck on IUI #2! My current cycle is IUI #1 also, and I can imagine how disappointed you must be after all of that work. 

Did you do Clomid/Femara, injections, or natural IUI?


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I'm hoping to get my second IUI in a few weeks, I used 50mg clomid days 3-7. I have always used clomid 5-9 without IUI for a year, so maybe the IUI and different days will make the difference!!


----------



## WishesK

I'm way new to this site and not sure if I'm doing this correctly. But I'd like to join you guys- I am on CD 5 (4th day of Gonal-F injections) so aiming for my 2nd IUI next week some time.

Last IUI was in June and obviously BFN. I had only ONE follicle (and I ovulate regularly so this was majorly disappointing as not much different from natural cycle). Lining was 8.8 and post-wash sperm was 5mil 99% motile.

We have unexplained infertility and had a chemical preg. last June 2011. TTC #1. Just introduced myself on another page too so sorry if this is repetitive. I'm 29 - well in August I will be.

I'd like to bounce ideas/experiences and generally share with you guys this tiring/hopeful/devastating/exciting thing we are doing.

So- hi y'all!! :hi:


----------



## WishesK

TTCisapain said:


> I am unfortunately joining the July group. Had my 1st IUI in June and just got a BFN today =( ... On to round 2 ...
> 
> Last month: 9-10 follies on each side at day 3 developing, +OPK at CD11, 2 follies on rt at 12 and 1 on left at 20, trigger shot that night and IUI on CD13 ... DH had 30 mill sperm count and was on estragen suppositories to thicken lining and progesterone after IUI ... BFN today and stopping prog awaiting AF to come and hopefully will have 2nd IUI by end of the month

I am new here but in the same place as you- 1st failed IUI in June. I also had one follie at 21 day of trigger, iui 36 hours after that. 

IUI BFNs are disgusting! All BFNs are but this is harder, financially, emotionally, everything. For me, I knew before I got the call from the Nurse but hearing her say "I'm sorry..." just gutted me. How are you feeling going into IUI #2?


----------



## tulip1975

Welcome, WishesK. I hope the 2nd time is a charm for you! FX'd!


----------



## TTCisapain

tulip1975 said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> I am unfortunately joining the July group. Had my 1st IUI in June and just got a BFN today =( ... On to round 2 ...
> 
> Last month: 9-10 follies on each side at day 3 developing, +OPK at CD11, 2 follies on rt at 12 and 1 on left at 20, trigger shot that night and IUI on CD13 ... DH had 30 mill sperm count and was on estragen suppositories to thicken lining and progesterone after IUI ... BFN today and stopping prog awaiting AF to come and hopefully will have 2nd IUI by end of the month
> 
> Welcome, and good luck on IUI #2! My current cycle is IUI #1 also, and I can imagine how disappointed you must be after all of that work.
> 
> Did you do Clomid/Femara, injections, or natural IUI?Click to expand...

I was on Clomid and trigger shot along w estragen b4 IUI and prog supplements after.


----------



## TTCisapain

WishesK said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> I am unfortunately joining the July group. Had my 1st IUI in June and just got a BFN today =( ... On to round 2 ...
> 
> Last month: 9-10 follies on each side at day 3 developing, +OPK at CD11, 2 follies on rt at 12 and 1 on left at 20, trigger shot that night and IUI on CD13 ... DH had 30 mill sperm count and was on estragen suppositories to thicken lining and progesterone after IUI ... BFN today and stopping prog awaiting AF to come and hopefully will have 2nd IUI by end of the month
> 
> I am new here but in the same place as you- 1st failed IUI in June. I also had one follie at 21 day of trigger, iui 36 hours after that.
> 
> IUI BFNs are disgusting! All BFNs are but this is harder, financially, emotionally, everything. For me, I knew before I got the call from the Nurse
> but hearing her say "I'm sorry..." just gutted me. How are you feeling going into IUI #2?Click to expand...

Im actually ok ... Im not liking spending the $ but after 2 yrs of trying I feel like Im finally doing everything I possibly can to get pregnant. Its kinda strange but I think if this doesnt work I may be at peace with it knowing Im doing everything humanly possible.


----------



## alicatt

Hey Ladies, and glad to see so many new women joining!

Although I'm sorry so many of you (me included) moved from the June IUI thread to the July IUI thread.

Here is a little about me.. I'm 39, single and hoping for a miracle baby. I am doing IUIs with donor sperm, and hoping that I'm successful. My hormones and ovarian reserve are great, but I have a blocked right tube. I had an IUI last month and used clomid, and we had a 28mm follicle on the right and a 22mm follicle on the left. Unfortunately it ended in a :bfn: So here I am on to my second IUI. Since I was traveling and am temporarily in Canada, I couldn't be medicated, so I'm hoping for a natural IUI this month. The problem is that my right tube is blocked. 

So today I went to the Canadian clinic where they will be doing my IUI (if we continue), and we did an US and she did some blood work. Well my left ovary has a 10mm follicle and my right ovary has a 16mm follicle, so again my right ovary is dominant, and with that tube blocked there is little hope for success this month. Except... she mentioned trying an HSG to flush the tubes and maybe open the right tube up? Has anyone heard of this? Does anyone know if it is successful? I'm heading down to Toronto tomorrow to have this done, in hopes we can open up the right tube. If we can, then all of my fertility issues will be gone and we won't have to wait for my left ovary to perform! Wish me luck tomorrow!


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> tulip1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> I am unfortunately joining the July group. Had my 1st IUI in June and just got a BFN today =( ... On to round 2 ...
> 
> Last month: 9-10 follies on each side at day 3 developing, +OPK at CD11, 2 follies on rt at 12 and 1 on left at 20, trigger shot that night and IUI on CD13 ... DH had 30 mill sperm count and was on estragen suppositories to thicken lining and progesterone after IUI ... BFN today and stopping prog awaiting AF to come and hopefully will have 2nd IUI by end of the month
> 
> Welcome, and good luck on IUI #2! My current cycle is IUI #1 also, and I can imagine how disappointed you must be after all of that work.
> 
> Did you do Clomid/Femara, injections, or natural IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> I was on Clomid and trigger shot along w estragen b4 IUI and prog supplements after.Click to expand...

TTCisapain - sounds like we had the same regimine last month, clomid, trigger shot, and progesterone after. 

This month no meds at all due to the travelling I'm doing. FX'd and GL to you and everyone else here :)


----------



## jen1019

WishesK said:


> I'm way new to this site and not sure if I'm doing this correctly. But I'd like to join you guys- I am on CD 5 (4th day of Gonal-F injections) so aiming for my 2nd IUI next week some time.
> 
> Last IUI was in June and obviously BFN. I had only ONE follicle (and I ovulate regularly so this was majorly disappointing as not much different from natural cycle). Lining was 8.8 and post-wash sperm was 5mil 99% motile.
> 
> We have unexplained infertility and had a chemical preg. last June 2011. TTC #1. Just introduced myself on another page too so sorry if this is repetitive. I'm 29 - well in August I will be.
> 
> I'd like to bounce ideas/experiences and generally share with you guys this tiring/hopeful/devastating/exciting thing we are doing.
> 
> So- hi y'all!! :hi:

First of all, I want to say welcome to our group here :) I have found wonderful support on these boards. This is a hard and scary journey, but it means so much to know that there are actually people out there who understand... who are experiencing the same things themselves. I'm sorry to hear that your last IUI was disappointing. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you this time!



WishesK said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> I am unfortunately joining the July group. Had my 1st IUI in June and just got a BFN today =( ... On to round 2 ...
> 
> Last month: 9-10 follies on each side at day 3 developing, +OPK at CD11, 2 follies on rt at 12 and 1 on left at 20, trigger shot that night and IUI on CD13 ... DH had 30 mill sperm count and was on estragen suppositories to thicken lining and progesterone after IUI ... BFN today and stopping prog awaiting AF to come and hopefully will have 2nd IUI by end of the month
> 
> I am new here but in the same place as you- 1st failed IUI in June. I also had one follie at 21 day of trigger, iui 36 hours after that.
> 
> IUI BFNs are disgusting! All BFNs are but this is harder, financially, emotionally, everything. For me, I knew before I got the call from the Nurse but hearing her say "I'm sorry..." just gutted me. How are you feeling going into IUI #2?Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. They are all hard to take. This will be my first IUI, and I can already feel how heartbroken I will be if it is negative. I'm hoping that this will be your lucky one! :hugs:



alicatt said:


> Hey Ladies, and glad to see so many new women joining!
> 
> Although I'm sorry so many of you (me included) moved from the June IUI thread to the July IUI thread.
> 
> Here is a little about me.. I'm 39, single and hoping for a miracle baby. I am doing IUIs with donor sperm, and hoping that I'm successful. My hormones and ovarian reserve are great, but I have a blocked right tube. I had an IUI last month and used clomid, and we had a 28mm follicle on the right and a 22mm follicle on the left. Unfortunately it ended in a :bfn: So here I am on to my second IUI. Since I was traveling and am temporarily in Canada, I couldn't be medicated, so I'm hoping for a natural IUI this month. The problem is that my right tube is blocked.
> 
> So today I went to the Canadian clinic where they will be doing my IUI (if we continue), and we did an US and she did some blood work. Well my left ovary has a 10mm follicle and my right ovary has a 16mm follicle, so again my right ovary is dominant, and with that tube blocked there is little hope for success this month. Except... she mentioned trying an HSG to flush the tubes and maybe open the right tube up? Has anyone heard of this? Does anyone know if it is successful? I'm heading down to Toronto tomorrow to have this done, in hopes we can open up the right tube. If we can, then all of my fertility issues will be gone and we won't have to wait for my left ovary to perform! Wish me luck tomorrow!

Hey Alicatt, I hope everything is going alright while you are in Canada. I'm sorry to hear that your right is more dominant this cycle, especially with your blockage. I *have* heard that if there is a blockage, that with the HSG that there is a chance of it clearing it because of the dye that they inject. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this might clear up your right tube... I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I know that HSG tests are no fun! GL :)

As for me... tomorrow I go for my ultrasound. It'll be my first one, and it won't be with my normal doctor which I wish wasn't the case. I'm hoping that everything looks good so that I can go back for the IUI. Maybe this will be what we need after 14 months of trying. Thanks for being there to listen ladies. 

I hope any of you who are also from the USA had a good 4th of July!


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> Hey Alicatt, I hope everything is going alright while you are in Canada. I'm sorry to hear that your right is more dominant this cycle, especially with your blockage. I *have* heard that if there is a blockage, that with the HSG that there is a chance of it clearing it because of the dye that they inject. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this might clear up your right tube... I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I know that HSG tests are no fun! GL :)
> 
> As for me... tomorrow I go for my ultrasound. It'll be my first one, and it won't be with my normal doctor which I wish wasn't the case. I'm hoping that everything looks good so that I can go back for the IUI. Maybe this will be what we need after 14 months of trying. Thanks for being there to listen ladies.
> 
> I hope any of you who are also from the USA had a good 4th of July!

Thanks Jen! Same to you! Best of luck with your US tomorrow, we'll have to compare notes and see how things go!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## WishesK

Question!! Gearing up for the 2nd IUI, my DH and I are discussing whether we would proceed again with one follicle. ALL of the studies I've read (and I've read LOTS) pregnancy rates drop dramatically with only one follicle - especially if you ovulate regularly anyways (i do).

Doc said she was happy with 1, Nurse said 2-3 are ideal. We do not pay for drugs (benefits cover them) so we don't have to worry about that. Only the actual IUI which is 500 bucks.

I'm thinking if there is only 1 again i will cancel. What would you ladies do?

My hubs said last time- you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. But I'd rather save the money for better odds. 

Alicat- what clinic are you at in Toronto? I've heard too that cycles after HSG procedures have higher pregnancy rates - but I think it would really depend on how blocked your tube is. Regardless best of luck on the procedure.


----------



## alicatt

WishesK said:


> Question!! Gearing up for the 2nd IUI, my DH and I are discussing whether we would proceed again with one follicle. ALL of the studies I've read (and I've read LOTS) pregnancy rates drop dramatically with only one follicle - especially if you ovulate regularly anyways (i do).
> 
> Doc said she was happy with 1, Nurse said 2-3 are ideal. We do not pay for drugs (benefits cover them) so we don't have to worry about that. Only the actual IUI which is 500 bucks.
> 
> I'm thinking if there is only 1 again i will cancel. What would you ladies do?
> 
> My hubs said last time- you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. But I'd rather save the money for better odds.
> 
> Alicat- what clinic are you at in Toronto? I've heard too that cycles after HSG procedures have higher pregnancy rates - but I think it would really depend on how blocked your tube is. Regardless best of luck on the procedure.

WOW! Someone from Toronto :) So cool! I'm actually in Muskoka and using the clinic in Orillia but they couldn't do the HSG here on such short notice so they are sending me to Richmond Hill, I think its called True North Imaging? 

I did my IUI last month with 2 follicles (one on each ovary) but of course the bigger one was on my right ovary where the blocked tube is. If the blockage cannot be removed this month, then I will not be continuing with an IUI this month as the follicle on my left is just not big enough. 

I am not sure what I would do in your situation.. I mean it only takes 1 egg right? I think I would look at the size and the health of that one follicle, if it looked really good then I would go for it! Also, you might want to talk to your Dr's about changing or increasing the meds? Maybe they can make a change that will help your ovaries make more follicles? GL with whatever you decide!


----------



## WishesK

alicatt said:


> WishesK said:
> 
> 
> Question!! Gearing up for the 2nd IUI, my DH and I are discussing whether we would proceed again with one follicle. ALL of the studies I've read (and I've read LOTS) pregnancy rates drop dramatically with only one follicle - especially if you ovulate regularly anyways (i do).
> 
> Doc said she was happy with 1, Nurse said 2-3 are ideal. We do not pay for drugs (benefits cover them) so we don't have to worry about that. Only the actual IUI which is 500 bucks.
> 
> I'm thinking if there is only 1 again i will cancel. What would you ladies do?
> 
> My hubs said last time- you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. But I'd rather save the money for better odds.
> 
> Alicat- what clinic are you at in Toronto? I've heard too that cycles after HSG procedures have higher pregnancy rates - but I think it would really depend on how blocked your tube is. Regardless best of luck on the procedure.
> 
> WOW! Someone from Toronto :) So cool! I'm actually in Muskoka and using the clinic in Orillia but they couldn't do the HSG here on such short notice so they are sending me to Richmond Hill, I think its called True North Imaging?
> 
> I did my IUI last month with 2 follicles (one on each ovary) but of course the bigger one was on my right ovary where the blocked tube is. If the blockage cannot be removed this month, then I will not be continuing with an IUI this month as the follicle on my left is just not big enough.
> 
> I am not sure what I would do in your situation.. I mean it only takes 1 egg right? I think I would look at the size and the health of that one follicle, if it looked really good then I would go for it! Also, you might want to talk to your Dr's about changing or increasing the meds? Maybe they can make a change that will help your ovaries make more follicles? GL with whatever you decide!Click to expand...

Hmm I haven't heard of True North Imaging- I think it is an Ultrasound/Lab facility?! I'm in Markham - a bit far from you. So how long are you in the Muskokas for? Is this a vacation?

Well I hope the HSG clears up the tube so you can proceed. That would be awesome in terms of all future IUI's too. 

They are kinda still figuring out how I work. First cycle I overstimulated- had 8 mature eggs and superhigh e2 so they cancelled, and I was only on 75iu Gonal F. 2nd cycle dropped dose to 50ius = only 1 follicle. Maybe this time we'll have a nice in-between number. We shall see!!!
Anyways good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

WishesK said:


> Question!! Gearing up for the 2nd IUI, my DH and I are discussing whether we would proceed again with one follicle. ALL of the studies I've read (and I've read LOTS) pregnancy rates drop dramatically with only one follicle - especially if you ovulate regularly anyways (i do).
> 
> Doc said she was happy with 1, Nurse said 2-3 are ideal. We do not pay for drugs (benefits cover them) so we don't have to worry about that. Only the actual IUI which is 500 bucks.
> 
> I'm thinking if there is only 1 again i will cancel. What would you ladies do?
> 
> My hubs said last time- you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. But I'd rather save the money for better odds.
> 
> Alicat- what clinic are you at in Toronto? I've heard too that cycles after HSG procedures have higher pregnancy rates - but I think it would really depend on how blocked your tube is. Regardless best of luck on the procedure.

We only had one last month and yes we cancelled the IUI. It's $400 and I only have money for one. My RE wants 3 good ones. :)


----------



## WishesK

ILuvBabies200 said:


> WishesK said:
> 
> 
> Question!! Gearing up for the 2nd IUI, my DH and I are discussing whether we would proceed again with one follicle. ALL of the studies I've read (and I've read LOTS) pregnancy rates drop dramatically with only one follicle - especially if you ovulate regularly anyways (i do).
> 
> Doc said she was happy with 1, Nurse said 2-3 are ideal. We do not pay for drugs (benefits cover them) so we don't have to worry about that. Only the actual IUI which is 500 bucks.
> 
> I'm thinking if there is only 1 again i will cancel. What would you ladies do?
> 
> My hubs said last time- you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. But I'd rather save the money for better odds.
> 
> Alicat- what clinic are you at in Toronto? I've heard too that cycles after HSG procedures have higher pregnancy rates - but I think it would really depend on how blocked your tube is. Regardless best of luck on the procedure.
> 
> We only had one last month and yes we cancelled the IUI. It's $400 and I only have money for one. My RE wants 3 good ones. :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback. We've decided to go for three iuis so yeah- I think I'm with you for wanting more than 1. I wish my re would acknowledge that iuis are generally more successful with >1 follie. Ah well. 
Good luck hope u get 3 beautiful big follies


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello I would love to join you ladies!

Im looking at doing my next IUI July 18th or so!


----------



## KBrain3377

WishesK said:


> Question!! Gearing up for the 2nd IUI, my DH and I are discussing whether we would proceed again with one follicle. ALL of the studies I've read (and I've read LOTS) pregnancy rates drop dramatically with only one follicle - especially if you ovulate regularly anyways (i do).
> 
> Doc said she was happy with 1, Nurse said 2-3 are ideal. We do not pay for drugs (benefits cover them) so we don't have to worry about that. Only the actual IUI which is 500 bucks.
> 
> I'm thinking if there is only 1 again i will cancel. What would you ladies do?
> 
> My hubs said last time- you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. But I'd rather save the money for better odds.
> 
> Alicat- what clinic are you at in Toronto? I've heard too that cycles after HSG procedures have higher pregnancy rates - but I think it would really depend on how blocked your tube is. Regardless best of luck on the procedure.

WishesK - I think I would probably sit it out, especially since you don't have to pay for the drugs. Going into it, knowing that you have decreased chances and having to pay for the IUI anyway - seems like it would be better to wait for better luck next month. Hope you have more than one this cycle though!


----------



## KBrain3377

TTCisapain said:


> WishesK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> I am unfortunately joining the July group. Had my 1st IUI in June and just got a BFN today =( ... On to round 2 ...
> 
> Last month: 9-10 follies on each side at day 3 developing, +OPK at CD11, 2 follies on rt at 12 and 1 on left at 20, trigger shot that night and IUI on CD13 ... DH had 30 mill sperm count and was on estragen suppositories to thicken lining and progesterone after IUI ... BFN today and stopping prog awaiting AF to come and hopefully will have 2nd IUI by end of the month
> 
> I am new here but in the same place as you- 1st failed IUI in June. I also had one follie at 21 day of trigger, iui 36 hours after that.
> 
> IUI BFNs are disgusting! All BFNs are but this is harder, financially, emotionally, everything. For me, I knew before I got the call from the Nurse
> but hearing her say "I'm sorry..." just gutted me. How are you feeling going into IUI #2?Click to expand...
> 
> Im actually ok ... Im not liking spending the $ but after 2 yrs of trying I feel like Im finally doing everything I possibly can to get pregnant. Its kinda strange but I think if this doesnt work I may be at peace with it knowing Im doing everything humanly possible.Click to expand...

Hi TTCisapain - I'm in Chicago, same as you. I completely know what you mean and feel the same way -if this IUI thing doesn't work, I feel more at ease knowing I tried and did what I could. Not sure how many more of these we can do, since the insurance caps out after a couple of tries and then it's out of pocket. The prospect and cost of having to move on to IVF is scary/horrifying to me, even though I know many ladies here have done it successfully.


----------



## WishesK

Moorebetter said:


> Hello I would love to join you ladies!
> 
> Im looking at doing my next IUI July 18th or so!

Hi! I am a few days ahead of you, but if all goes as planned I will be doing IUI next week. How is your progress - have you started meds yet?


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Alicatt, I hope everything is going alright while you are in Canada. I'm sorry to hear that your right is more dominant this cycle, especially with your blockage. I *have* heard that if there is a blockage, that with the HSG that there is a chance of it clearing it because of the dye that they inject. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this might clear up your right tube... I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I know that HSG tests are no fun! GL :)
> 
> As for me... tomorrow I go for my ultrasound. It'll be my first one, and it won't be with my normal doctor which I wish wasn't the case. I'm hoping that everything looks good so that I can go back for the IUI. Maybe this will be what we need after 14 months of trying. Thanks for being there to listen ladies.
> 
> I hope any of you who are also from the USA had a good 4th of July!
> 
> Thanks Jen! Same to you! Best of luck with your US tomorrow, we'll have to compare notes and see how things go!! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

So, I went for my U/S today and there was some good news: my normal doctor was there to do the U/S. I was so happy! ;) He said that things aren't far enough along to do the IUI tomorrow. I have one follie on each side- one is 12, the other is 13. And my uterine lining is still pretty thin at 4.4 and he wants it to be at 7. So, I go back on Monday for another U/S and hopefully Tuesday will be the IUI. I explained to him that I normally ovulate around CD16, and today is only CD11 so he says that explains it. Just in case I do ov early, he said to bd Saturday and Sunday - no abstaining.



WishesK said:


> Question!! Gearing up for the 2nd IUI, my DH and I are discussing whether we would proceed again with one follicle. ALL of the studies I've read (and I've read LOTS) pregnancy rates drop dramatically with only one follicle - especially if you ovulate regularly anyways (i do).
> 
> Doc said she was happy with 1, Nurse said 2-3 are ideal. We do not pay for drugs (benefits cover them) so we don't have to worry about that. Only the actual IUI which is 500 bucks.
> 
> I'm thinking if there is only 1 again i will cancel. What would you ladies do?
> 
> My hubs said last time- you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. But I'd rather save the money for better odds.

Well, your DH is right tht you miss all the shots you don't take. But, if it is so huge financially and you are only going to try so many IUI's, then I personally would probably wait. At least for 2 follies. But that's totally up to you guys. I hope it works out! :)



Moorebetter said:


> Hello I would love to join you ladies!
> 
> Im looking at doing my next IUI July 18th or so!

Welcome! GL with your IUI... is this your first?


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi!

I'm another person joining from the June IUI group - I just ordered my follistim and will be starting another cycle for a July IUI. I don't have a start date yet, but should be any day now...

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Aisak

Wow, i never expected such a response when i started this thread!

As for me...currently on CD11. i took Clomid days 3-7. It wasn't too bad, although i had some killer headaches and wanted to kill DH a couple times. 

i'm not being monitored like many of you - my RE has me doing OPKs. i normally ovulate on CD13 or 14, but ovulated late last month due to hysteroscopy/D&C. My husband is all in a twitch because if i get a positive later than CD14 then it will be a problem with his work (out of town) to get here for his "donation". He's totally stressing me out - i just told him "i'm not a chicken, ok! i can't just lay an egg when i feel like it!" (not that chickens can really do that either...). i'm all worried that the clomid and the surgery are going to throw this cycle out of whack. BUT i can most definitely FEEL my ovaries right now - totally uncomfortable. i'm hoping that's a sign that O is on its way.


----------



## WishesK

Aisak said:


> Wow, i never expected such a response when i started this thread!
> 
> As for me...currently on CD11. i took Clomid days 3-7. It wasn't too bad, although i had some killer headaches and wanted to kill DH a couple times.
> 
> i'm not being monitored like many of you - my RE has me doing OPKs. i normally ovulate on CD13 or 14, but ovulated late last month due to hysteroscopy/D&C. My husband is all in a twitch because if i get a positive later than CD14 then it will be a problem with his work (out of town) to get here for his "donation". He's totally stressing me out - i just told him "i'm not a chicken, ok! i can't just lay an egg when i feel like it!" (not that chickens can really do that either...). i'm all worried that the clomid and the surgery are going to throw this cycle out of whack. BUT i can most definitely FEEL my ovaries right now - totally uncomfortable. i'm hoping that's a sign that O is on its way.

In my experience feeling ovary activity has always been a good sign! I hope it works out for you in terms of timing and your DH's out of town trip. Its hard without a trigger (impossible??) to pinpoint ovulation. Good luck!!!!



greyhoundmom said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm another person joining from the June IUI group - I just ordered my follistim and will be starting another cycle for a July IUI. I don't have a start date yet, but should be any day now...
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well.

So sorry it didn't work out last cycle. On to the next. What dose of follistim do you usually do?

AFM- WHY can't things go as planned for once?? I just an email from my Nurse Coordinator that they *may* cancel my cycle (AGAIN) because my estradiol levels are dropping, after they upped my Gonal F dose to 75 last night. WTF. Out of 3 attempts this will be cancellation #2. Why is my body not cooperating.....arrrrrrgh. This rollercoaster ride is too much sometimes. Right now I want off. Ok vent over.


----------



## alicatt

Hey everyone..

WishesK, so sorry to hear that things are not working as planned. I hate it when that happens! I was feeling that way yesterday. 

Welcome to those who have joined from the June thread, nice to see some of you, but sorry that your IUI didn't work last month. Mine didn't either :( so here I am too.

I do have some great news, my right tube is no longer blocked! :happydance::happydance: They were able to unplug it and it has a nice flow now. YAYAYAY!!! SOOO HAPPY!!! I will be doing an IUI sometime soon, I am currently at CD11 and the nurse thought I would be ovulating as soon as Saturday, I'm not so sure though. I usually don't ovulate until CD 16. So we'll see what my body wants to do. I did have a 16mm follicle though so it could be any day I suppose.

GL and FX'd to everyone this month!


----------



## WishesK

alicatt said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> WishesK, so sorry to hear that things are not working as planned. I hate it when that happens! I was feeling that way yesterday.
> 
> Welcome to those who have joined from the June thread, nice to see some of you, but sorry that your IUI didn't work last month. Mine didn't either :( so here I am too.
> 
> I do have some great news, my right tube is no longer blocked! :happydance::happydance: They were able to unplug it and it has a nice flow now. YAYAYAY!!! SOOO HAPPY!!! I will be doing an IUI sometime soon, I am currently at CD11 and the nurse thought I would be ovulating as soon as Saturday, I'm not so sure though. I usually don't ovulate until CD 16. So we'll see what my body wants to do. I did have a 16mm follicle though so it could be any day I suppose.
> 
> GL and FX'd to everyone this month!

AMAZING news alicatt! That's fantastic- very happy for you!! 16mm is getting there - are you using OPKs for natural surge?


----------



## greyhoundmom

WishesK said:


> So sorry it didn't work out last cycle. On to the next. What dose of follistim do you usually do?
> 
> AFM- WHY can't things go as planned for once?? I just an email from my Nurse Coordinator that they *may* cancel my cycle (AGAIN) because my estradiol levels are dropping, after they upped my Gonal F dose to 75 last night. WTF. Out of 3 attempts this will be cancellation #2. Why is my body not cooperating.....arrrrrrgh. This rollercoaster ride is too much sometimes. Right now I want off. Ok vent over.

Last cycle I did 225/day of follistim then we dropped it down to 175/day when we added in the microdose lupron. I was taking over double that during my IVF cycle. I'm not sure what I'll be doing this cycle yet - still waiting for AF to rear her ugly head. My follicles take their sweet old time growing - I'm a slow responder...

Let's hope things turnaround for you and you can continue with this cycle - FX'd!!! And vent away - we all understand and are here to support you!


----------



## greyhoundmom

alicatt said:


> Hey everyone..
> I do have some great news, my right tube is no longer blocked! :happydance::happydance: They were able to unplug it and it has a nice flow now. YAYAYAY!!! SOOO HAPPY!!! I will be doing an IUI sometime soon, I am currently at CD11 and the nurse thought I would be ovulating as soon as Saturday, I'm not so sure though. I usually don't ovulate until CD 16. So we'll see what my body wants to do. I did have a 16mm follicle though so it could be any day I suppose.
> 
> GL and FX'd to everyone this month!

That's great news! And I love your new avatar.


----------



## tlm

Jen1019, can't remember if you said already - are you triggering ovulation?? Hope your body cooperates and you can make it to your iui without ovulation happening!!

Alicatt- that is awesome news!!! I would say anyway now for ovulation!! :) 

WishesK- what does your doctor say about your dropping estradiol levels? I am not familiar with this as I have never had that issue. I know how you feel about your body not cooperating!! So many times over the last 2 years I have felt like my body is betraying me and not dong what ts supposed to!! So frustrating!!

Afm, I am in the beginning of my tww! I go back on Tuesday for p4 to check progesterone levels and then I will start the supplements that evening! Trying not to obsess! I am not testing out the trigger, but have in the past and it's been ut of my system by 9 days after it was given!


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> WishesK, so sorry to hear that things are not working as planned. I hate it when that happens! I was feeling that way yesterday.
> 
> Welcome to those who have joined from the June thread, nice to see some of you, but sorry that your IUI didn't work last month. Mine didn't either :( so here I am too.
> 
> I do have some great news, my right tube is no longer blocked! :happydance::happydance: They were able to unplug it and it has a nice flow now. YAYAYAY!!! SOOO HAPPY!!! I will be doing an IUI sometime soon, I am currently at CD11 and the nurse thought I would be ovulating as soon as Saturday, I'm not so sure though. I usually don't ovulate until CD 16. So we'll see what my body wants to do. I did have a 16mm follicle though so it could be any day I suppose.
> 
> GL and FX'd to everyone this month!

That's great news Alicatt! Did you do the HSG to clear your tube? Congrats! 
I'm in the same boat as you - I'm set to ovulate and have the IUI on Sat morning, triggering tonight. Had an u/s this morning, and have 3 bigger follies - 21, 19 and 15 and some smaller ones. E2 was 184. Are you being monitored? Good luck to both of us!


----------



## WishesK

greyhoundmom said:


> WishesK said:
> 
> 
> So sorry it didn't work out last cycle. On to the next. What dose of follistim do you usually do?
> 
> AFM- WHY can't things go as planned for once?? I just an email from my Nurse Coordinator that they *may* cancel my cycle (AGAIN) because my estradiol levels are dropping, after they upped my Gonal F dose to 75 last night. WTF. Out of 3 attempts this will be cancellation #2. Why is my body not cooperating.....arrrrrrgh. This rollercoaster ride is too much sometimes. Right now I want off. Ok vent over.
> 
> Last cycle I did 225/day of follistim then we dropped it down to 175/day when we added in the microdose lupron. I was taking over double that during my IVF cycle. I'm not sure what I'll be doing this cycle yet - still waiting for AF to rear her ugly head. My follicles take their sweet old time growing - I'm a slow responder...
> 
> Let's hope things turnaround for you and you can continue with this cycle - FX'd!!! And vent away - we all understand and are here to support you!Click to expand...

Wow that dose seems so high- but just goes to show how everyone responds differently. I hope you can get started next cycle soon. 

I think my follies are rebelling this cycle. Or maybe my ovaries in general. Thank you - I hope things turn around too.


----------



## WishesK

KBrain- Can I say I am jealous of your follicles? Those are great sizes. That is so exciting triggering tonight. Good luck! 

TLM- Congrats on making it to two week wait! It is so hard not to obsess - I think good choice not testing out trigger. And at least now you know this time that 10dpo any line is a for reals line!

The Nurse didn't say much about why estradiol would drop, but from what I've read it means basically follies that started have stopped growing. Dunno why.


----------



## alicatt

WishesK said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone..
> 
> WishesK, so sorry to hear that things are not working as planned. I hate it when that happens! I was feeling that way yesterday.
> 
> Welcome to those who have joined from the June thread, nice to see some of you, but sorry that your IUI didn't work last month. Mine didn't either :( so here I am too.
> 
> I do have some great news, my right tube is no longer blocked! :happydance::happydance: They were able to unplug it and it has a nice flow now. YAYAYAY!!! SOOO HAPPY!!! I will be doing an IUI sometime soon, I am currently at CD11 and the nurse thought I would be ovulating as soon as Saturday, I'm not so sure though. I usually don't ovulate until CD 16. So we'll see what my body wants to do. I did have a 16mm follicle though so it could be any day I suppose.
> 
> GL and FX'd to everyone this month!
> 
> AMAZING news alicatt! That's fantastic- very happy for you!! 16mm is getting there - are you using OPKs for natural surge?Click to expand...

Yes, I will be using my CBE Digital OPKs. The nurse checked my LH yesterday and it was still low, and I used an OPK this morning, and it was negative. Usually I surge for 2 days, so I don't know when they will want me to come in. Will it be the day I first surge, or the next day? HMM.. Sperm is ordered and will arrive at the clinic tomorrow, so it will be ready and waiting for me!


----------



## WishesK

Alicatt- Good idea with CB Digital. The anguish I put myself through with internet cheapies- craziness. I bet its 24-36 hours after you catch the positive but keep us updated!


----------



## alicatt

WishesK said:


> Alicatt- Good idea with CB Digital. The anguish I put myself through with internet cheapies- craziness. I bet its 24-36 hours after you catch the positive but keep us updated!

OH Ya.. the internet cheapies drive me bonkers. I figured I'd spring for the CBE ones, plus I like the happy face! I got mine at Walmart in the States and the box was only $35 for 20 I believe. That usually lasts me 2-3 months, since I know I can pretty much start around CD10 or 11, and go from there.

I can't believe my luck with everything this month. Heck with the way my follicles are developing, I may even have 2 eggs released without any meds! Does anyone know? Does that happen for women that have been on fertility drugs in the past, do they sometimes make further cycles more receptive to ovulation?


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> WishesK, so sorry to hear that things are not working as planned. I hate it when that happens! I was feeling that way yesterday.
> 
> Welcome to those who have joined from the June thread, nice to see some of you, but sorry that your IUI didn't work last month. Mine didn't either :( so here I am too.
> 
> I do have some great news, my right tube is no longer blocked! :happydance::happydance: They were able to unplug it and it has a nice flow now. YAYAYAY!!! SOOO HAPPY!!! I will be doing an IUI sometime soon, I am currently at CD11 and the nurse thought I would be ovulating as soon as Saturday, I'm not so sure though. I usually don't ovulate until CD 16. So we'll see what my body wants to do. I did have a 16mm follicle though so it could be any day I suppose.
> 
> GL and FX'd to everyone this month!


That is great news!!! I don't know about you, but when the doctor is able to correct something, it just give you a huge boost emotionally. Hopefully this will help increase your chances of a successfull IUI!! 

Good luck !!!


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone..
> 
> WishesK, so sorry to hear that things are not working as planned. I hate it when that happens! I was feeling that way yesterday.
> 
> Welcome to those who have joined from the June thread, nice to see some of you, but sorry that your IUI didn't work last month. Mine didn't either :( so here I am too.
> 
> I do have some great news, my right tube is no longer blocked! :happydance::happydance: They were able to unplug it and it has a nice flow now. YAYAYAY!!! SOOO HAPPY!!! I will be doing an IUI sometime soon, I am currently at CD11 and the nurse thought I would be ovulating as soon as Saturday, I'm not so sure though. I usually don't ovulate until CD 16. So we'll see what my body wants to do. I did have a 16mm follicle though so it could be any day I suppose.
> 
> GL and FX'd to everyone this month!
> 
> 
> That is great news!!! I don't know about you, but when the doctor is able to correct something, it just give you a huge boost emotionally. Hopefully this will help increase your chances of a successfull IUI!!
> 
> Good luck !!!Click to expand...

YEP! I'm pretty psyched, will have my IUI in the next few days. As soon as I get a positive OPK I'll be running in to have it done. Having both tubes open and both ovaries working, is simply the best news I could get. Now there is literally nothing standing in my way of getting pregnant. All my blood levels are awesome, even my AMH (ovarian reserve) is excellent for someone that is almost 40. So maybe with this cleaning :haha: I will see a positive HPT this month. :happydance:


----------



## LaurenM.

I took my ovidrel 7/3, have had a positive OPK since afternoon of 7/4 and my IUI this morning. It was until around 7pm tonight that I had tons of EWCM. Is that normal??


----------



## WishesK

LaurenM. said:


> I took my ovidrel 7/3, have had a positive OPK since afternoon of 7/4 and my IUI this morning. It was until around 7pm tonight that I had tons of EWCM. Is that normal??

Hi lauren- i for one had lots of ewcm the entire day of and the day after iui. I had a trigger shot though...so I guess it's a bit different. Did you have any fertile cm before iui? 

I keep hearing not to 'trust' cm but after Over a year of charting it hard to just stop noticing :)


----------



## WishesK

LaurenM. said:


> I took my ovidrel 7/3, have had a positive OPK since afternoon of 7/4 and my IUI this morning. It was until around 7pm tonight that I had tons of EWCM. Is that normal??

Sorry read your post too fast! You did trigger. Then I would say for sure don't worry about it. Trigger pretty much guarantees ovulation. Iui procedure can loosen cm - that's what I was told. Also this may be gross but the lube they use on the speculum is very similar to ewcm. Sorry if that's gross but my tmi filter is broken right now I guess!


----------



## LaurenM.

WishesK said:


> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> I took my ovidrel 7/3, have had a positive OPK since afternoon of 7/4 and my IUI this morning. It was until around 7pm tonight that I had tons of EWCM. Is that normal??
> 
> Sorry read your post too fast! You did trigger. Then I would say for sure don't worry about it. Trigger pretty much guarantees ovulation. Iui procedure can loosen cm - that's what I was told. Also this may be gross but the lube they use on the speculum is very similar to ewcm. Sorry if that's gross but my tmi filter is broken right now I guess!Click to expand...

Whew! I was worried i hadnt O'd yet lol. This is def EWCM and I hadn't had any prior to my IUI. I still felt very dry. To the point where sex was uncomfortable without preseed. But I hadn't considered the actual proceedures dislodging it. Thanks for reassuring me!!!! :hugs:


----------



## tulip1975

Alicatt - I'm so happy for you that your tube was unblocked! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> WishesK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone..
> 
> WishesK, so sorry to hear that things are not working as planned. I hate it when that happens! I was feeling that way yesterday.
> 
> Welcome to those who have joined from the June thread, nice to see some of you, but sorry that your IUI didn't work last month. Mine didn't either :( so here I am too.
> 
> I do have some great news, my right tube is no longer blocked! :happydance::happydance: They were able to unplug it and it has a nice flow now. YAYAYAY!!! SOOO HAPPY!!! I will be doing an IUI sometime soon, I am currently at CD11 and the nurse thought I would be ovulating as soon as Saturday, I'm not so sure though. I usually don't ovulate until CD 16. So we'll see what my body wants to do. I did have a 16mm follicle though so it could be any day I suppose.
> 
> GL and FX'd to everyone this month!
> 
> That is such great news that your tube is no longer blocked! I have my fingers crossed for you! It's great that there's nothing standing in your way now. Maybe this will be your cycle :)
> 
> 
> 
> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Jen1019, can't remember if you said already - are you triggering ovulation?? Hope your body cooperates and you can make it to your iui without ovulation happening!!
> 
> Afm, I am in the beginning of my tww! I go back on Tuesday for p4 to check progesterone levels and then I will start the supplements that evening! Trying not to obsess! I am not testing out the trigger, but have in the past and it's been ut of my system by 9 days after it was given!Click to expand...
> 
> As long as I don't ovulate before my appointment Monday, they will be triggering ovulation. The injection is at the RE's office waiting for me. So, hopefully my body acts like it normally does and holds off ;) GL in the tww.... I know how nerve racking it can be. I will be there right along with you next week.
> 
> Hope everyone has an excellent weekend!:happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## WishesK

Jen- very exciting that you are getting so close to IUI! Are you using OPKs to see if your LH surges before Monday? Good luck with everything - hope it goes well!!

Alicatt- How is it going tracking your surge? Any smiley faces yet?

I am bummmmed out heading into the weekend - I hope I can just put TTC in the back of my mind and enjoy/distract myself. The next two days will be critical in seeing if my estradiol magically, wonderfully rises but I'm not holding my breath.

ANYWAYS- happy friday to you all, and good luck!


----------



## tlm

It sounds like this is ping to be a telling weekend for a few of us! Jen & WishesK, I hope your bodies behave normally and get with the program! Looking toward to hearing those updates come Monday!!

Happy weekend girls!!


----------



## alicatt

WishesK said:


> Jen- very exciting that you are getting so close to IUI! Are you using OPKs to see if your LH surges before Monday? Good luck with everything - hope it goes well!!
> 
> Alicatt- How is it going tracking your surge? Any smiley faces yet?
> 
> I am bummmmed out heading into the weekend - I hope I can just put TTC in the back of my mind and enjoy/distract myself. The next two days will be critical in seeing if my estradiol magically, wonderfully rises but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> ANYWAYS- happy friday to you all, and good luck!


No surge yet, probably won't happen until Sunday/Tuesday. I usually surge around day 15-16, and today is only day 12. Waiting to get the full results from yesterdays testing, I hope that there are no surprises!


----------



## WishesK

Good luck Alicatt, I'm sure the results will be fine- you mentioned before you had 2 possible follies maturing? Is that what they will be telling you from yesterday's results (along with e2 and lh i guess)?

i got good news from my nurse- i had a 'nice rebound' in my e2 and they are having me in for u/s tomorrow am to check follie(s). more waiting...and waiting.. but I'm glad I didn't get cancelled today. Small victories :)


----------



## alicatt

WishesK said:


> Good luck Alicatt, I'm sure the results will be fine- you mentioned before you had 2 possible follies maturing? Is that what they will be telling you from yesterday's results (along with e2 and lh i guess)?
> 
> i got good news from my nurse- i had a 'nice rebound' in my e2 and they are having me in for u/s tomorrow am to check follie(s). more waiting...and waiting.. but I'm glad I didn't get cancelled today. Small victories :)

WishesK - I did speak with the Clinic this morning, but they had not received my results from the tests done yesterday. My e2 was really high on CD10, over 600 she said. Course I had 2 follies, one at 10mm and the other at 16mm (without meds) I bet that one of them, likely the smaller one will not have grown much, and will not actually ovulate. We shall see! She wants me to come in for a US as soon as I have my LH surge. I'm using OPKs for that, but once I see it rise, she will do blood work and a US. Then we will do the IUI either that day or the following day.

Good news about your e2 rebounding! Don't you just hate all the waiting? It seems like it takes forever! GL and FX'd!


----------



## TTCisapain

Congrats Alicatt!! Hoping for a successful IUI for you!!

Got AF today, so am officially on CD 1 ... baseline u/s scheduled for Monday morning ... hoping for lots of follies like last time!!


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> Congrats Alicatt!! Hoping for a successful IUI for you!!
> 
> Got AF today, so am officially on CD 1 ... baseline u/s scheduled for Monday morning ... hoping for lots of follies like last time!!

GL on Monday! I responded to your post in the June IUI thread. Keep on trying, and if you haven't done all of the things I mentioned there, you might just want to give them a try. Not that I have been successful yet, but knowing I am doing as much as humanly possible keeps me going!


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> Congrats Alicatt!! Hoping for a successful IUI for you!!
> 
> Got AF today, so am officially on CD 1 ... baseline u/s scheduled for Monday morning ... hoping for lots of follies like last time!!

You and I aren't too far apart from our IUI's. My ultrasound is scheduled for July 15th. I started taking the letrozole today. Is there a fast-forward button we can use??!!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Alicatt!! Hoping for a successful IUI for you!!
> 
> Got AF today, so am officially on CD 1 ... baseline u/s scheduled for Monday morning ... hoping for lots of follies like last time!!
> 
> You and I aren't too far apart from our IUI's. My ultrasound is scheduled for July 15th. I started taking the letrozole today. Is there a fast-forward button we can use??!!:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

I am wondering if I shouldn't try Femara as well if I need to do a 3rd IUI in September. I have heard great things about it, for example less side effects, no hyper-stimulation risk, and less chance of multiples. I only wonder if the cost is what is prohibiting people from using it? Generic clomid is about $30 a month, and if you have to pay for your drugs like I do, maybe Dr's just assume that you want the cheaper option? How much is generic Femara? If it is about the same price, then I will definitely be using that for my next IUI (I hope I don't have to have a 3rd one). Also, I'm not sure I would mind too much if I had twins. It would be hell for the first few years, but I think in the end it would be the best option for me! I wonder, can you order twins? :haha:


----------



## tulip1975

CD 21 for me - 7 days until my blood test.

I started on the progesterone Tuesday, and it has given me tons of side effects (most of them only last a day or so) - bloating, sore breasts, lower back pain, extreme hunger. And the most pervasive - fatigue. I think I could sleep 16 hours a day if I allowed myself to.


----------



## tlm

Hi tulip! Are you taking progesterone orally or vaginally? I do it vaginally and I think the side effects are supposed to be lessened that way... I will be at day 19 next Tuesday (7dpiui) and will start progesterone!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Alicatt!! Hoping for a successful IUI for you!!
> 
> Got AF today, so am officially on CD 1 ... baseline u/s scheduled for Monday morning ... hoping for lots of follies like last time!!
> 
> You and I aren't too far apart from our IUI's. My ultrasound is scheduled for July 15th. I started taking the letrozole today. Is there a fast-forward button we can use??!!:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am wondering if I shouldn't try Femara as well if I need to do a 3rd IUI in September. I have heard great things about it, for example less side effects, no hyper-stimulation risk, and less chance of multiples. I only wonder if the cost is what is prohibiting people from using it? Generic clomid is about $30 a month, and if you have to pay for your drugs like I do, maybe Dr's just assume that you want the cheaper option? How much is generic Femara? If it is about the same price, then I will definitely be using that for my next IUI (I hope I don't have to have a 3rd one). Also, I'm not sure I would mind too much if I had twins. It would be hell for the first few years, but I think in the end it would be the best option for me! I wonder, can you order twins? :haha:Click to expand...

The femara was very cheap for me, I only paid $3.65 for my Rx (yep, it was that cheap!!). Insurance did cover it because right now, femara is classified as a breast cancer drug and not primarily used for fertility so it's a way of sneaking around the higher cost. And your right, femara has a lower risk of multiplies because it's only supposed to release one egg. For those having a harder time conceiving, clomid isn't always a bad idea for the larger number of eggs, but the downside is the thined uterus wall and the huge side effects.
I would love twins and even with femara, I stand a 25% chance of twins because they run in my family!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Femara for me was I think $10. Hey I'll take it! CD 8 here... doing shots now and still bleeding a bit.


----------



## WishesK

Tulip-6 days til beta now I guess- I hope it flies by! Are you going to be testing before? How much progesterone are you on? I took 100mg vaginally and didn't notice any s/e.

Iluvbabies- I am cd 8 too..when are they thinking your iui would be?

Gotta love getting up at 530am on a saturday to have a wand stuck up your hooha. Oh the things we do. And will do again tomorrow. And this u/s tech is Soo rough- I swear she doesn't have a vagina. My dh calls her the 'first high school boyfriend' tech. Jabby and abrupt- good fun ;)


----------



## tulip1975

tlm said:


> Hi tulip! Are you taking progesterone orally or vaginally? I do it vaginally and I think the side effects are supposed to be lessened that way... I will be at day 19 next Tuesday (7dpiui) and will start progesterone!! Good luck to you!!

I am taking it vaginally - I imagine the side effect would be much worse otherwise. I'm able to handle them without too much disruption - except the fatigue. That's a tough one.

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## tulip1975

WishesK said:


> Tulip-6 days til beta now I guess- I hope it flies by! Are you going to be testing before? How much progesterone are you on? I took 100mg vaginally and didn't notice any s/e.

I may test the same morning as my Beta before I go to the RE's office, just so I'm not too surprised if it's negative. I'm not sure I can test any earlier because of the Ovidrel shot (I think it was 250mg).

My progesterone is 200mg and I take it 2x per day. I'm can't tell if that's just my RE's usual protocol. I've told them repeatedly that I've been having short luteal phases - although they've never tested my post-ovulation progesterone levels - they may be adjusting for what I've described to them.


----------



## fisher640

Sorry I've been so MIA everyone. I started a new job and it's been craaaaazy around here

I had IUI #5 this morning, well afternoon, 4th with clomid. DH's count went way down to 11 this time :-( this is it before we need to go meet with the doctor again. But I've been less optimistic with each IUI so I don't know... Plus the nurse had such a hard time she had to go get the doctor. Three speculums and 3 catheters later they finally got it in. (but I had ZERO cramping when the doctor did it this time which has never happened before)


----------



## Aisak

Finally, a positive OPK! Going in tomorrow for IUI #1.


----------



## PinkyLee

Hi ladies! I just had my 4th IUI 5 days ago. This was our first cycle with Gonal F and Femara. We got 3 mature follies so we are keeping our fingers crossed. Has anyone experienced cramping with the Gonal F? I've had it on and off everyday since the IUI.


----------



## WishesK

Yay Good luck with your iui tomorrow asiak! 

Pinkylee- I had cramps after iui after using gonal f but I don't know if it was from the gonal f or progesterone. Three follicles...very exciting! 

Hi fisher, I am new here So...hello! Sorry it sounds like you had such an ordeal with all the speculums & catheters. I'm curious bc my husbands post wash count was low for our iui last month - is your dh taking/doing anything to increase his count? I see it has been higher since your iui #1?


----------



## TTCinTexas

Aisak said:


> Finally, a positive OPK! Going in tomorrow for IUI #1.

Good Luck!!! Mine is a week from Monday so keep us posted. I haven't been thru one yet. Let us know how it goes!! 

Keeping my fingers crossed!!! And plenty of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tlm

Pinkylee - I had #4 on Tuesday! We will be in this tww together! Are you doing progesterone? I did clomid and Ovidrel trigger and will start progesterone this tuesday! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## PinkyLee

Hi tlm! No I'm not taking progesterone. I took Femara days 3 to 7, gonal f days 4, 6, and 8 then triggered with Ovidrel. I'm going to try and hold out on testing until July 14. It's going to be hard I'm already going crazy lol. When will you be testing?


----------



## tlm

Pinky - Well, I go in for my beta on Tuesday the 17th... I am going to try to wait and not test before then. But let's be honest, it probably WON'T happen. ;) I figure if I can make it until the 14th that would be good. I tested early last time and knew my beta would be negative, kind of wanted to try something different this time. I know what you mean, I am already going a little nuts!


----------



## PinkyLee

tlm - The worst part for me this time is all the different symptoms I'm having from the gonal f. I have cramps, and lower back pain etc. I think these medications are designed to drive us crazy:wacko: Good luck, and lots of super sticky baby dust. 

WishesK - thank you! I couldn't believe it when I saw 3 follicles. I usually only have one. I wasn't expecting the injectables to work so good the first time. If I would have had any more the doc would have canceled my iui. Sticky baby dust!


----------



## tulip1975

Fisher - I had a similar experience with my nurse on my 1st IUI last week - she just couldn't get the speculum set correctly, because apparently my cervix was tilted or something. It took 4 tries, I think. The doctor who did the 2nd one 24 hours later had no problems. 

Good luck with the IUI and with your new job!

Aisak - your day is finally here! Good luck!


----------



## tulip1975

Pinky - 3 mature follicles sounds wonderful. Best of luck to you!


----------



## sweetc

Fingers crossed for everyone. We just did our 3rd IUI this morning (CD15) and first with clomid. We had three matures follies, and one medium one at our ultrasound on CD14. DH's total motile sperm count was 5.2 million, which is disappointing, but we'll hope that a miracle happens!


----------



## KBrain3377

We did our first IUI yesterday morning - I wasn't expecting it to be so quick and easy! The most time consuming part was waiting for the sample to be washed, the lab was running behind and it took almost two hours, but my DH did great with number through the roof, so I'm grateful for that. Now I'm startig the tww - and hoping you ladies can keep help me keep my sanity and maybe keep me from testing wayyyy to early, like I always do. I had three mature follicles after Femara and Manopur, so we'll see what happens. I was debating whether I want to test the trigger shot out, or just refrain all together. My nurse told me not to test for 16 days from yesterday - is she kidding? So not gonna happen...:haha:


----------



## WishesK

Wow everyone seems to be in the tww! Fingers crossed for all of you ladies. 
Sweetc- with three follies you don't need a miracle- that's awesome! My re was happy with our 5mil post wash count last cycle- so I think you've got a great chance :)
Kbrain- aaah the struggle of to test or not to test. I always start off strong in tww and slowly lose rationality and control lol. Last time I did well though and only tested before beta, just so I'd be prepared. Whatever you choose to do/ end up doing keep us updated!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CD 10 Follicle Scan Tuesday... I feel nothing so I'm betting I need more time.


----------



## tlm

Good luck Kbrain and sweet! We can wait together!!!

I go in Tuesday for p4 and then the following Tuesday for my beta. Fx that I can hold off on testing until as least Friday!!! I would like to not test at all until my beta, but I think that's going to be hard!


----------



## jen1019

KBrain3377 said:


> We did our first IUI yesterday morning - I wasn't expecting it to be so quick and easy! The most time consuming part was waiting for the sample to be washed, the lab was running behind and it took almost two hours, but my DH did great with number through the roof, so I'm grateful for that. Now I'm startig the tww - and hoping you ladies can keep help me keep my sanity and maybe keep me from testing wayyyy to early, like I always do. I had three mature follicles after Femara and Manopur, so we'll see what happens. I was debating whether I want to test the trigger shot out, or just refrain all together. My nurse told me not to test for 16 days from yesterday - is she kidding? So not gonna happen...:haha:

That is great that you had three mature follies! I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you. That definitely increases your chances! And seriously, she doesn't want you to test for 16 days? Does she not know how crazy some of us TTC ladies can be? Good luck on holding off on the testing! :haha:



sweetc said:


> Fingers crossed for everyone. We just did our 3rd IUI this morning (CD15) and first with clomid. We had three matures follies, and one medium one at our ultrasound on CD14. DH's total motile sperm count was 5.2 million, which is disappointing, but we'll hope that a miracle happens!

Good luck! Glad you had some good looking follies. Not quite sure on my DH's sperm count yet. He had an infection a couple months ago, so I have no idea what his count is like. I am definitely keeping my fingers crossed that it looks good. With three follicles I think you still have a good chance, though.



Aisak said:


> Finally, a positive OPK! Going in tomorrow for IUI #1.

Good luck!

I go back in to the RE in about an hour for another ultrasound. Hoping that I haven't ovulated yet (haven't had major cramping yet, and don't usually until CD16 and I'm on 15 so I think we're still good...). Hoping my follies have grown, and that we can trigger today for IUI tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly! I will update you ladies once I know.


----------



## Aisak

Fingers crossed for all you ladies! Lots of us in the tww :wacko:

The IUI went well...like KBrain said, the longest wait was for the sperm wash. My DH is in the military and works shift work at a base 3 hours away from "home" so he worked all night, got off work at 7am, drove to meet me at the clinic, made his "contribution" and then right after the IUI he had to jump in the truck and drive 3 hours back to the base to work another night shift! Poor dude.

It was interesting (and comforting) to find out his count though - he had a SA done through the military/small town hospital that came back saying he had below average motility and morphology. When the RE did a couple counts he said his SA was great and that the hospital didn't know what they were doing. At the IUI they showed us the SA of his sample - and apparently DH has super sperm - everything is much above average. Which is a relief. Now if my body would just cooperate...

i know several of you are taking clomid. This was my first round and i wasn't finding the side effects toooo bad (a few headaches and hot flashes while taking it, very thirsty, some mood swings). The days leading up to O/+OPK i could FEEL my ovaries - very tender every time i changed position. The evening of the IUI my abdomen felt progressively worse and worse - i couldn't even stand up straight i was in so much pain and so bloated. The pain was comparable with that of CD1 (which is pretty bad for me - they suspect some endo). i'm guessing it was because i was ovulating as i feel much better this morning. 

Any one else experience this?


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies,

WOW! So many IUIs in the past few days, that is awesome! Looks like we'll have lots of symptom chatting since there were so many IUIs performed in such a short time!

Well you can count me in too! I went down to have a US this morning, and I have one pretty follicle at 18mm on the left, and nothing on the right. I am un-medicated this month so 1 is just fine! She tested my blood and my E2 was in the 600s or maybe 700s I can't remember and my LH was 26, so she said I'm already starting to surge and that I should come back in tomorrow morning at 9 for the IUI. She gave me HCG to trigger tonight, but said that I didn't need to do it, it was up to me. What do you guys think? Should I trigger or not? Last month I used the HCG shot and ovulated 12 hours later. I'm worried that I might ovulate too soon again? She did say that I could bring the shot with me and she could do it at the time of the IUI. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Wow! Lots of IUI's for July already - GL to all!

I just went in for my first US for this cycle. I'll get my medication instruction later today. It will be a mix of Follistim and Microdose Lupron again.


----------



## WishesK

Guys- Need help. I have tonight to decide whether to cancel my IUI or convert to IVF.

I have overresponded to a very low Gonal F dose and currently have 5 follicles at 13-14mm and about 8 less than 13mm on CD 10 . Doc is upping my dose to 150 tonight, and we are meeting early tomorrow to decide whether to convert to IVF or cancel. She will not proceed with IUI. 

Things to consider

1) Money. If we convert this cycle I would save approximatley $2000 vs. doing an IVF in the future. This is big b/c we are out-of-pocket and not rich.

2)Egg number/quality. Doc says she always prefers going into a cycle knowing its a IVF because the meds are 'right' from the beginning which may lead to better number of mature, good quality eggs.

I want to convert, I think. But I don't want to be stupid and make decisions out of impatience or recklessness.

Any thoughts, advice & what would you do??


----------



## alicatt

WishesK said:


> Guys- Need help. I have tonight to decide whether to cancel my IUI or convert to IVF.
> 
> I have overresponded to a very low Gonal F dose and currently have 5 follicles at 13-14mm and about 8 less than 13mm on CD 10 . Doc is upping my dose to 150 tonight, and we are meeting early tomorrow to decide whether to convert to IVF or cancel. She will not proceed with IUI.
> 
> Things to consider
> 
> 1) Money. If we convert this cycle I would save approximatley $2000 vs. doing an IVF in the future. This is big b/c we are out-of-pocket and not rich.
> 
> 2)Egg number/quality. Doc says she always prefers going into a cycle knowing its a IVF because the meds are 'right' from the beginning which may lead to better number of mature, good quality eggs.
> 
> I want to convert, I think. But I don't want to be stupid and make decisions out of impatience or recklessness.
> 
> Any thoughts, advice & what would you do??

WishesK..

I'm a newbie at all of this stuff so I can't really help. Why does she want to cancel the IUI? Is it because you will likely have too many follicles? If that is the case then I could understand doing the IVF. Since you want lots of follicles to harvest the eggs. But then again, isn't CD 10 really early? I had 3-4 follicles in that size range on CD 10, and another 6-8 in the slightly lower size range but still over 7mm and I was un-medicated, and only 1 is mature now at CD 15. I would ask her what the pros/cons are and make an educated decision based upon her suggestions. Did she give you any advice?


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> WOW! So many IUIs in the past few days, that is awesome! Looks like we'll have lots of symptom chatting since there were so many IUIs performed in such a short time!
> 
> Well you can count me in too! I went down to have a US this morning, and I have one pretty follicle at 18mm on the left, and nothing on the right. I am un-medicated this month so 1 is just fine! She tested my blood and my E2 was in the 600s or maybe 700s I can't remember and my LH was 26, so she said I'm already starting to surge and that I should come back in tomorrow morning at 9 for the IUI. She gave me HCG to trigger tonight, but said that I didn't need to do it, it was up to me. What do you guys think? Should I trigger or not? Last month I used the HCG shot and ovulated 12 hours later. I'm worried that I might ovulate too soon again? She did say that I could bring the shot with me and she could do it at the time of the IUI. Decisions, decisions!

There have been a lot of IUI's already. I actually go for mine tomorrow, too! I have two healthy follicles, one in each ovary. Both of them between 20-21mm. So they gave mt he trigger shot in the office, and I go back at 11:45 tomorrow (after DH's drop off at 8:30). It's gonna be a busy day. I hope that all goes well for you, whatever you decide! :) Did you ovulate too soon last cycle?



greyhoundmom said:


> Wow! Lots of IUI's for July already - GL to all!
> 
> I just went in for my first US for this cycle. I'll get my medication instruction later today. It will be a mix of Follistim and Microdose Lupron again.

GL! I hope that it works for you.

As I mentioned to Allicat, everything looks good for the IUI tomorrow. We scheduled the appointment. I have two healthy follicles, and he said the uterine lining is exactly where it should be. I am feeling extremely hopeful. The hardest part will be not testing. She said that with the trigger shot it can give false positives, so if I haven't gotten AF in two weeks to call for a blood test.

It'll be nice to share tww with so many others.:hugs:


----------



## WishesK

Yes- she would cancel because too many follicles, right of multiples too high. 
She would cancel now because of how quickly they grew in 1 day, and this is a repeat of what happened in Cycle #1. I was in the exact situation, she kept going and had i think 15 follicles total when she cancelled. No dominant follicles emerged.

Because its medicated, it is unlikely (impossible) that 1,2 or 3 will emerge as dominant. They are all around same size and will grow almost uniformly til ovulation.

Ok-This is where I know what I probably *should* do. She said she would prefer to go into a cycle knowing its IVF from the start. So in a roundabout way she is saying she would prefer to cancel. 

I don't want to cancel. I don't want quintuplets. I don't want a bad IVF. i am really stuck.

Thank you alicatt. I will be making a pro/con list with dh tonight. I already called my mom and she's on the fence too. I want to go in the doc's office with an idea of what we have decided.


----------



## sweetc

WishesK said:


> Yes- she would cancel because too many follicles, right of multiples too high.
> She would cancel now because of how quickly they grew in 1 day, and this is a repeat of what happened in Cycle #1. I was in the exact situation, she kept going and had i think 15 follicles total when she cancelled. No dominant follicles emerged.
> 
> Because its medicated, it is unlikely (impossible) that 1,2 or 3 will emerge as dominant. They are all around same size and will grow almost uniformly til ovulation.
> 
> Ok-This is where I know what I probably *should* do. She said she would prefer to go into a cycle knowing its IVF from the start. So in a roundabout way she is saying she would prefer to cancel.
> 
> I don't want to cancel. I don't want quintuplets. I don't want a bad IVF. i am really stuck.
> 
> Thank you alicatt. I will be making a pro/con list with dh tonight. I already called my mom and she's on the fence too. I want to go in the doc's office with an idea of what we have decided.

That is totally a tough call. I think I would personally move forward with the IVF as to not "waste" anything -- because then at least the chance is something would happen. But a pro/con list sounds like the right way to go.


----------



## sweetc

Aisak said:


> Fingers crossed for all you ladies! Lots of us in the tww :wacko:
> 
> The IUI went well...like KBrain said, the longest wait was for the sperm wash. My DH is in the military and works shift work at a base 3 hours away from "home" so he worked all night, got off work at 7am, drove to meet me at the clinic, made his "contribution" and then right after the IUI he had to jump in the truck and drive 3 hours back to the base to work another night shift! Poor dude.
> 
> It was interesting (and comforting) to find out his count though - he had a SA done through the military/small town hospital that came back saying he had below average motility and morphology. When the RE did a couple counts he said his SA was great and that the hospital didn't know what they were doing. At the IUI they showed us the SA of his sample - and apparently DH has super sperm - everything is much above average. Which is a relief. Now if my body would just cooperate...
> 
> i know several of you are taking clomid. This was my first round and i wasn't finding the side effects toooo bad (a few headaches and hot flashes while taking it, very thirsty, some mood swings). The days leading up to O/+OPK i could FEEL my ovaries - very tender every time i changed position. The evening of the IUI my abdomen felt progressively worse and worse - i couldn't even stand up straight i was in so much pain and so bloated. The pain was comparable with that of CD1 (which is pretty bad for me - they suspect some endo). i'm guessing it was because i was ovulating as i feel much better this morning.
> 
> Any one else experience this?

I definitely had this. I did do an IVF before, and it was really comparable to that (I had only six follicles then). You basically can just feel how "heavy" the ovaries are. I felt SO much better once I ovulated.


----------



## greyhoundmom

WishesK said:


> Yes- she would cancel because too many follicles, right of multiples too high.
> She would cancel now because of how quickly they grew in 1 day, and this is a repeat of what happened in Cycle #1. I was in the exact situation, she kept going and had i think 15 follicles total when she cancelled. No dominant follicles emerged.
> 
> Because its medicated, it is unlikely (impossible) that 1,2 or 3 will emerge as dominant. They are all around same size and will grow almost uniformly til ovulation.
> 
> Ok-This is where I know what I probably *should* do. She said she would prefer to go into a cycle knowing its IVF from the start. So in a roundabout way she is saying she would prefer to cancel.
> 
> I don't want to cancel. I don't want quintuplets. I don't want a bad IVF. i am really stuck.
> 
> Thank you alicatt. I will be making a pro/con list with dh tonight. I already called my mom and she's on the fence too. I want to go in the doc's office with an idea of what we have decided.


You are in a tough spot. It seems like nothing IUI/IVF related goes 100% perfectly, a pros/cons list sounds helpful. Good luck with your decision - whatever you choose, just trust that it will be the right decision for YOU.


----------



## TTCisapain

WishesK said:


> Guys- Need help. I have tonight to decide whether to cancel my IUI or convert to IVF.
> 
> I have overresponded to a very low Gonal F dose and currently have 5 follicles at 13-14mm and about 8 less than 13mm on CD 10 . Doc is upping my dose to 150 tonight, and we are meeting early tomorrow to decide whether to convert to IVF or cancel. She will not proceed with IUI.
> 
> Things to consider
> 
> 1) Money. If we convert this cycle I would save approximatley $2000 vs. doing an IVF in the future. This is big b/c we are out-of-pocket and not rich.
> 
> 2)Egg number/quality. Doc says she always prefers going into a cycle knowing its a IVF because the meds are 'right' from the beginning which may lead to better number of mature, good quality eggs.
> 
> I want to convert, I think. But I don't want to be stupid and make decisions out of impatience or recklessness.
> 
> Any thoughts, advice & what would you do??

What CD do you usually O on? I am not sure why she she wont proceed w/ IUI but it depends on the CD. My doc wants follies over 18 before IUI so your follies are not too big? I normally O at CD 12 or 13 so they do my u/s on CD 11 or before if I get a +OPK. This seems a bit early, unless she is concerned that you have too many follies that she thinks will grow to 18+ before you O. My Dr wont do an IUI on anymore than 3 large follies, but prefers to do 2 just b/c of multiples. 

The only advice I can give you is to pray on it and think about what feels right in your heart. It is a lot of money, but you should feel comfortable with the decision. Hope everything works out, and I will be praying for you!!


----------



## TTCisapain

WishesK said:


> Yes- she would cancel because too many follicles, right of multiples too high.
> She would cancel now because of how quickly they grew in 1 day, and this is a repeat of what happened in Cycle #1. I was in the exact situation, she kept going and had i think 15 follicles total when she cancelled. No dominant follicles emerged.
> 
> Because its medicated, it is unlikely (impossible) that 1,2 or 3 will emerge as dominant. They are all around same size and will grow almost uniformly til ovulation.
> 
> Ok-This is where I know what I probably *should* do. She said she would prefer to go into a cycle knowing its IVF from the start. So in a roundabout way she is saying she would prefer to cancel.
> 
> I don't want to cancel. I don't want quintuplets. I don't want a bad IVF. i am really stuck.
> 
> Thank you alicatt. I will be making a pro/con list with dh tonight. I already called my mom and she's on the fence too. I want to go in the doc's office with an idea of what we have decided.

I should have read this first, before responding to your other one. If it were me, I would cancel and see if Dr can prescribe something other than Gonal F. Not an expert, but that is supposed to be the drug that does formulate more follies than Clomid or other drugs. I am sure there is a reason you are on it, but my Dr gave me information that multiples is 20% on Gonal F as opposed to 8% on Clomid and other pre-O drugs


----------



## TTCisapain

Had baseline U/S today. Gotta bit of a scare this morning, b/c I have residual follies on the Rt side (32 and 20 mm). Nurse told me she had to consult with the Dr b/c 30 is usually their cutoff before continuing on fertility medication this cycle. 

So, all day I had my mind made up that I would just have a natural cycle and being a little bummed out. My Dr doesnt do IUI on natural cycles b/c results have not been that successful so it would be cancelled before it has even begun. 

However, the Dr gave me the go ahead today since I have 16 mini follies ready to be developed and I dont have any abdominal pain. I am taking Clomid day 4-8 this time b/c he wants me to take as early as possible,also 81 mg of baby aspirin today. OPK testing and estragen suppositories start on CD9, and u/s on Monday CD11. So, we will see then if I have too many follies. She did say that the 35mm and 20mm are probably just empty at this point so they wont be counted on my 2nd U/S. 

Here goes round #2 ... cool thing is ... If we are on the same cycle as last month, my IUI will be on our 3 year anniversary!!


----------



## fisher640

I'm so glad to have so many TWW buddies this go round :hugs:

Regarded the IUI convert to IVF, I think id do it. Convert that is.


----------



## WishesK

TTCisapain- glad you got the green light to proceed! I've had residual follicles/cysts at the beginning of each cycle- scared me too but I'm happy you can start!

I hope I can joing you all in the tww~!!

Thanks everyone for your responses. We decided to convert to IVF this morning (!!) However, as seems to be par for the course with me, I got a call from the Nurse literally 1 hour after the appointment saying my bloodwork showed my LH was starting to rise, I needed to take a shot of Orgulatron (sp?) ASAP- so I did it in the bathroom at work. Classy. Tomorrow hopefully it will have worked, if not the nurse said IVF will be cancelled. If i wasn't so emotionally drained, I would laugh. Oh well what can you do!!

Thanks again to you all for your responses/help!! muchos appreciated :)


----------



## tlm

Hang in there WishesK! Fx that the shot works and you can proceed tomorrow!!


----------



## jen1019

Keeping my fingers crossed! I just had my IUI a bit ago. Everything went well. No infection in DH's SA this time- 12mil. So everything was looking good. I have a good feeling, and hoping this will be it. No to be patient for two weeks... :haha: Like that's gonna happen!

Hope everyone else is hanging in there!


----------



## alicatt

Hey ladies!

I just had IUI#2 (IUI #1 was last month and was not successful). This time I did it in Canada, and the experience was way more intimate, and exciting. The clinic I went to is in a smaller town so they do things in a little more relaxed fashion. They gave me the vial of my donor sperm to hold while it defrosted, I guess the warmth of my hands helped it along. As did my talking to them! HEHE. Telling them to swim long and hard! LOL :haha: Then she pulled out the microscope and put a small amount on there to make sure that they were active and motile. I got to take a peek too! How cool is that? They were like little silver tadpoles wiggling around. It was an awesome experience, and I am feeling really good about this month! :thumbup::happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## alicatt

As for the rest of you all! 

*jen1019* - looks like we can be 2WW buddies, since we both had our IUIs on the same day. That is way cool :)

*WishesK* - I think you made the right decision to try the IVF, and hopefully before too long the implantation will occur! I guess if you were starting to surge, then they probably wanted to stop the surge, so that they had time to harvest them? FX'd and GL and :dust:

*fisher640* - when was your IUI? How many DPO are you? So happy to have others that are in the same boat and doing the 2WW! :)

Any to everyone else.. :hi: HI! I hope you are all doing well and you are progressing along really well in the cycle!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

WishesK - FX'd for you!!! 

Jen1019 - GL! As Tom Petty says - the waiting is the hardest part :)

Alicatt - Yay! Glad you were able to get it done in Canada and it sounds like a good experience overall. 

I just started my follistim shots this morning - woo hoo (sarcasm...)
I'm doing 225 of follistim am and pm and 20 units of microdose lupron am and pm. Hopefully 3rd time's a charm for me!

I only read the last page so I don't know what everyone else is up to - hope you are all doing well.


----------



## sweetc

WishesK - best of luck on your IVF conversion!

And FX for everyone else on the thread...I'm in for a long two weeks as it is only 3dpo and I'm already going nuts!


----------



## KBrain3377

sweetc said:


> Fingers crossed for everyone. We just did our 3rd IUI this morning (CD15) and first with clomid. We had three matures follies, and one medium one at our ultrasound on CD14. DH's total motile sperm count was 5.2 million, which is disappointing, but we'll hope that a miracle happens!

 Sweetc - good luck with your IUI this cycle, maybe 3rd time will be a charm? I really enjoyed reading your blog that you have linked on here - this ttc business is so frustrating and I would not wish it on anybody, but it's nice to know there are other people out there in the same boat who are willing to share their experiences. Thanks for that!


----------



## tulip1975

Wow - we are getting busy on this thread....IUIs happening daily. FX'd for all of you ladies!

Not much new is going on with me. 3 days left before I test. Most of my progesterone side effects have waned, except the fatigue and terrible skin.


----------



## tulip1975

Alicatt - your story is amazing. What a fantastic experience! 

WishesK - good luck with your IVF!


----------



## Aisak

Sweetc, really enjoying your blog :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

2 10's and a 12 today along with dozens of small ones of course. Bumping up my dose to 2 1/2 amps with another scan Friday! Hoping for a Monday IUI. :)


----------



## TTCinTexas

Nothing major to report here...I've been sitting on the sidelines I guess. 
I finish my last two femara pills tonight and my ultrasound is on Sunday. Normally, I can tell when my ovaries are doing their thing, and I thought I should feel something with this femara, but I haven't felt anything different. Maybe things are happening and I'm just not supposed to feel them. I guess I'll find out on Sunday.

Just looking forward to my IUI so I can have that wonderful :bfp:


----------



## KBrain3377

Good luck! I was going to respond that I would have converted to an IVF too. Sending good vibes your way for tomorrow, let us know how it turns out. FX!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## KBrain3377

So I'm not sure if I'm DPO 3 or 4 - I had the IUI on Saturday, but my opt had been positive for a few days due to the trigger shot (grrr, so annoying that it reacts to that, and has been showing a steady positive for the last 4 days!). So I'm not all that sure as to my exact ovulation date, since I stopped temping due to my obsessive personality:wacko: But I'll say it's DPO 3. Do any of the other ladies here in the tww want to start in on any symptom spotting? So far I've only had slight cramping, mostly on the left side, and not much else. Not very exciting, but I'm just trying to pass the time. Join me if you're in ttw too!


----------



## fisher640

Ali I'll be 4dpiui in the AM.
I'm pretty sure I O'd the day before. They swear to come in the day after the positive but I seem to O every day I get a positive. :-/


----------



## KBrain3377

tulip1975 said:


> Wow - we are getting busy on this thread....IUIs happening daily. FX'd for all of you ladies!
> 
> Not much new is going on with me. 3 days left before I test. Most of my progesterone side effects have waned, except the fatigue and terrible skin.

Tulip I can't believe how patient you're being, I wish I had that kind of will power! I'm also on progesterone, using the Crinone gel and not really sure if it gives me any side effects or if its in my head. Good luck to you!


----------



## LaurenM.

KBrain3377 said:


> So I'm not sure if I'm DPO 3 or 4 - I had the IUI on Saturday, but my opt had been positive for a few days due to the trigger shot (grrr, so annoying that it reacts to that, and has been showing a steady positive for the last 4 days!). So I'm not all that sure as to my exact ovulation date, since I stopped temping due to my obsessive personality:wacko: But I'll say it's DPO 3. Do any of the other ladies here in the tww want to start in on any symptom spotting? So far I've only had slight cramping, mostly on the left side, and not much else. Not very exciting, but I'm just trying to pass the time. Join me if you're in ttw too!

I, too, had positive OPKs for 4 days with my trigger shot. I tested my trigger out, first negative hcg test two days ago at 7/9 - 6dp trigger. Had my IUI 7/5 so that makes me 6 dpiui. I have had severe bloating. Which is kind of unusual for me. I've had this at an increasing rate since 1dpiui. Weird vivid dreams. Last night I was nauseous and this morning I have heart burn. Will start testing daily on Sunday ( who am I kidding, probably Saturday) at 9-10 dpiui.


----------



## sweetc

Thanks for the nice notes on the blog! It is pretty therapeutic to write.

I have a weird 2ww symptom (??) - itchy feet! When I did IVF, we thought I was allergic to the oil in the progesterone shot since I got these horribly itchy feet when taking it. However, I noticed that on natural cycles after that, I'd get mildly itchy feet only at night about 7dpo that trailed off until my period started - so I think may be allergic to my own progesterone. However, this time, I'm 3/4 dpo and my feet are driving me crazy even during the day. Probably not a pregnancy symptom, but maybe it means more than one egg (and therefore more progesterone)?

Weird, I know :shrug:

Other than that, I feel twinges here and there, but really nothing of substance.


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweettc - that is a new one, made me laugh! But you never know, could be a symptom.


----------



## KBrain3377

LaurenM. said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm not sure if I'm DPO 3 or 4 - I had the IUI on Saturday, but my opt had been positive for a few days due to the trigger shot (grrr, so annoying that it reacts to that, and has been showing a steady positive for the last 4 days!). So I'm not all that sure as to my exact ovulation date, since I stopped temping due to my obsessive personality:wacko: But I'll say it's DPO 3. Do any of the other ladies here in the tww want to start in on any symptom spotting? So far I've only had slight cramping, mostly on the left side, and not much else. Not very exciting, but I'm just trying to pass the time. Join me if you're in ttw too!
> 
> I, too, had positive OPKs for 4 days with my trigger shot. I tested my trigger out, first negative hcg test two days ago at 7/9 - 6dp trigger. Had my IUI 7/5 so that makes me 6 dpiui. I have had severe bloating. Which is kind of unusual for me. I've had this at an increasing rate since 1dpiui. Weird vivid dreams. Last night I was nauseous and this morning I have heart burn. Will start testing daily on Sunday ( who am I kidding, probably Saturday) at 9-10 dpiui.Click to expand...

My IUI was two days after yours (7/7), and I'm hoping to wait to start testing till next Wednesday. It seems like a good mid-point of the week, since there is NO way I can wait til l Monday the 23rd, as my nurse instructed. Seriously, who could? I'm also testing out the trigger, although for a few days I swore I would just refrain from all pos-ing. (But it's like crack, or what I imagine crack to be like...) Last night's test showed a very faint line, but the trigger is still there, so I'll give it a couple of days. I'm excited for your, can't wait to hear your good news!


----------



## sweetc

fisher640 said:


> Ali I'll be 4dpiui in the AM.
> I'm pretty sure I O'd the day before. They swear to come in the day after the positive but I seem to O every day I get a positive. :-/

Fisher - I am exactly the same way. I got my +OPK on Saturday morning, so IUI was scheduled Sunday morning. I know I O'd Saturday night with IUI about 14 hours later. I try to tell myself that the egg will live longer (maybe especially Clomid eggs=better ovulation??) than washed sperm. So the morning after may still be the best? If it keeps failing, I think I'll push on this more with my RE and try to at least get later in the day of the +OPK for the IUI.


----------



## alicatt

sweetc said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Ali I'll be 4dpiui in the AM.
> I'm pretty sure I O'd the day before. They swear to come in the day after the positive but I seem to O every day I get a positive. :-/
> 
> Fisher - I am exactly the same way. I got my +OPK on Saturday morning, so IUI was scheduled Sunday morning. I know I O'd Saturday night with IUI about 14 hours later. I try to tell myself that the egg will live longer (maybe especially Clomid eggs=better ovulation??) than washed sperm. So the morning after may still be the best? If it keeps failing, I think I'll push on this more with my RE and try to at least get later in the day of the +OPK for the IUI.Click to expand...

OH My! Yes, don't you just hate the timing issues? I started surging on Monday afternoon, and so we did the IUI yesterday and I woke up this morning and I'm still surging! AHHHH. So I called down to the clinic and she assuaged my fears. She said that I probably did ovulate last night, or while I was sleeping, and the LH just takes a while to simmer down after the ovulation. With that said, timing of these things is critical! So I know how you both feel.

Do either of you do ultrasounds up until the day you ovulate? That would be another way to determine when you are going to surge. For my first IUI my FS brought me in on days 12 and 15 to see how my follicles were looking. He then triggered me with an HCG shot on the CD 15 after seeing my nice follicles. I then ovulated 12 hours later (which was around 11pm) and had the IUI the following morning. I ended up ovulating too quickly I think, and that is why my IUI failed last month, or at least was one of the reasons. However; my point is that you might want your FS to use a combincation of ultrasound, blood tests and trigger shots to get your timing right. I'm in Canada and they use a combination of ultrasound and blood tests to determine when you are going to ovulate. They are lucky enough to have a blood test machine right in their office. So you give a sample of your blood, run down to the ultrasound gals, have that done and almost by the time you return she has the blood test results! 

Her reason for saying that I had to have ovulated last night was due to the following: My E2 had fallen from what it was the day prior (a sign that you are about to ovulate), my LH had almost doubled (again a sure sign that you are about to ovulate) and the third sign was that my P4 was on the rise (once you ovulate your progesterone starts to rise).

There really is an art or science to determining when someone O's, and yes we all need to get our Dr's to make sure that they are doing all they can to get it right! GL and FX'd to you guys. :dust:


----------



## tulip1975

KBrain3377 said:


> Tulip I can't believe how patient you're being, I wish I had that kind of will power! I'm also on progesterone, using the Crinone gel and not really sure if it gives me any side effects or if its in my head. Good luck to you!

Thanks!

I don't feel patient at all. My job is super-boring, so each day just crawls by. I'm getting really antsy to test.


----------



## KBrain3377

tulip1975 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> Tulip I can't believe how patient you're being, I wish I had that kind of will power! I'm also on progesterone, using the Crinone gel and not really sure if it gives me any side effects or if its in my head. Good luck to you!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I don't feel patient at all. My job is super-boring, so each day just crawls by. I'm getting really antsy to test.Click to expand...

So according to this, you're testing tomorrow - it's almost here! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## tlm

Who is testing???

I had my p4 on Tuesday and it was 5.9. I was unhappy and concerned, that's the lowest it's ever been. But my doctor said it needs to be above 4.6 to implant, so... I am also taking 200mg of Prometrium so I am covered! I have my beta next Tuesday! I plan on not testing beforehand! Hope I can hold out!!


----------



## alicatt

tlm said:


> Who is testing???
> 
> I had my p4 on Tuesday and it was 5.9. I was unhappy and concerned, that's the lowest it's ever been. But my doctor said it needs to be above 4.6 to implant, so... I am also taking 200mg of Prometrium so I am covered! I have my beta next Tuesday! I plan on not testing beforehand! Hope I can hold out!!

Well let's hope that you are implanting :thumbup: I'm about a week behind you. I am going to go have my p4 done next Wednesday, and beta the following Tues/Wed. :dust:


----------



## Aisak

Fingers crossed for all you ladies testing :)

i am ready to break up with Fertility Friend! (Oh, who am i kidding...i'll keep obsessing over it). It says i ovulated the day after IUI, but i really think i ovulated the day of, as i was in so much pain that night - the next day i felt much better. My temps are all screwy, i'm guessing because of the clomid and because it's been crazy hot here. Pfffft. i dunno. i think if i was in major pain (ovaries) on CD14 and then it subsided by CD15, i must of ovulated on CD14 (the day of IUI).

Help me obsess! Hahahah.


----------



## alicatt

Aisak said:


> Fingers crossed for all you ladies testing :)
> 
> i am ready to break up with Fertility Friend! (Oh, who am i kidding...i'll keep obsessing over it). It says i ovulated the day after IUI, but i really think i ovulated the day of, as i was in so much pain that night - the next day i felt much better. My temps are all screwy, i'm guessing because of the clomid and because it's been crazy hot here. Pfffft. i dunno. i think if i was in major pain (ovaries) on CD14 and then it subsided by CD15, i must of ovulated on CD14 (the day of IUI).
> 
> Help me obsess! Hahahah.

Do you have a link to your chart? I bet mine will say the same thing, that I ovulated one day later than my IUI too. Course it has to wait for 3 days of high temps before it tells me that I've ovulated. I do think though that ovulating the day after your IUI is fine. That means the :spermy: are all up in the right position to get the egg when it is released. Remember sperm live 48-72 hours and the egg only lives for 24, so that might be a good thing!


----------



## tlm

Aisak, did you trigger before iui? I would say that There is a good chance you ovulated late on cd14. Either way though you should be fine. My RE said that sperm live for 36 (for iui) hours so you could have caught that eggie!!! So exciting! Will you have p4 next week!?


----------



## Aisak

*alicatt* - i have a link to my chart at the bottom of my signature - it seems to be working. In all my conversations with Dr. Google i kept finding people that said (fresh) washed sperm only live 6 hours. Or 12 hours. Or 24 hours. Some REs apparently say it lives the same amount of time as "regular" sperm. UGH! Honestly, if my search history was ever exposed, people would think i was a lunatic. Which is only sort of true. :wacko: 

*tlm* - i didn't trigger - just clomid and OPKs. i'm comforted to hear that your RE says they live for 36 hours - i never even though to ask mine. i didn't even realize that washed sperm lived for less time until i stumbled across it on the internets. However i had progressively more painful ovaries leading up to the IUI, with a positive OPK on CD13. IUI on CD14 at noon (with quite tender ovaries). By late afternoon i was in so much pain and so bloated (like, 6 months pregnant bloated) i couldn't stand up straight. i ended up going to bed early (still in pain) - and work up with only *some *tenderness. 

i'm pretty sure that i ovulated that night, too. Which should be fine, as far as timing goes. DH had to leave the clinic as i was laying down waiting for the timer to finish after the IUI - he had to go back to work out of town and hasn't been home since. i think i'd feel better if we were also able to do some backup bd that night - but then again, considering i could barely walk that may not have happened!


----------



## alicatt

Aisak said:


> *alicatt* - i have a link to my chart at the bottom of my signature - it seems to be working. In all my conversations with Dr. Google i kept finding people that said (fresh) washed sperm only live 6 hours. Or 12 hours. Or 24 hours. Some REs apparently say it lives the same amount of time as "regular" sperm. UGH! Honestly, if my search history was ever exposed, people would think i was a lunatic. Which is only sort of true. :wacko:
> 
> *tlm* - i didn't trigger - just clomid and OPKs. i'm comforted to hear that your RE says they live for 36 hours - i never even though to ask mine. i didn't even realize that washed sperm lived for less time until i stumbled across it on the internets. However i had progressively more painful ovaries leading up to the IUI, with a positive OPK on CD13. IUI on CD14 at noon (with quite tender ovaries). By late afternoon i was in so much pain and so bloated (like, 6 months pregnant bloated) i couldn't stand up straight. i ended up going to bed early (still in pain) - and work up with only *some *tenderness.
> 
> i'm pretty sure that i ovulated that night, too. Which should be fine, as far as timing goes. DH had to leave the clinic as i was laying down waiting for the timer to finish after the IUI - he had to go back to work out of town and hasn't been home since. i think i'd feel better if we were also able to do some backup bd that night - but then again, considering i could barely walk that may not have happened!

HEHE.. I looked there, and didn't see your O chart. Apparently I am blind :wacko: Are you sure about the length of time that sperm live? My RE said 48 hours for frozen sperm and 72 for fresh! I was also reading an article the other day that mentioned that sperm actually live longer once they are out of the seminal fluid. So maybe they live longer? I guess I will find out.. because I didn't ovulate until about 36 hours after my IUI.


----------



## tlm

Interesting Alicatt! I have not heard that about fresh aperm! Everythingi have read on line is that after the sperm has been washed its life is much shorter, I have even seen less than 24 hours. I was worried about the timing my re has. I trigger and then 24 hours later do iui. But I asked this cycle and he told me that the trigger should work between 24 & 36 hours and then the sperm will live up to 36 hours so we were covered!

I guess this is just another example of everyone having a different opinion! So annoying, as far as the sperm goes I would think there would be a definite answer. Now the trigger I understand depending in how your body reacts and also too if you have already geared up to o before the shot I think you will o sooner than if your boys hasn't started the process! 

Ugh...


----------



## sweetc

Trying to analyze the timing is one of the worst parts of this whole process! Like allicat said earlier, it really is an art and a science. I hope that the window is wide enough that it all works for us!

I'm only 5dpo today, but I had some creamy, but VERY stretchy, CM. I haven't had anything like that before. It wasn't clear like EWCM, but rather a white creamy color. Has anyone had that before?


----------



## WishesK

Hi all you ladies in the tww!! I have my fingers crossed for each of you . Alicatt are you back home now? 
So I am currently an egg farm and will be triggering tonight for egg retrieval on saturday. There is sooo much extra crap that comes along with ivf!! My mind is about to explode! 

I'll be checking on all of you ladies to see your bfps come rolling in- ciao for now!


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> Aisak said:
> 
> 
> *alicatt* - i have a link to my chart at the bottom of my signature - it seems to be working. In all my conversations with Dr. Google i kept finding people that said (fresh) washed sperm only live 6 hours. Or 12 hours. Or 24 hours. Some REs apparently say it lives the same amount of time as "regular" sperm. UGH! Honestly, if my search history was ever exposed, people would think i was a lunatic. Which is only sort of true. :wacko:
> 
> *tlm* - i didn't trigger - just clomid and OPKs. i'm comforted to hear that your RE says they live for 36 hours - i never even though to ask mine. i didn't even realize that washed sperm lived for less time until i stumbled across it on the internets. However i had progressively more painful ovaries leading up to the IUI, with a positive OPK on CD13. IUI on CD14 at noon (with quite tender ovaries). By late afternoon i was in so much pain and so bloated (like, 6 months pregnant bloated) i couldn't stand up straight. i ended up going to bed early (still in pain) - and work up with only *some *tenderness.
> 
> i'm pretty sure that i ovulated that night, too. Which should be fine, as far as timing goes. DH had to leave the clinic as i was laying down waiting for the timer to finish after the IUI - he had to go back to work out of town and hasn't been home since. i think i'd feel better if we were also able to do some backup bd that night - but then again, considering i could barely walk that may not have happened!
> 
> HEHE.. I looked there, and didn't see your O chart. Apparently I am blind :wacko: Are you sure about the length of time that sperm live? My RE said 48 hours for frozen sperm and 72 for fresh! I was also reading an article the other day that mentioned that sperm actually live longer once they are out of the seminal fluid. So maybe they live longer? I guess I will find out.. because I didn't ovulate until about 36 hours after my IUI.Click to expand...

I wasn't aware that washed sperm would last any less time than regular sperm. I never even thought to ask my RE, and he never mentioned it. Maybe a good question to ask. We triggered, so I am hoping that my timing was okay, God willing... this waiting is going to drive me absolutely batty, though 



sweetc said:


> Trying to analyze the timing is one of the worst parts of this whole process! Like allicat said earlier, it really is an art and a science. I hope that the window is wide enough that it all works for us!
> 
> I'm only 5dpo today, but I had some creamy, but VERY stretchy, CM. I haven't had anything like that before. It wasn't clear like EWCM, but rather a white creamy color. Has anyone had that before?

Sweet, I haven't experienced this before. I agree though that trying to figure out the timing is one of the worst parts. I think it is second to living in two week blocks!



tlm said:


> Who is testing???
> 
> I had my p4 on Tuesday and it was 5.9. I was unhappy and concerned, that's the lowest it's ever been. But my doctor said it needs to be above 4.6 to implant, so... I am also taking 200mg of Prometrium so I am covered! I have my beta next Tuesday! I plan on not testing beforehand! Hope I can hold out!!

What is a P4? This is my first cycle doing IUI, so I'm not used to some of the terms. Does this have to do with the uterine lining?

After my IUI I had some spotting and cramping. Today is 2DPIUI and I just have very minor cramping on both sides. Anyone else normally experience this with their IUI?


----------



## tlm

Jen, p4 is progesterone test at 7dpiui/dpo. Some docs do it and some don't see the validity in it. And the more I see I have to wonder whats the point of it. It really is just a tool to confirm ovulation and that's it! :)


----------



## tulip1975

KBrain3377 said:


> tulip1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> Tulip I can't believe how patient you're being, I wish I had that kind of will power! I'm also on progesterone, using the Crinone gel and not really sure if it gives me any side effects or if its in my head. Good luck to you!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I don't feel patient at all. My job is super-boring, so each day just crawls by. I'm getting really antsy to test.Click to expand...
> 
> So according to this, you're testing tomorrow - it's almost here! Are you having any symptoms?Click to expand...

Bloating and weepiness. And I've had mild headaches the past few days. I normally do not have headaches.

I really don't know what to think. The only time I have been pregnant, I was fairly certain by this time in my cycle. Maybe the progesterone supplements are throwing me off.


----------



## tulip1975

tlm said:


> Who is testing???
> 
> I had my p4 on Tuesday and it was 5.9. I was unhappy and concerned, that's the lowest it's ever been. But my doctor said it needs to be above 4.6 to implant, so... I am also taking 200mg of Prometrium so I am covered! I have my beta next Tuesday! I plan on not testing beforehand! Hope I can hold out!!

You should definitely be in good shape taking the prometrium. 

I kind of wish that my doctor would have tested my levels at 7dpo months ago because I'm pretty sure I've a problem with low progesterone after ovulation for some time.


----------



## tlm

Tulip, I have heard that the progesterone supps can enhance pregnancy symptoms... :D


----------



## tulip1975

I like your optimism, tlm. :)

Only 12 more hours to go!


----------



## tlm

Yay!! Can't wait to wake up and see your BFP post!! Remind me again, what day of your cycle you are on??


----------



## tulip1975

Cd 27


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Scan in the morning! So freakin' sore it's not even funny.... and dizzy....and bloated.... Nervous as heck!!!!


----------



## tlm

ILuv, good luck!

Sounds like its going to be a weekend full of interesting stuff and announcements girls!! Can't wait!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I feel sick... I'm thinking them upping my dose to 2 1/2 vials of Bravelle for 3 days was a huge mistake. Miserable.... :(


----------



## tulip1975

BFN on a CBE digital this morning. I'll go in and take a blood test some time today.


----------



## tlm

:( Tulip! I am sorry!


----------



## jen1019

tulip1975 said:


> BFN on a CBE digital this morning. I'll go in and take a blood test some time today.

Tulip, sorry about the BFN this morning. Hopefully you have better luck with the blood test :hugs:



ILuvBabies200 said:


> I feel sick... I'm thinking them upping my dose to 2 1/2 vials of Bravelle for 3 days was a huge mistake. Miserable.... :(

Sorry that you are feeling so miserable. What was your dosage before?


----------



## sweetc

tulip1975 said:


> BFN on a CBE digital this morning. I'll go in and take a blood test some time today.

FX for the blood test! I'm still holding out hope for you!



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Scan in the morning! So freakin' sore it's not even funny.... and dizzy....and bloated.... Nervous as heck!!!!

Good luck at the scan! Ideally this means you responded well!


----------



## alicatt

WishesK said:


> Hi all you ladies in the tww!! I have my fingers crossed for each of you . Alicatt are you back home now?
> So I am currently an egg farm and will be triggering tonight for egg retrieval on saturday. There is sooo much extra crap that comes along with ivf!! My mind is about to explode!
> 
> I'll be checking on all of you ladies to see your bfps come rolling in- ciao for now!

Nope! I'm still in Canada, I'll be here until August 10th. I was actually just counting the days and I might be able to squeeze in another round up here! If my cycle continues to be what it is, I would 'O' a few days before I head back to Florida. I guess we'll see whether this month works or not!

GL with your retrieval on Saturday!!!


----------



## fisher640

I just called the clinic, because they want you to schedule your follow up appointment after several failed cycles with the doctor during the last TWW to avoid missing cycles, I'm not able to get in til the end of August :sad1: I guess that's okay because we wouldn't switch to IVF til next summer anyway probably :-/ but still. It seems far away....


----------



## adroplet

well, here I am! I was still lost on the June thread wondering why everyone was MIA. 
LMAO! I really needed this laugh. :haha:

i'm off to the md for cd7 ultrasound.


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> well, here I am! I was still lost on the June thread wondering why everyone was MIA.
> LMAO! I really needed this laugh. :haha:
> 
> i'm off to the md for cd7 ultrasound.

HEHE.. glad you made the switch to July :) GL at your ultrasound!


----------



## TTCisapain

Haven't posted in a while ... it has been crazy here too!!! 

Had my baseline u/s on 7/9 and had a little scare. I had residual follies left over from last month measuring 20mm and 32mm on rt side. Dr said okay to proceed "whew" and they would just keep an eye on it. I have 16 little follicles ready to be developed, so am finishing up Clomid today ... OPK test starts tomorrow w/ estragen suppositories for lining. Next U/S is Monday morning if no +OPK before then (but I dont think that will happen). Monday will be CD11 and normally O between CD12 - 14 (last month most likely CD13). 

If all is good on Monday, will trigger that night and BD and then have IUI on Wed 7/18 (my anniversary of all days) so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## dbluett

Hi Ladis,
I just finished my first cycle of gonal f and had my last scan yesterday. had two follicels (19.6mm and 16.8mm). The dr said that the 16.8mm may hit 18 by the time I do the IUI. I took my trigger shot yesterday and am having my first IUI tomorrow. I amd very excited and nervous.

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

tulip1975 said:


> BFN on a CBE digital this morning. I'll go in and take a blood test some time today.

Tulip I'm so sorry to hear that. Did the blood test confirm this as well? As hard as it is to hear, I wish you all the more luck in your next cycle. :cry:


----------



## tulip1975

Thanks so much for all of the well wishes!

My blood test came back negative as well. So we're on to the next cycle.

What is frustrating me was that the nurse insisted that I schedule a consult with the doctor before we move on to the next cycle. He's only available two days a week (tues and fri) and my DH is out of town on Tuesday. 

So of course I'm worried that AF will start too soon after I stop taking the progesterone and that next Friday might miss the window of a starting a Day 3 or Day 5 round of Clomid. She offered to put me on a birth control pill to delay the start of my cycle, but I am so sick of putting hormones into my body. This seems so unnecessary. 

So I might just do a natural cycle next time and use one of my progesterone refills during the second half of my cycle as a DIY measure. 

I don't know yet.


----------



## tulip1975

fisher640 said:


> I just called the clinic, because they want you to schedule your follow up appointment after several failed cycles with the doctor during the last TWW to avoid missing cycles, I'm not able to get in til the end of August :sad1: I guess that's okay because we wouldn't switch to IVF til next summer anyway probably :-/ but still. It seems far away....

I'm sorry - that is so frustrating! Why do doctors book themselves to have such little flexibility? You shouldn't have to wait 6 weeks for an appointment!


----------



## flangel813

After seeing a faint line last night, called for a bloodtest today and it's official!

:BFP:

Betas are at 128.4 and test again on Tuesday.

It still hasn't sunk in even after 2.5 years of trying that it finally happened. I didn't want to put too much hope in the IUI esp since it was our first.


----------



## tulip1975

adroplet - I hope your day 7 scan went well!

TTCisapain - sounds like everything is right on schedule. Good luck Monday!

dbluett - your pre-IUI scan sounds great. Good luck with your IUI tomorrow!


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> Haven't posted in a while ... it has been crazy here too!!!
> 
> Had my baseline u/s on 7/9 and had a little scare. I had residual follies left over from last month measuring 20mm and 32mm on rt side. Dr said okay to proceed "whew" and they would just keep an eye on it. I have 16 little follicles ready to be developed, so am finishing up Clomid today ... OPK test starts tomorrow w/ estragen suppositories for lining. Next U/S is Monday morning if no +OPK before then (but I dont think that will happen). Monday will be CD11 and normally O between CD12 - 14 (last month most likely CD13).
> 
> If all is good on Monday, will trigger that night and BD and then have IUI on Wed 7/18 (my anniversary of all days) so fingers crossed!!!

Wow, you and I are are a day apart! My ultrasound is Sunday and if all goes well the IUI is on Tuesday.


----------



## adroplet

:happydance: Flangel CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance:


and my ultrasound went great, i have 8 follies and starting Menopur tomorrow. I have not had my endo pain this month since we added Dexamethasone to the regimen. so excited.


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> :happydance: Flangel CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> and my ultrasound went great, i have 8 follies and starting Menopur tomorrow. I have not had my endo pain this month since we added Dexamethasone to the regimen. so excited.

:happydance::wohoo: CONGRATS FLANGEL!!!!


----------



## Hmcf6510

I had my second iui yesterday with my trigger HCG shot on Wednesday. So im on my two week wait (july 26!!) I've had a lot of cramping & alittle spotting this time. When I had my first iui I was just alittle sore but nothing to crazy. I was also on 1000 mg of metaformin (which I'm not longer on). Is the cramping and spotting a good thing?? Any advice?


----------



## alicatt

Hmcf6510 said:


> I had my second iui yesterday with my trigger HCG shot on Wednesday. So im on my two week wait (july 26!!) I've had a lot of cramping & alittle spotting this time. When I had my first iui I was just alittle sore but nothing to crazy. I was also on 1000 mg of metaformin (which I'm not longer on). Is the cramping and spotting a good thing?? Any advice?

It is not abnormal to have a little cramping or spotting. Sometimes your cervix gets a little unhappy being disturbed. I had both the first month, but this month I didn't have either. Might have been that I was more relaxed the second time? I wouldn't worry about it as long as it doesn't linger too long.


----------



## jen1019

flangel813 said:


> After seeing a faint line last night, called for a bloodtest today and it's official!
> 
> :BFP:
> 
> Betas are at 128.4 and test again on Tuesday.
> 
> It still hasn't sunk in even after 2.5 years of trying that it finally happened. I didn't want to put too much hope in the IUI esp since it was our first.


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for your flangel. You so deserve this after 2.5 years.


----------



## KBrain3377

flangel813 said:


> After seeing a faint line last night, called for a bloodtest today and it's official!
> 
> :BFP:
> 
> Betas are at 128.4 and test again on Tuesday.
> 
> It still hasn't sunk in even after 2.5 years of trying that it finally happened. I didn't want to put too much hope in the IUI esp since it was our first.

AMAZING!!!!! Congrats! When do you go in for the next beta?


----------



## Hopefulmomma1

Hi. I am new to this forum. I am hoping to find some other women having IUI
this month. I am 40 and have been on 225 of Gonal F for 9 days.
I had 5 great and possibly 5 more runner up follicles. My IUI is
today! I am so nervous. My husband and I have been off and on
trying for 4 1/2 years. We mc our first year together. I have a
8 year old from previous marriage.


----------



## flangel813

I go in on Tuesday for the next one. I am happy though my first number looks good, they were looking for it to be above 100.


----------



## dbluett

Congrats flangel!!
I just got back from having my 1st IUI. Now the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## alicatt

Hopefulmomma1 said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum. I am hoping to find some other women having IUI
> this month. I am 40 and have been on 225 of Gonal F for 9 days.
> I had 5 great and possibly 5 more runner up follicles. My IUI is
> today! I am so nervous. My husband and I have been off and on
> trying for 4 1/2 years. We mc our first year together. I have a
> 8 year old from previous marriage.

Good luck!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Hopefulmomma1 said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum. I am hoping to find some other women having IUI
> this month. I am 40 and have been on 225 of Gonal F for 9 days.
> I had 5 great and possibly 5 more runner up follicles. My IUI is
> today! I am so nervous. My husband and I have been off and on
> trying for 4 1/2 years. We mc our first year together. I have a
> 8 year old from previous marriage.


Good Luck!!! My IUI is either Monday or Tuesday so I understand your nervousness.


----------



## tulip1975

Flangel - I totally missed your post last night. 

Congratulations! What a wonderful, wonderful moment after such a long time waiting! Best wishes to you!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Congrats Flangel!!!! So Happy for you!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sweetc

Congratulations Flangel! That is so wonderful!


----------



## LaurenM.

1st IUI at 10dpiui is BFN. :(


----------



## TTCinTexas

Just had my ultrasound a couple of hours ago and we are a go for our double IUI's!! First one is in the morning and second is on Tuesday. I really hope this works since we don't have the money right now for another try. 

Everyone keep your fingers crossed and say a little prayer!!! 


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tanpeach

Good luck ladies! Baby dust for everyone. My midpoint ultrasound for IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning. This is my first IUI. I took oral letrazole 5mg for 5 days and 1 shot femera. Not sure what to expect after this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KBrain3377

So today is 8 dpo, and of course I couldn't hold off testing, even till 10 dp - which I promised myself I would. Can't tame an obsessive beast, I guess. I tried to test out the trigger, at 4 dp iui it was barely visible, but I didn't test past that since I was running low on the hpts. Now I just got a new batch of hpts which are ics - the super-sensitive ones, 10miu. I got a very very faint line this morning, but I'm thinking it's still the trigger working its way out. I'll try to hold off till Tuesday to test again, at 10 dp IUI.


----------



## LadyBugTX

Hello all,
First time posting here and first time IUI this month. I start clomid tomorrow on day 5. Little nervous about starting all this but happy to see I'm not the only one. Testing shows all good on my side but only 1% normal morphology for DH although counts are great and motility is good. Really hoping IUI is right for us! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Aisak

Congrats Flangel !!! :wohoo:


----------



## TTCinTexas

So I just did my trigger shot for my two IUI's and I have to say my nurse is awesome!!! She told me to buy a numbing spray since I'm not a huge fan of needles. The spray did it's job and I didn't even know my husband had already given me the shot. Ironic thing is I was more worried about the shot than the actual IUI. 

In case anyone needs to know I used Lanacane. It doesn't matter what you use as long as it has 20% Benzocaine (which is used mostly for burns).

Can't wait for tomorrow!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats flangel!!!!!

Me-Friday's scan showed a 17 and a 16. We did one more day of meds and then triggered Saturday night. OPK plus and IUI tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Congrats flangel!!!!!
> 
> Me-Friday's scan showed a 17 and a 16. We did one more day of meds and then triggered Saturday night. OPK plus and IUI tomorrow morning!!!!

I'm doing my IUI in the morning too!!! 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Molly_001

Hi everyone, new to this site and this is my first month of IUI. I had a m/c earlier this year and 2 chemical pregnancies since. I've been on cycle monitoring for quite a while which didn't do anything until they finally had my husband's sperm tested only to discover a problem with the number of good ones (there's probably a technical term for it) so I'm supposed to trigger tomorrow night and then go in the following morning for the IUI. Is anyone doing acupuncture to try and help things along? 

If you'll have me I'd love to have people to chat to about all of this as there is so much info out there with so many differing opinions that I think I need to stop reading. I'm in Sydney Australia so probably on the wrong timezone for most of you M


----------



## ILuvBabies200

TTCinTexas-Here's to both of us getting a BFP in 2 weeks!!!!

Molly-I suffered a devastating loss after IVF in March. I know just how you feel. ((((HUGS)))


----------



## dbluett

Hi everbody!!! I had my IUI on sat morning. Hope to see alot of :bfp: in 2 weeks. 

Sending some :dust:


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> 1st IUI at 10dpiui is BFN. :(

So worry Lauren.. my first one didn't work either. Maybe this coming month will be better? :dust:


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> Just had my ultrasound a couple of hours ago and we are a go for our double IUI's!! First one is in the morning and second is on Tuesday. I really hope this works since we don't have the money right now for another try.
> 
> Everyone keep your fingers crossed and say a little prayer!!!
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Good luck TTCinTexas!! I know the feeling this TTC stuff is EXPENSIVE!! :dust:


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> So today is 8 dpo, and of course I couldn't hold off testing, even till 10 dp - which I promised myself I would. Can't tame an obsessive beast, I guess. I tried to test out the trigger, at 4 dp iui it was barely visible, but I didn't test past that since I was running low on the hpts. Now I just got a new batch of hpts which are ics - the super-sensitive ones, 10miu. I got a very very faint line this morning, but I'm thinking it's still the trigger working its way out. I'll try to hold off till Tuesday to test again, at 10 dp IUI.

The 2WW is so frustrating isn't it? I'm only 5DPO and want to start testing.. LOL!


----------



## alicatt

Molly_001 said:


> Hi everyone, new to this site and this is my first month of IUI. I had a m/c earlier this year and 2 chemical pregnancies since. I've been on cycle monitoring for quite a while which didn't do anything until they finally had my husband's sperm tested only to discover a problem with the number of good ones (there's probably a technical term for it) so I'm supposed to trigger tomorrow night and then go in the following morning for the IUI. Is anyone doing acupuncture to try and help things along?
> 
> If you'll have me I'd love to have people to chat to about all of this as there is so much info out there with so many differing opinions that I think I need to stop reading. I'm in Sydney Australia so probably on the wrong timezone for most of you M

Welcome Molly! We have people all over the globe! Best of luck this month with your IUI!


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So today is 8 dpo, and of course I couldn't hold off testing, even till 10 dp - which I promised myself I would. Can't tame an obsessive beast, I guess. I tried to test out the trigger, at 4 dp iui it was barely visible, but I didn't test past that since I was running low on the hpts. Now I just got a new batch of hpts which are ics - the super-sensitive ones, 10miu. I got a very very faint line this morning, but I'm thinking it's still the trigger working its way out. I'll try to hold off till Tuesday to test again, at 10 dp IUI.
> 
> The 2WW is so frustrating isn't it? I'm only 5DPO and want to start testing.. LOL!Click to expand...

I am only 6DPO today, and am feeling impatient. I won't test though, I'm going to wait until I call the doctor next week for the blood test. It is so hard though!


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So today is 8 dpo, and of course I couldn't hold off testing, even till 10 dp - which I promised myself I would. Can't tame an obsessive beast, I guess. I tried to test out the trigger, at 4 dp iui it was barely visible, but I didn't test past that since I was running low on the hpts. Now I just got a new batch of hpts which are ics - the super-sensitive ones, 10miu. I got a very very faint line this morning, but I'm thinking it's still the trigger working its way out. I'll try to hold off till Tuesday to test again, at 10 dp IUI.
> 
> The 2WW is so frustrating isn't it? I'm only 5DPO and want to start testing.. LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I am only 6DPO today, and am feeling impatient. I won't test though, I'm going to wait until I call the doctor next week for the blood test. It is so hard though!Click to expand...

OH My! That is some willpower! I went to the dollar store up here and found some cheap HPTs. I think it is insane how expensive they are, I initially went to the drug store and paid $20 for 2 FRER, then went to the dollar store, and they were $1.25 each! They were even certified by some Canadian gov't group to be accurate. I bought 6 of the cheapies, and will start testing around 7-8 DPO I think. When I get closer to 14DPO or I see a faint line on the cheapies, I'll use the FRERs. Still.. this waiting is soooooo hard!


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! I have my beta tomorrow first thing in the morning. I have managed to hold off any testing thus far, but I might do an hpt tomorrow morning before the beta. I am 13 do iui today!

Kbrain, how are you doing??


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So today is 8 dpo, and of course I couldn't hold off testing, even till 10 dp - which I promised myself I would. Can't tame an obsessive beast, I guess. I tried to test out the trigger, at 4 dp iui it was barely visible, but I didn't test past that since I was running low on the hpts. Now I just got a new batch of hpts which are ics - the super-sensitive ones, 10miu. I got a very very faint line this morning, but I'm thinking it's still the trigger working its way out. I'll try to hold off till Tuesday to test again, at 10 dp IUI.
> 
> The 2WW is so frustrating isn't it? I'm only 5DPO and want to start testing.. LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I am only 6DPO today, and am feeling impatient. I won't test though, I'm going to wait until I call the doctor next week for the blood test. It is so hard though!Click to expand...
> 
> OH My! That is some willpower! I went to the dollar store up here and found some cheap HPTs. I think it is insane how expensive they are, I initially went to the drug store and paid $20 for 2 FRER, then went to the dollar store, and they were $1.25 each! They were even certified by some Canadian gov't group to be accurate. I bought 6 of the cheapies, and will start testing around 7-8 DPO I think. When I get closer to 14DPO or I see a faint line on the cheapies, I'll use the FRERs. Still.. this waiting is soooooo hard!Click to expand...

I just know that if I take a test and it is positive from the trigger shot that I will get my hopes up. And if the blood test comes back negative then I will be HEARTBROKEN. So, better not send myself off the deep end ;) One more week!



tlm said:


> Hi girls! I have my beta tomorrow first thing in the morning. I have managed to hold off any testing thus far, but I might do an hpt tomorrow morning before the beta. I am 13 do iui today!
> 
> Kbrain, how are you doing??

Fingers crossed for you!! :) Please let us know! :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

tlm said:


> Hi girls! I have my beta tomorrow first thing in the morning. I have managed to hold off any testing thus far, but I might do an hpt tomorrow morning before the beta. I am 13 do iui today!
> 
> Kbrain, how are you doing??

WOW! That is impressive! GL tomorrow!!! :dust:


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So today is 8 dpo, and of course I couldn't hold off testing, even till 10 dp - which I promised myself I would. Can't tame an obsessive beast, I guess. I tried to test out the trigger, at 4 dp iui it was barely visible, but I didn't test past that since I was running low on the hpts. Now I just got a new batch of hpts which are ics - the super-sensitive ones, 10miu. I got a very very faint line this morning, but I'm thinking it's still the trigger working its way out. I'll try to hold off till Tuesday to test again, at 10 dp IUI.
> 
> The 2WW is so frustrating isn't it? I'm only 5DPO and want to start testing.. LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I am only 6DPO today, and am feeling impatient. I won't test though, I'm going to wait until I call the doctor next week for the blood test. It is so hard though!Click to expand...
> 
> OH My! That is some willpower! I went to the dollar store up here and found some cheap HPTs. I think it is insane how expensive they are, I initially went to the drug store and paid $20 for 2 FRER, then went to the dollar store, and they were $1.25 each! They were even certified by some Canadian gov't group to be accurate. I bought 6 of the cheapies, and will start testing around 7-8 DPO I think. When I get closer to 14DPO or I see a faint line on the cheapies, I'll use the FRERs. Still.. this waiting is soooooo hard!Click to expand...
> 
> I just know that if I take a test and it is positive from the trigger shot that I will get my hopes up. And if the blood test comes back negative then I will be HEARTBROKEN. So, better not send myself off the deep end ;) One more week!
> 
> 
> 
> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I have my beta tomorrow first thing in the morning. I have managed to hold off any testing thus far, but I might do an hpt tomorrow morning before the beta. I am 13 do iui today!
> 
> Kbrain, how are you doing??Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!! :) Please let us know! :hugs:Click to expand...

I understand, especially if you did a trigger as it could show a faint false positive, and then you won't know if it is real. Last month I tested almost every day from 1DPO onwards so I would know when the trigger shot left my system. I think it took about 7 days, but I also think it depends on the strength of the shot. GL with your wait, and testing!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello ladies! Ive been MIA lately my home computer crashed so I can only get on at home on my phone.

Okay so today I went in for my CD11 US (IM ON CD 13) it feel on on sat and sun hehe

okay I have a HUGE HUGE follicle. 26mm!!! what?!?!?!?!?!?!?! my lining looked great she said. I should O around Thursday. Im stoked. 

But, hope its not a cyst. Does anyone have any past experience in this?

thanks girls! good luck everyone


----------



## TTCinTexas

Just did my first IUI this morning....we are doing another one tomorrow morning. Doctor was happy with the count and the motility did go up from 3% to 38 % just with the vitamins. And that was just a month of taking the pills. Hopefully motility can be good enough at some point for us to have a natural pregnancy but until then, IUI's all the way! 

This will be the first time I'll be in the TWW with everyone else. I'm hoping my job will keep me busy and distracted but at home will be a different story. 

Good luck to those ladies in the TWW!! We all need to say a bunch of prayers for each other!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> Hello ladies! Ive been MIA lately my home computer crashed so I can only get on at home on my phone.
> 
> Okay so today I went in for my CD11 US (IM ON CD 13) it feel on on sat and sun hehe
> 
> okay I have a HUGE HUGE follicle. 26mm!!! what?!?!?!?!?!?!?! my lining looked great she said. I should O around Thursday. Im stoked.
> 
> But, hope its not a cyst. Does anyone have any past experience in this?
> 
> thanks girls! good luck everyone

Hi Moorebetter! 

I have some experience with cysts, seem to get them all the time! That follicle being that big on CD 13 might very well be a cyst. I had one that early and it turned out to be a cyst and had totally disappeared by the CD 14. Did you have any other follicles in the 12-16mm range? Perhaps on the other ovary? If so, they may end up being the good follicles. Or you could just have one big one that is going to burst sooner than Thursday? Is that possible? Did they draw any blood to see what your E2 or LH where?

GL, and FX'd!


----------



## Moorebetter

I have other follicles but they are at around 8-11 about 4 of them.

Just took at OPK looks + Im going to try and take another before 5 so I can call the doctor if it looks + again!

Hoping its not a cyst!! ekkk thanks for the info!! Ill let you ladies know how it plays out!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> I have other follicles but they are at around 8-11 about 4 of them.
> 
> Just took at OPK looks + Im going to try and take another before 5 so I can call the doctor if it looks + again!
> 
> Hoping its not a cyst!! ekkk thanks for the info!! Ill let you ladies know how it plays out!

HMM.. If your OPK is + then it may just be a happy follicle ready to burst! You might need to go in and have your IUI tomorrow instead of Thursday. I guess the Dr will be able to tell you more. That was what I thought, either a cyst or you were ready to POP!! GL!!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi All! 

Wow - I have lots of pages to catch up on, I've been busy at work lately!

So after a week of 4 shots a day, I'm ready for my IUI tomorrow. 

I have two follicles that are ready, one is 20 (left) and another 20.5 (right), then several small (9.5-11) that my doctor says likely won't progress any further. I was really hoping for more, knowing the odds of how many fertilized and grew with my IVF cycle, and also having a blockage in my left tube, but I'll take what I can get. 

Looks like some of you are close to the end of your 2WW - FX'd!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

greyhoundmom said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Wow - I have lots of pages to catch up on, I've been busy at work lately!
> 
> So after a week of 4 shots a day, I'm ready for my IUI tomorrow.
> 
> I have two follicles that are ready, one is 20 (left) and another 20.5 (right), then several small (9.5-11) that my doctor says likely won't progress any further. I was really hoping for more, knowing the odds of how many fertilized and grew with my IVF cycle, and also having a blockage in my left tube, but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Looks like some of you are close to the end of your 2WW - FX'd!!!

Good Luck!! I just did my IUI this morning and our second IUI is tomorrow morning. Guess that makes me in the 2WW. Never been in that category before so it's a little wierd but even more ready to be in the first trimester group!! 

Good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> greyhoundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Wow - I have lots of pages to catch up on, I've been busy at work lately!
> 
> So after a week of 4 shots a day, I'm ready for my IUI tomorrow.
> 
> I have two follicles that are ready, one is 20 (left) and another 20.5 (right), then several small (9.5-11) that my doctor says likely won't progress any further. I was really hoping for more, knowing the odds of how many fertilized and grew with my IVF cycle, and also having a blockage in my left tube, but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Looks like some of you are close to the end of your 2WW - FX'd!!!
> 
> Good Luck!! I just did my IUI this morning and our second IUI is tomorrow morning. Guess that makes me in the 2WW. Never been in that category before so it's a little wierd but even more ready to be in the first trimester group!!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!!!Click to expand...


Best of luck TTCinTexas and greyhoundmom!! :dust: :hug:

Greyhoundmom.. did you ever try to get your tubes flushed? I had one blocked too, and they did a sonohysterogram and used saline and they were able to flush out my right tube! I had no idea it was even possible, but it was not structural, so the saline just grabbed whatever was in there and flushed it out, YAY! I had a little pain when they flushed, but I knew as soon as the tube opened, because the pain went away immediately. Then I was really bloated for a few days as the saline was absorbed into my body and I must have eventually peed it out. I was a little skeptical that it would work, but it did and I am so happy I did it now. Maybe you won't need to do it, because this is your month :) If not though, I would talk to your Dr!!


----------



## TTCisapain

So, I had my U/S this morning. As expected, I was early doing it this month (I knew last month was a fluke with getting a +OPK on CD 11). Clomid usually makes my 26 day cycle closer to 30 days. So, I have to keep taking my estragen and OPKs and have a f/u U/S scheduled for Wed morning (hopefully that will be my trigger day and we can do IUI on Friday). 

So, I am positive today. I did have 1 - 15mm, 2 - 12mm on right and 1 - 12 mm on left to develop. Hoping some get to 18 by Wed, but not too many or they will cancel IUI. 

Also, I have to say I have been somewhat struggling with the religion aspect of assisted conception personally. However, everything seems to be working out perfectly. Last month I was early which allowed us to do an IUI on Friday (the only day DH has off) and this month it could very well end up the same!! It is in God's Hands =)


----------



## TTCisapain

Congrats Flangel!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## adroplet

cd 11 ultrasound is tomorrow. can't wait.

the Dex has brought my immune system down. Yay!! 
but now i have a cold. Booo!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

IUI done! They did a guide with an u/s this time which was cool! I also got to see the 2 nice eggs on the screen. So hoping this works!!!


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi ladies,

I'm back from vaca & on to the next cycle. AF showed her ugly head on Friday the 13th...the day of my little brother's baby shower. It was an emotional day for sure. Before vaca my doc suggested we schedule an appt to discuss our plans for this month. Prior to the meeting we discussed doing IVF for July but that all changed after our meeting. Doc said he doesn't want me to continue using clomid. I've been on it for 5 months with no luck. He said i had 3 choices: 1) surgery to have my left tube unblocked, which he said sometimes they close up depending on where its blocked 2) injectables- works similar to clomid but a bit stonger & id have to be closely monitored 3) IVF. Both DH & i decided that surgery would be out of the question because its not 100% effective & way too invasive. We both agreed we'd give the injectables a try. If they dont work after 1-2 months we would definitely move on to IVF. He introduced us to the injectable, follistim. I had no clue what it was or how it worked. I went to the docs today for us & bloodwork & got my first set of injectables. I have another appt on Thursday to see how I'm doing with the meds. According to my insurance they cover the injectables but since we've already had 3 IUIs If we have one this month we would have to pay out of pocket for it. Each IUI is $350 plus every time I go in for us & bloodwork it's another $50 co-pay (5x). :nope:It's so much money but we're so invested that I can't imagine not continuing. On the bright side we got some good news today :happydance: Our insurance covers 3 rounds of IVF per year. Knowing this DH & I both agreed that if this month doesn't work we would move on to IVF next month. I've definitely missed chatting with you girls. 



greyhoundmom said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm another person joining from the June IUI group - I just ordered my follistim and will be starting another cycle for a July IUI. I don't have a start date yet, but should be any day now...
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well.

Greyhoundmom, I'm also starting follistim this month. I am not a fan of needles so I'm having a tough time getting over injecting myself. I had DH do it tonight. What's your experience on follistim? 


alicatt said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> WishesK, so sorry to hear that things are not working as planned. I hate it when that happens! I was feeling that way yesterday.
> 
> Welcome to those who have joined from the June thread, nice to see some of you, but sorry that your IUI didn't work last month. Mine didn't either :( so here I am too.
> 
> I do have some great news, my right tube is no longer blocked! :happydance::happydance: They were able to unplug it and it has a nice flow now. YAYAYAY!!! SOOO HAPPY!!! I will be doing an IUI sometime soon, I am currently at CD11 and the nurse thought I would be ovulating as soon as Saturday, I'm not so sure though. I usually don't ovulate until CD 16. So we'll see what my body wants to do. I did have a 16mm follicle though so it could be any day I suppose.
> 
> GL and FX'd to everyone this month!


Alicatt, I'm so happy for you! That's so wonderful that they were open up your tube. Next time I go to the doc I will ask about this. When are you testing?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wow!!! I would be over the moon if IVF was covered! I would definitely give it a go if this doesn't work! Good luck to you!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Did I really forget to stock up on pregnancy tests??? let the 2ww fly!!!!! :)


----------



## Molly_001

alicatt I had my tubes flushed recently as well and they discovered one was blocked, seems saline did the trick though so hopefully that will help us both get our BFNs faster

tlm good luck!!

I'm taking my trigger tonight and have to go in tomorrow morning at 10:30 for the IUI, it seems pretty quick compared to what most of you have said and they only do it once... so I have lots of questions to ask tomorrow about why they only wait 12 or so hours after triggering. oh well here's hoping anyway

Now for a really stupid question, can you still do OPKs after doing the trigger as I'd like to see how long after the trigger I do actually ovulate although I'm thinking the trigger probably has the same LH hormone in it?


----------



## Molly_001

eek!! make that BFPs!!! aarrgghh


----------



## greyhoundmom

Sunshine15 said:


> Greyhoundmom, I'm also starting follistim this month. I am not a fan of needles so I'm having a tough time getting over injecting myself. I had DH do it tonight. What's your experience on follistim?

Hi Sunshine! First - your plan sounds good to me, and 3 IVF rounds/year is awesome! My insurance only covered one round.

As far as the follistim, I've had a good experience with it (I've just needed a lot to respond to it). I've used it for three rounds so far, hopefully this time is the last! 

The needles aren't bad, but I don't have any fear of needles. I do them myself in my stomach - just "pinch an inch" and inject, the quicker the better, like a dart. Most times I don't even feel it. Every now and then I start to inject and that spot immediately feels is and I just move to a different spot. I've had a little bruising, but then again, I bruise very easy. If your DH will do it, you probably won't feel it at all! I haven't had any weird reactions to it (emotional or otherwise). 

Good luck - you'll do fine!


----------



## greyhoundmom

alicatt said:


> Greyhoundmom.. did you ever try to get your tubes flushed? I had one blocked too, and they did a sonohysterogram and used saline and they were able to flush out my right tube! I had no idea it was even possible, but it was not structural, so the saline just grabbed whatever was in there and flushed it out, YAY! I had a little pain when they flushed, but I knew as soon as the tube opened, because the pain went away immediately. Then I was really bloated for a few days as the saline was absorbed into my body and I must have eventually peed it out. I was a little skeptical that it would work, but it did and I am so happy I did it now. Maybe you won't need to do it, because this is your month :) If not though, I would talk to your Dr!!

Hi! I did have the dye test but no saline/flush. My doctor suggested repeating the dye test if this round isn't successful, so I'll definitely ask about that flushing. But yes - hopefully I won't need it and this round works. Thanks for the suggestion/info!


----------



## alicatt

Sunshine15 said:


> Alicatt, I'm so happy for you! That's so wonderful that they were open up your tube. Next time I go to the doc I will ask about this. When are you testing?

WOW! IVF is covered? I would definitely give it a try too! They only covered the fertility testing to see if there were any issues. You must have awesome insurance!!

AFM - I'm only 6DPO, I think I'm in the middle of an implantation dip, but I could be wrong. I can tell you that I am exhausted. I want so much to sleep! I was considering taking the morning off to do just that. I don't think my boss would be too happy.


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello girls! Got my +OPK yesterday afternoon, so Im doing IUI tomorrow!!

Im neverous because after the IUI we will DTD once more, which will only be 3 times...

how is eveyone else doing? seems like everyone is in their 2ww GL!!


----------



## jen1019

Sunshine15 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm back from vaca & on to the next cycle. AF showed her ugly head on Friday the 13th...the day of my little brother's baby shower. It was an emotional day for sure. Before vaca my doc suggested we schedule an appt to discuss our plans for this month. Prior to the meeting we discussed doing IVF for July but that all changed after our meeting. Doc said he doesn't want me to continue using clomid. I've been on it for 5 months with no luck. He said i had 3 choices: 1) surgery to have my left tube unblocked, which he said sometimes they close up depending on where its blocked 2) injectables- works similar to clomid but a bit stonger & id have to be closely monitored 3) IVF. Both DH & i decided that surgery would be out of the question because its not 100% effective & way too invasive. We both agreed we'd give the injectables a try. If they dont work after 1-2 months we would definitely move on to IVF. He introduced us to the injectable, follistim. I had no clue what it was or how it worked. I went to the docs today for us & bloodwork & got my first set of injectables. I have another appt on Thursday to see how I'm doing with the meds. According to my insurance they cover the injectables but since we've already had 3 IUIs If we have one this month we would have to pay out of pocket for it. Each IUI is $350 plus every time I go in for us & bloodwork it's another $50 co-pay (5x). :nope:It's so much money but we're so invested that I can't imagine not continuing. On the bright side we got some good news today :happydance: Our insurance covers 3 rounds of IVF per year. Knowing this DH & I both agreed that if this month doesn't work we would move on to IVF next month. I've definitely missed chatting with you girls.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well.

I'm sorry that you didn't have any luck with it this cycle. But I must say that I am incredibly jealous that your insurance covers IVF. We don't have any coverage, so I just don't think that this will be an option for us in the future. Good luck with whatever you decide!




alicatt said:


> Sunshine15 said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt, I'm so happy for you! That's so wonderful that they were open up your tube. Next time I go to the doc I will ask about this. When are you testing?
> 
> WOW! IVF is covered? I would definitely give it a try too! They only covered the fertility testing to see if there were any issues. You must have awesome insurance!!
> 
> AFM - I'm only 6DPO, I think I'm in the middle of an implantation dip, but I could be wrong. I can tell you that I am exhausted. I want so much to sleep! I was considering taking the morning off to do just that. I don't think my boss would be too happy.Click to expand...

I haven't been charting for a month or two, which may be a good thing ;) I have been EXTREMELY fatigued as well. Barely able to get out of bed, or make it until 9:30 at night. Some mild cramping and vivid dreams, but that could just be anything. Fingers crossed for you, Alicatt. We are in the same boat!



Moorebetter said:


> Hello girls! Got my +OPK yesterday afternoon, so Im doing IUI tomorrow!!
> 
> Im neverous because after the IUI we will DTD once more, which will only be 3 times...
> 
> how is eveyone else doing? seems like everyone is in their 2ww GL!!

Good luck! I hope that everything goes perfectly for you. :hugs:


----------



## sweetc

IVF insurance coverage is the ultimate blessing. Be very thankful! We are still saving for a second IVF, but fx it won't be necessary.

Sounds like we have a bunch of people entering the 2ww...anyone nearing the end? Time for symptom spotting!

I'm 10dpo today with no major symptoms. I did have about an hour last night with some cramps in my uterus area, but it was more like a burning sensation. I'm hoping that is positive. I did have a temp spike over 0.4 degrees yesterday that held up today. I'm starting to get hopeful which can be a dangerous way to be!!


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! I have my beta this morning. I tested yesterday and bfn! But my tests sat in my house last week when the air conditioning went out and the temp reached 90 most days, so I am wondering if that ruined the tests?! I am prepared for a negative beta and will jump for joy if that's not the case!

Any other updates?

Good luck sweetc! Keep us posted if you test!


----------



## jen1019

sweetc said:


> IVF insurance coverage is the ultimate blessing. Be very thankful! We are still saving for a second IVF, but fx it won't be necessary.
> 
> Sounds like we have a bunch of people entering the 2ww...anyone nearing the end? Time for symptom spotting!
> 
> I'm 10dpo today with no major symptoms. I did have about an hour last night with some cramps in my uterus area, but it was more like a burning sensation. I'm hoping that is positive. I did have a temp spike over 0.4 degrees yesterday that held up today. I'm starting to get hopeful which can be a dangerous way to be!!

Looks like you are nearing the end of tww! :) I will be happy when I reach the double digits. I am quite antsy, but hopeful this cycle. I am trying not to get my hopes up, which is hard. I totally understand where you are coming from! How long is your LP usually?



tlm said:


> Hi girls! I have my beta this morning. I tested yesterday and bfn! But my tests sat in my house last week when the air conditioning went out and the temp reached 90 most days, so I am wondering if that ruined the tests?! I am prepared for a negative beta and will jump for joy if that's not the case!
> 
> Any other updates?
> 
> Good luck sweetc! Keep us posted if you test!

TLM, how many DPO or DPIUI are you? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kele

Hey ladies I am new to this threadd. I just had my first IUI on sunday I had 2 follicles over 18 and another very close. Now the 2ww. I am keeping positive! If I were to take a hpt before my blood test what is the earliest I should test ? crossing my fingers for all of you ladies:thumbup:


----------



## tlm

Kele, good luck with your IUI! Did you trigger beforehand?

Jen, I am 14dpiui today! The girl who drew my blood said that about half of the women who test the day before their beta and get negatives end up having a positive beta. But I don't think she is a nurse, so I don't know how much of what she says to believe! And I always feel like my RE and his staff want to give you hope. So we will see! I am preparing for it to be negative! I will update you ladies this afternoon!! What day are you on?!


----------



## sweetc

Jen - my LP is normally 12 or 13 days long, which would put AF on Friday or Saturday. I'm trying to hold out until at least Friday to test!

Kele - I'm sure you'll get a variety of answers on when to test. I use to start 7dpo through AF, but now I have a bit more self-control and I wait. Even though I obsess over symptoms :winkwink:

tlm - MAJOR fingers crossed for you and your results this afternoon!


----------



## kele

tlm i was on follistim 75Iu for 6 days triggered with Ovidrel Friday 10:30 pm and IUI Sunday 10:AM. I go this Friday for BW to check progesterone levels. Then I'm assuming we will schedule pregnancy test BW . I've never had pregnancy test BW. What are the levels supposed to be if pregnant and whats normal or not pregnant?


----------



## alicatt

kele said:


> tlm i was on follistim 75Iu for 6 days triggered with Ovidrel Friday 10:30 pm and IUI Sunday 10:AM. I go this Friday for BW to check progesterone levels. Then I'm assuming we will schedule pregnancy test BW . I've never had pregnancy test BW. What are the levels supposed to be if pregnant and whats normal or not pregnant?

Since you had a trigger you can't really test until it is out of your system. Depending on the dose of your trigger, you could have the trigger shot in your system for 7-10 days. After that I would test to see if you have a faint positive or not. If it is, then test the following day to see if it is getting darker or lighter. If it gets darker then it is a positive, and if it gets lighter, then it is just the residual effect of the trigger shot. Otherwise you can wait until your Beta test (the blood pregnancy test) which is usually done 14 DP IUI.


----------



## TTCisapain

OPK still negative this morning as expected, so a repeat U/S tomorrow to see if follicles have developed larger. Hoping to get a +OPK tomorrow morning =)


----------



## greyhoundmom

IUI was done today. DH's count was 36 mil. Go guys go! :spermy:

I'm doing another IUI tomorrow as a backup, since it's covered by my insurance.

Happy 2WW'ing!

:dust:


----------



## jen1019

sweetc said:


> Jen - my LP is normally 12 or 13 days long, which would put AF on Friday or Saturday. I'm trying to hold out until at least Friday to test!
> 
> Kele - I'm sure you'll get a variety of answers on when to test. I use to start 7dpo through AF, but now I have a bit more self-control and I wait. Even though I obsess over symptoms :winkwink:
> 
> tlm - MAJOR fingers crossed for you and your results this afternoon!

I know how hard it is to wait, sweet! I do hope that you get your BFP!!



TTCisapain said:


> OPK still negative this morning as expected, so a repeat U/S tomorrow to see if follicles have developed larger. Hoping to get a +OPK tomorrow morning =)

Hoping for a OPK+ for you tomorrow. I hope you have a couple nice, healthy follicles. Fingers crossed!



kele said:


> tlm i was on follistim 75Iu for 6 days triggered with Ovidrel Friday 10:30 pm and IUI Sunday 10:AM. I go this Friday for BW to check progesterone levels. Then I'm assuming we will schedule pregnancy test BW . I've never had pregnancy test BW. What are the levels supposed to be if pregnant and whats normal or not pregnant?

Kele, I also had a trigged shot and will wait until next week when I have a blood test done to see if it is positive or not. I just don't think I will do well if I take a HPT and then it is negative when I go. So, it's better to just wait.



tlm said:


> Kele, good luck with your IUI! Did you trigger beforehand?
> 
> Jen, I am 14dpiui today! The girl who drew my blood said that about half of the women who test the day before their beta and get negatives end up having a positive beta. But I don't think she is a nurse, so I don't know how much of what she says to believe! And I always feel like my RE and his staff want to give you hope. So we will see! I am preparing for it to be negative! I will update you ladies this afternoon!! What day are you on?!

TLM, I am hoping that the girl who drew your blood is right. You never know... I am hoping to hear some good news a bit later. But I also understand the not wanting to get your hopes up...

I am only 7DPIUI so I have about another week left before I can go in for a test. The nurse said on the 24th, but my doctor said on the 23rd or 24th. So -- when do you think I will call? The 23rd of course! ;)


----------



## TTCinTexas

kele said:


> Hey ladies I am new to this threadd. I just had my first IUI on sunday I had 2 follicles over 18 and another very close. Now the 2ww. I am keeping positive! If I were to take a hpt before my blood test what is the earliest I should test ? crossing my fingers for all of you ladies:thumbup:

I just had my double IUI on Mon and Tues. Looks like we are both in the TWW together!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

greyhoundmom said:


> IUI was done today. DH's count was 36 mil. Go guys go! :spermy:
> 
> I'm doing another IUI tomorrow as a backup, since it's covered by my insurance.
> 
> Happy 2WW'ing!
> 
> :dust:

I just had my double IUI yesterday and today!! Wasn't exactly prepared for the cramping with the second one but I also have heard it can happen. Just sneezed a bit ago and that was painful!! 

Greyhound...your very lucky your IUI's are covered, wish mine was but it was only $300 for each IUI so that's not too terribly bad. 

Count on DH wasn't too bad compared to the first SA. Doctor was happy that the motility went up from 3% to 38% in less than a month just by taking the multi-vitamins.

Now for the long and frustrating part...the 2WW!!!

We need to keep each other posted!!! Good luck and FX'd!!!

:happydance::happydance::dust::dust:


----------



## kele

I have a question for those of you who have done injectables and IUI and insurance does not cover it. Did you pay as you went, or did you buy a package the doc office. I bought the package they recommended which covered any blood work during the treatment, (not pregnancy test they send to ins) any # ultrasounds, all husbands stuff washing and injecting sperm for 1695.00. I only had one ultrasound and one blood work. Hopefully I get a positive this month and I wont have to do this again next month, but thinking me paying separate I may saved money.


----------



## TTCinTexas

kele said:


> I have a question for those of you who have done injectables and IUI and insurance does not cover it. Did you pay as you went, or did you buy a package the doc office. I bought the package they recommended which covered any blood work during the treatment, (not pregnancy test they send to ins) any # ultrasounds, all husbands stuff washing and injecting sperm for 1695.00. I only had one ultrasound and one blood work. Hopefully I get a positive this month and I wont have to do this again next month, but thinking me paying separate I may saved money.

Although I can't answer for everyone, in total we've spent about $1800. Insurance did cover more than I expected and that total cost includes us doing a double IUI(which means two washes and two sperm injections plus all the ultrasounds(at least 4), the trigger shot and all the meds). We weren't offered a package but I do know that the cost of IUI's and the other stuff that goes with it varies in cost depending on where you are. 
I think for us, it's been cheaper than I thought it would be. I hope I won't be going thru this again but I won't know that answer for two weeks.


----------



## greyhoundmom

TTCinTexas said:


> greyhoundmom said:
> 
> 
> IUI was done today. DH's count was 36 mil. Go guys go! :spermy:
> 
> I'm doing another IUI tomorrow as a backup, since it's covered by my insurance.
> 
> Happy 2WW'ing!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I just had my double IUI yesterday and today!! Wasn't exactly prepared for the cramping with the second one but I also have heard it can happen. Just sneezed a bit ago and that was painful!!
> *Is the 2nd more painful? Glad you warned me!*
> 
> Greyhound...your very lucky your IUI's are covered, wish mine was but it was only $300 for each IUI so that's not too terribly bad.
> *It's amazing how quickly $10k in insurance goes. IVF used more than half of my limit, but now my IUI's are covered. I think I calculated that I can do 42 more IUI's until I hit my lifetime limit (IUI's use SO much less coverage). But hopefully I won't need any more!*
> 
> Count on DH wasn't too bad compared to the first SA. Doctor was happy that the motility went up from 3% to 38% in less than a month just by taking the multi-vitamins.
> 
> Now for the long and frustrating part...the 2WW!!!
> 
> We need to keep each other posted!!! Good luck and FX'd!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! Good luck to you too! The 2WW is LONG isn't it? But at least we have others here to chat with who feel our pain :)


----------



## kele

TTCinTexas said:


> Although I can't answer for everyone, in total we've spent about $1800. Insurance did cover more than I expected and that total cost includes us doing a double IUI(which means two washes and two sperm injections plus all the ultrasounds(at least 4), the trigger shot and all the meds). We weren't offered a package but I do know that the cost of IUI's and the other stuff that goes with it varies in cost depending on where you are.
> I think for us, it's been cheaper than I thought it would be. I hope I won't be going thru this again but I won't know that answer for two weeks.

My doc did not say anything about back to back IUI's but I read on here a lot of people do that. Sounds like a good option. My meds were seperate form the 1695. They were another 600. And have almost a whole thing of 300Iu left. only used like 45 out of it! Crossing my fingers for everyone in the 2WW!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hey ladies, how long after your positive opks did you wait to do your IUI???


----------



## Aisak

Hey Moorebetter,

i got a positive OPK on Saturday early afternoon and went in for my IUI the next morning at around 11am. So close to 24 hours later.


----------



## tulip1975

Molly - I have heard around the mill that an opk's timing is off with a trigger shot.

Kele - I haven't done an injectible/IUI cycle, but my RE charges $2,300 for the entire cycle and estimates the meds to be an additional $1,500 to $1,700.


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! Beta was negative so I stop my Prometrium and wait for AF to show up! Boo! I have appt Thursday to talk to my RE about the next step. We will either give iui one more try (#5) or be moving on to ivf! On to cycle 26!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Moorebetter said:


> Hey ladies, how long after your positive opks did you wait to do your IUI???

To be honest, my doctor did not have me use opk's. He had me come in on 
cd12 for an ultrasound (which was sunday), after taking the letrozole. He liked what he saw, and had me take the trigger shot sunday night at 10pm. The first IUI was at 1030 and the one this morning was at about 10am. 
He was very confident that once the trigger shot was done, the egg wouldn't be near the sperm until tuesday around lunchtime. He seemed very certain about what the egg would do once the trigger shot happened and I've been extremely pleased with his knowledge to this point. So only time will tell if he was right. Now he did admit that even the most educated doctor can't get it all right. He said it's 60-70% knowledge and the rest is pure luck.


----------



## tulip1975

tlm said:


> Hi girls! Beta was negative so I stop my Prometrium and wait for AF to show up! Boo! I have appt Thursday to talk to my RE about the next step. We will either give iui one more try (#5) or be moving on to ivf! On to cycle 26!

tlm - so sorry about your result. :hugs: Let us know how your RE appointment goes and what you decide to do for the next cycle.


----------



## adroplet

:dust: ladies!

Last, night had EWCM, tested with opk (9pm) and it was neg. This morning I tested again and got a pos opk (8am)!!! I had an ultrasound at 4pm and it showed 2 beautiful follicles sizes 21 and 22, we triggered right away. will be doing at home AIs starting tonight. 
So excited, can't wait for the 2ww.........oh yeah, i'm still sick.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

TTCinTexas said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, how long after your positive opks did you wait to do your IUI???
> 
> To be honest, my doctor did not have me use opk's. He had me come in on
> cd12 for an ultrasound (which was sunday), after taking the letrozole. He liked what he saw, and had me take the trigger shot sunday night at 10pm. The first IUI was at 1030 and the one this morning was at about 10am.
> He was very confident that once the trigger shot was done, the egg wouldn't be near the sperm until tuesday around lunchtime. He seemed very certain about what the egg would do once the trigger shot happened and I've been extremely pleased with his knowledge to this point. So only time will tell if he was right. Now he did admit that even the most educated doctor can't get it all right. He said it's 60-70% knowledge and the rest is pure luck.Click to expand...

You usually ovulate about 36 hours after the trigger. I did mine at 11:30 Saturday night and had my IUI at 11:30 Monday morning. So you were right on target! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

greyhoundmom said:


> IUI was done today. DH's count was 36 mil. Go guys go! :spermy:
> 
> I'm doing another IUI tomorrow as a backup, since it's covered by my insurance.
> 
> Happy 2WW'ing!
> 
> :dust:

No way! Ours was 36 mil as well! LOL Here's hoping for a bunch of BFP's!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bloodravon

Hello Everyone..
I been reading up on all the history.. I am so glad to be joining the July IUI group!
I am 31 (PCOS, Mild ENdo) and DH works with radars, so he has Low count ( 9mil then 18 mil last SA) and off and on motility and morphology.. seems when one is fixed the other goes south.. we are on fertilaid 3 time a day and his numbers have been going up and my PCOS symptoms have vanished! ( not to mention lighter periods) we have been TTC for 5 years! our DS was natural twin but lost baby B in first trimester.. so our hopes are high for twins again with the help of iui.

6 cycles unmonitored Clomid, 50, 100, 100 ,150, 150, 200 all BFN!
3 months of BC 
1 month fertilitea and 2 months fertilaid, Od on my own and got a dead on 28 day cycle.

CD1 July 2nd.. 
Cd3 U/S New RE said everythgin looked great $$$
CD3-7 Clomid
Cd7-10 Repronex U/S 13,14,15, several at 9 on right- 10+ under 10 on left
bravelle donation injection at dr on CD 11
CD12-16 repronex.
Cd 16 U/S 22, 18, 11, ?? where did the rest go? left had several aroudn 11. dr made me sign selective reduction waiver to continue.
came home and noticed LH test in am i forgot about in a hurry was + took another and ++!! very dark.. triggered anyway 9pm.. 
next day (today) my side hurts a bit.. all the injectiosn left me many shades of colors across my tummy.. my nips are dark, and hurt.. every smell nausiates me.. couldnt eat.. cramps all morning ( 6 am ish) IUI sheduled for tomorrow at 9 am.. DH gives his all at 8 am.. ( hoping for good numbers! we foudn mobility went up when he drank caffine 1 hr prior.. so i bought him a monster!)

X fingers for all of you girls... come on spring babies... send us sticky dust!


----------



## bloodravon

what insurance do you all have? I have Kaiser Socal.. 50% coverage for IUI and 0 for IVF
anything infertility related costs me 50% no copays here! this cycle will = 1000 out of pocket.. startin to wonder if this doesnt work if IVF maybe a better investment.



:thumbup: good luck all!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

bloodravon said:


> Hello Everyone..
> I been reading up on all the history.. I am so glad to be joining the July IUI group!
> I am 31 (PCOS, Mild ENdo) and DH works with radars, so he has Low count ( 9mil then 18 mil last SA) and off and on motility and morphology.. seems when one is fixed the other goes south.. we are on fertilaid 3 time a day and his numbers have been going up and my PCOS symptoms have vanished! ( not to mention lighter periods) we have been TTC for 5 years! our DS was natural twin but lost baby B in first trimester.. so our hopes are high for twins again with the help of iui.
> 
> 6 cycles unmonitored Clomid, 50, 100, 100 ,150, 150, 200 all BFN!
> 3 months of BC
> 1 month fertilitea and 2 months fertilaid, Od on my own and got a dead on 28 day cycle.
> 
> CD1 July 2nd..
> Cd3 U/S New RE said everythgin looked great $$$
> CD3-7 Clomid
> Cd7-10 Repronex U/S 13,14,15, several at 9 on right- 10+ under 10 on left
> bravelle donation injection at dr on CD 11
> CD12-16 repronex.
> Cd 16 U/S 22, 18, 11, ?? where did the rest go? left had several aroudn 11. dr made me sign selective reduction waiver to continue.
> came home and noticed LH test in am i forgot about in a hurry was + took another and ++!! very dark.. triggered anyway 9pm..
> next day (today) my side hurts a bit.. all the injectiosn left me many shades of colors across my tummy.. my nips are dark, and hurt.. every smell nausiates me.. couldnt eat.. cramps all morning ( 6 am ish) IUI sheduled for tomorrow at 9 am.. DH gives his all at 8 am.. ( hoping for good numbers! we foudn mobility went up when he drank caffine 1 hr prior.. so i bought him a monster!)
> 
> X fingers for all of you girls... come on spring babies... send us sticky dust!

I would say you only have a chance of conceiving with the 18 and the 22. Not sure why they jumped the gun and made you sign something. I had 5 eggs with DD and she was a singleton. A cycle last July I had 4 and that resulted in a BFN. It's all science.... Good luck to you!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

we have BCBS... It pays for meds with just a $35 copay and I'm over the moon for that!!! Never had med coverage before. I have a coinsurance with u/s and labs and also appts. No IUI or IVF coverage.


----------



## KBrain3377

tlm said:


> Hi girls! I have my beta tomorrow first thing in the morning. I have managed to hold off any testing thus far, but I might do an hpt tomorrow morning before the beta. I am 13 do iui today!
> 
> Kbrain, how are you doing??

Hi Tlm - thanks for checking in w/me! I'm pretty sure I'm out - I got a BFN for the last two days (DPO 9 and 10). Some people might say it's still early, but somehow I just know it didn't happen this cycle. I've really had no symptoms except for this annoying uterus twitching constantly for the last two day, but I'm not putting much stock in that. 
I'm sorry to hear about your BFN as well - let us know what you decide to do next cycle. I'm also on the fence - my RE is suggesting IVF, but we already used up 1/2 of our insurance for the first IUI, so we just have enough to do another IUI before we tap out ($10K max for infertility). Somehow I'm just not ready to commit to the IVF yet, even thought I should probably be. It just seems so drastic and invasive! Maybe we'll try another IUI before we go that route.....but not sure we can afford the $15K for the IVF.


----------



## jen1019

tlm- sorry to hear about your BFN. Keep us updated on what your RE says. :hugs:

As for me, does anyone else here feel like they have multiple personalities? The past few days I've had a good feeling about getting my BFP this month... and today, I feel so bloated and crampy it feels like AF will be appearing this weekend. Anything is possible, I just hate feeling so back and forth all the time. Ack! Anyone else in tww feel this way? I'm only 8dpiui, so at least another five before they'll schedule my bloodtest... Oy! It might be a long rest of the week ;) I am sure by tomorrow I will be sure I'll get my BFP again. Just needed to vent!:dohh:


----------



## TTCisapain

Moorebetter said:


> Hey ladies, how long after your positive opks did you wait to do your IUI???

On my first cycle, I had a +OPK on CD11 and they brought me in for a U/S that day. Then triggered that night and did IUI on CD13 (about 48 hrs from +OPK, but 38 hours from trigger shot). 

Hope that helps =)


----------



## TTCisapain

bloodravon said:


> what insurance do you all have? I have Kaiser Socal.. 50% coverage for IUI and 0 for IVF
> anything infertility related costs me 50% no copays here! this cycle will = 1000 out of pocket.. startin to wonder if this doesnt work if IVF maybe a better investment.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: good luck all!

I have Aetna. They cover diagnostics only so my U/S, meds are covered with copays ($30 for visits / $45 for Ovidrel, and other med are $5.00 copay). My sperm washing / insemination is $224.00 at my office, so that is out of pocket, and the supplements that we are taking ... I am spending about $500-600 per cycle including buying OPK kit, and all the other fun stuff that comes along with it. 

My thoughts going the IUI route was that it is 20-30% chance and IVF is only 30% chance too, so if it works definitely worth the savings of $10K for IVF (my IVF is not covered either). My DH and I are thinking of adoption rather than IVF if IUI's do not work. Personally, my brother was adopted, so I am mentally fine with going that route. I would rather spend the $10-15K on the adoption knowing I will have a little one there .. but, we all have to make some tough decisions with trying to have a child. 

Wishing you luck, but just wanted to let you know my DH and I went through the same thoughts and that is how we came to the conclusion.


----------



## TTCisapain

bloodravon said:


> Hello Everyone..
> I been reading up on all the history.. I am so glad to be joining the July IUI group!
> I am 31 (PCOS, Mild ENdo) and DH works with radars, so he has Low count ( 9mil then 18 mil last SA) and off and on motility and morphology.. seems when one is fixed the other goes south.. we are on fertilaid 3 time a day and his numbers have been going up and my PCOS symptoms have vanished! ( not to mention lighter periods) we have been TTC for 5 years! our DS was natural twin but lost baby B in first trimester.. so our hopes are high for twins again with the help of iui.
> 
> 6 cycles unmonitored Clomid, 50, 100, 100 ,150, 150, 200 all BFN!
> 3 months of BC
> 1 month fertilitea and 2 months fertilaid, Od on my own and got a dead on 28 day cycle.
> 
> CD1 July 2nd..
> Cd3 U/S New RE said everythgin looked great $$$
> CD3-7 Clomid
> Cd7-10 Repronex U/S 13,14,15, several at 9 on right- 10+ under 10 on left
> bravelle donation injection at dr on CD 11
> CD12-16 repronex.
> Cd 16 U/S 22, 18, 11, ?? where did the rest go? left had several aroudn 11. dr made me sign selective reduction waiver to continue.
> came home and noticed LH test in am i forgot about in a hurry was + took another and ++!! very dark.. triggered anyway 9pm..
> next day (today) my side hurts a bit.. all the injectiosn left me many shades of colors across my tummy.. my nips are dark, and hurt.. every smell nausiates me.. couldnt eat.. cramps all morning ( 6 am ish) IUI sheduled for tomorrow at 9 am.. DH gives his all at 8 am.. ( hoping for good numbers! we foudn mobility went up when he drank caffine 1 hr prior.. so i bought him a monster!)
> 
> X fingers for all of you girls... come on spring babies... send us sticky dust!


Good Luck ... Just some info from My Dr office ... He doesnt like Fertilaid and said there are only 3 brands that he says make a significant impact on DH sperm. The one I am using (is the cheapest of all 3) https://www.fertilityblend.com ... my DH went from 28% motility to 40% in the first month, and he is still on them. He takes 2x / day. Also, he was put in CoQ10 (natural supplement) that has inherint properties of the vitamins needed to produce healthy sperm. 

Just in case you wanted to try something different, but hoping you get your BFP this month and it will be a moot point =)


----------



## TTCisapain

F/u up U/S this morning on CD13 ... So mixed news, OPK was negative this morning, but things are progressing on my U/S ... I have 2 follicles (1 right / 1 left) that are 16.5mm and 17mm ... so I am waiting for a call from the Dr ... they grew by 3-4mm in 2 days, so hoping they will be above 18 tomorrow ... 

Next steps, the Dr is calling me this afternoon to advise if they want me to go ahead and trigger tonight or tomorrow night since the follicles are growing at a great rate, or hold off and repeat U/S on Friday. Not suprised though ... the 1st time I was on Clomid I didnt get a +OPK until CD15 (which would be Friday), so know worries ... things are progressing normally and maybe it will help my lining by having an extended few days before O.

Still taking estragen suppositories 3x/day through this evening, 1 baby aspirin and prenatal vitamins. Then will start oral prog after IUI. 

If IUI is on Sat / Sun I will have to drive to another office, but DH is off too and we can make a day trip ... My thoughts ... beggers cant be choosers ... if I have to do it on the weekend and it is the right time, it is better than having my DH need to skip school or clinicals at the hospital =)


----------



## Moorebetter

*TTCisapain* that helps soooo much! heres how mine will play out :)

7/16 CD 13 ultasound found 26mm folli @ 11 am + OPK at 2 pm
7/17 CD 14
7/18 CD 15 IUI at 2 pm 

looks like mine will be about 48 hours 
I was stressing, but now thinking about it more... Maybe I have been reading to much in the OPK'S because really honestly I havent DTD much after the +.... ever. wowowowow

Ill let you ladies know how it goes!!


----------



## TTCisapain

moorebetter: Follicle size is great. Timing seems good to me ... you can O anytime from 12-36 hours after a +OPK and they try to time it so you get the IUI right when you O within 12 hours pre / post O, so timing is good. 

Does the Dr have you trigger shot? I can't remember ... if so, they say O should be 36 hours or so later ... 

My Dr wants us to DTD the night of +OPK and trigger, then take a break for the next day, and DTD night of IUI. However, it is a lot for us to DTD the night of, so we didnt last month. 

Good Luck, fingers are crossed for you =)


----------



## tlm

Thanks KBrain! I know what you mean! I can not believe we are at a place where IVF is the best option. It makes me sad! I know it doesn't matter how you have that child in the end, it just really sucks for the toll it takes on every aspect of your life! I know how you feel about your current cycle, you just know you are out! It is early, so I will keep ky fx that you just have a late implanter!! I think you are better off hoping for the best and preparing emotionally for the worst! Good luck! I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## alicatt

Hey All..

So nice to see so much discussion here about IUIs! My IUIs in FL without insurance as my insurance doesn't cover any of the cost, just the fertility testing. So my IUIs cost $350, but I chose to go for the package which was $950 it included all the US and the beta test, and 1 IUI. I opted to do 2 IUIs back to back last month (unsuccessful) so I just had to add the $350 to the cost, for a total of $1300, then there was the Clomid I took which was $31 I believe. I am single so I had to pay for 2 vials of donor sperm, which was another $1500. It wasn't a cheap month!

After all that I forgot to ask about my progesterone results! :hehe:

Do any of you have any knowledge of what a 7dpo, 21 day progesterone level should be?
Mine was 31.4 and I'm trying to figure out if this is good, bad or indifferent. Also are there any correlations with progesterone levels and being pregnant? She did a beta just to see where we were at, and it was only 0.4. So not showing pregnant yet, but again it is only 7dpo.


----------



## Moorebetter

*TTCisapain* no trigger shot here. I o like a champ, Clomid was given but thats it!

Im excited we DTD sunday night... im not stressing out about it tho. This month has been crazy enough. If its meant for me to knocked up so be it! if not on to another month!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

*alicatt * numbers look good! theres really no tell tell signs Ive found for the 21 day, but your numbers show ovulation!! have a wonderful rest of your 2ww~~~


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> *alicatt * numbers look good! theres really no tell tell signs Ive found for the 21 day, but your numbers show ovulation!! have a wonderful rest of your 2ww~~~

Thanks! The nurse said that was a great number too, and was hopeful it would turn out to be a positive beta next week.:thumbup:

:dust: to you!!!


----------



## dbluett

Moorebetter said:


> *TTCisapain* no trigger shot here. I o like a champ, Clomid was given but thats it!
> 
> Im excited we DTD sunday night... im not stressing out about it tho. This month has been crazy enough. If its meant for me to knocked up so be it! if not on to another month!!!

Wish you luck!! Keep us updated. :dust:

We DTD last Thursday ( the day i trggered), had my IUI on sat morning, then DTD sat night and then DTD on sunday ngiht. We were not taking any chances LOL.


----------



## sweetc

jen1019 said:


> tlm- sorry to hear about your BFN. Keep us updated on what your RE says. :hugs:
> 
> As for me, does anyone else here feel like they have multiple personalities? The past few days I've had a good feeling about getting my BFP this month... and today, I feel so bloated and crampy it feels like AF will be appearing this weekend. Anything is possible, I just hate feeling so back and forth all the time. Ack! Anyone else in tww feel this way? I'm only 8dpiui, so at least another five before they'll schedule my bloodtest... Oy! It might be a long rest of the week ;) I am sure by tomorrow I will be sure I'll get my BFP again. Just needed to vent!:dohh:

This is SOO me with the MPD. I am up and down and up and down. And then my DH tries to attribute my moodiness to being a pregnancy sign. While I always hate it when AF comes, at least then I KNOW what the result was versus all the uncertainty.



alicatt said:


> Hey All..
> 
> So nice to see so much discussion here about IUIs! My IUIs in FL without insurance as my insurance doesn't cover any of the cost, just the fertility testing. So my IUIs cost $350, but I chose to go for the package which was $950 it included all the US and the beta test, and 1 IUI. I opted to do 2 IUIs back to back last month (unsuccessful) so I just had to add the $350 to the cost, for a total of $1300, then there was the Clomid I took which was $31 I believe. I am single so I had to pay for 2 vials of donor sperm, which was another $1500. It wasn't a cheap month!
> 
> After all that I forgot to ask about my progesterone results! :hehe:
> 
> Do any of you have any knowledge of what a 7dpo, 21 day progesterone level should be?
> Mine was 31.4 and I'm trying to figure out if this is good, bad or indifferent. Also are there any correlations with progesterone levels and being pregnant? She did a beta just to see where we were at, and it was only 0.4. So not showing pregnant yet, but again it is only 7dpo.

Mine was 44. I think anything above 15 is good for a medicated round and means you ovulated. I think there is reasoning that you ovulated more than one egg if you are much higher, but I don't think it is a perfect math (like one egg for every 10 more or anything like that). I was reminded that it cannot be a predictor for pregnancy at all, rather letting you know that if you WERE pregnant, you are in a better place for sustaining the pregnancy without progesterone support.


----------



## bloodravon

TTCisapain said:


> bloodravon said:
> 
> 
> what insurance do you all have? I have Kaiser Socal.. 50% coverage for IUI and 0 for IVF
> anything infertility related costs me 50% no copays here! this cycle will = 1000 out of pocket.. startin to wonder if this doesnt work if IVF maybe a better investment.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: good luck all!
> 
> I have Aetna. They cover diagnostics only so my U/S, meds are covered with copays ($30 for visits / $45 for Ovidrel, and other med are $5.00 copay). My sperm washing / insemination is $224.00 at my office, so that is out of pocket, and the supplements that we are taking ... I am spending about $500-600 per cycle including buying OPK kit, and all the other fun stuff that comes along with it.
> 
> My thoughts going the IUI route was that it is 20-30% chance and IVF is only 30% chance too, so if it works definitely worth the savings of $10K for IVF (my IVF is not covered either). My DH and I are thinking of adoption rather than IVF if IUI's do not work. Personally, my brother was adopted, so I am mentally fine with going that route. I would rather spend the $10-15K on the adoption knowing I will have a little one there .. but, we all have to make some tough decisions with trying to have a child.
> 
> Wishing you luck, but just wanted to let you know my DH and I went through the same thoughts and that is how we came to the conclusion.Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply! We are on the waiting list for adoption. The country we are interested in isn't open to USA adoptions yet, at least in the us adoption fees at tax deductible !! My DH is up for both if we save.. He comes from a large family


----------



## bloodravon

On our way home from IUI . I only released one egg:cry: ( assuming the 22 there is a 21 left ready to go) going to follow up with lots of DTD tonight and tomorrow. Fertiliaid got DH numbers up to 21.9 per and 9.8 post wash :thumbup: .Better than nothing! But his morphology was under 10% I'm not feeling great about that! The dr did show on the ultra sound all the swimmers alreading moving into the tubes!! Go little dudes!!

Our IUI was 36.5 hrs post trigger and 40 post lh surge. 

Your numbers are looking great girls, off to rent a movie and put my feet up!!!


----------



## alicatt

sweetc said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> tlm- sorry to hear about your BFN. Keep us updated on what your RE says. :hugs:
> 
> As for me, does anyone else here feel like they have multiple personalities? The past few days I've had a good feeling about getting my BFP this month... and today, I feel so bloated and crampy it feels like AF will be appearing this weekend. Anything is possible, I just hate feeling so back and forth all the time. Ack! Anyone else in tww feel this way? I'm only 8dpiui, so at least another five before they'll schedule my bloodtest... Oy! It might be a long rest of the week ;) I am sure by tomorrow I will be sure I'll get my BFP again. Just needed to vent!:dohh:
> 
> This is SOO me with the MPD. I am up and down and up and down. And then my DH tries to attribute my moodiness to being a pregnancy sign. While I always hate it when AF comes, at least then I KNOW what the result was versus all the uncertainty.
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey All..
> 
> So nice to see so much discussion here about IUIs! My IUIs in FL without insurance as my insurance doesn't cover any of the cost, just the fertility testing. So my IUIs cost $350, but I chose to go for the package which was $950 it included all the US and the beta test, and 1 IUI. I opted to do 2 IUIs back to back last month (unsuccessful) so I just had to add the $350 to the cost, for a total of $1300, then there was the Clomid I took which was $31 I believe. I am single so I had to pay for 2 vials of donor sperm, which was another $1500. It wasn't a cheap month!
> 
> After all that I forgot to ask about my progesterone results! :hehe:
> 
> Do any of you have any knowledge of what a 7dpo, 21 day progesterone level should be?
> Mine was 31.4 and I'm trying to figure out if this is good, bad or indifferent. Also are there any correlations with progesterone levels and being pregnant? She did a beta just to see where we were at, and it was only 0.4. So not showing pregnant yet, but again it is only 7dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was 44. I think anything above 15 is good for a medicated round and means you ovulated. I think there is reasoning that you ovulated more than one egg if you are much higher, but I don't think it is a perfect math (like one egg for every 10 more or anything like that). I was reminded that it cannot be a predictor for pregnancy at all, rather letting you know that if you WERE pregnant, you are in a better place for sustaining the pregnancy without progesterone support.Click to expand...

OK, good to know.. so I was not medicated this month (I was in June, but not July), so do you think that it means I might have released 2 eggs? Or was it just one really good one? :haha: Well I'll stop obsessing now :haha: ya, right! Who am I kidding? I'm driving myself crazy :wacko:!


----------



## dbluett

bloodravon said:


> On our way home from IUI . I only released one egg:cry: ( assuming the 22 there is a 21 left ready to go) going to follow up with lots of DTD tonight and tomorrow. Fertiliaid got DH numbers up to 21.9 per and 9.8 post wash :thumbup: .Better than nothing! But his morphology was under 10% I'm not feeling great about that! The dr did show on the ultra sound all the swimmers alreading moving into the tubes!! Go little dudes!!
> 
> Our IUI was 36.5 hrs post trigger and 40 post lh surge.
> 
> Your numbers are looking great girls, off to rent a movie and put my feet up!!!


Remember it only takes one egg


----------



## TTCisapain

Alicat -- prog test looks great. Agree w/ the others that it cannot be an indicator of preg just that you O'd and if you were preg you could sustain the pregnancy. Mine was 55 last month and I got a BFN. My doctor said they want to see anything above 15 too, but some Drs say anything above 10-12. Also, I was on 200 mgs of oral prog after IUI, so that helps the #s. However, I saw a bunch of posts b/c I am a crazy internet stalker that a lot of women that were in the 80s+ had BFNs and women that were 18 had BFPs, so its anyones guess. 

Hope you have a good 2WW and wishing you baby dust!!


----------



## TTCisapain

Ok ladies ... got the call from the Dr ... they want me to hang tight and have a f/u U/s on Friday morning ... gosh 3 U/S on one week (thank goodness my insurance is covering them so far). 

But, still supposed to do OPKs and if I get a + tomorrow call and schedule IUI for Friday afternoon =) ... I will keep y'all posted


----------



## bloodravon

GL TTCisapain!! we had 3 thsi week as well, i am only covered 50% so it was a bit of a hit for us.. hopfully its worth all the pokin gand proding for you!!


----------



## bloodravon

:dust:GL Alicat, im jealous yo uall get cd 21 numbers.. i get an us day of to confim O but no garentee... good luck .. test in how many more days 7?


----------



## dbluett

TTCisapain said:


> Ok ladies ... got the call from the Dr ... they want me to hang tight and have a f/u U/s on Friday morning ... gosh 3 U/S on one week (thank goodness my insurance is covering them so far).
> 
> But, still supposed to do OPKs and if I get a + tomorrow call and schedule IUI for Friday afternoon =) ... I will keep y'all posted

In two weeks I had 7u/s. Just like you thankfully my insurance covered them


----------



## tanpeach

I had my IUI today. Cervix was a little hard and had a lttle issue. Everything turned out well. Now the 2 week waiting period begin. I took 5 mg letrazole for 5 days and a shot with bravelle. Had 2 follicles one on the left and one on the right ovaray and 19 and 21. Baby dust all around for everyone.


----------



## TTCinTexas

tanpeach said:


> I had my IUI today. Cervix was a little hard and had a lttle issue. Everything turned out well. Now the 2 week waiting period begin. I took 5 mg letrazole for 5 days and a shot with bravelle. Had 2 follicles one on the left and one on the right ovaray and 19 and 21. Baby dust all around for everyone.

I just did my IUI as well. I had a double IUI monday and tuesday with two follicles....one on right was 22 and 16 on the left. The second one hurt a bit and I feel like I did a million sit ups but it's worth it for the :bfp:!!


----------



## dbluett

TTCinTexas said:


> tanpeach said:
> 
> 
> I had my IUI today. Cervix was a little hard and had a lttle issue. Everything turned out well. Now the 2 week waiting period begin. I took 5 mg letrazole for 5 days and a shot with bravelle. Had 2 follicles one on the left and one on the right ovaray and 19 and 21. Baby dust all around for everyone.
> 
> I just did my IUI as well. I had a double IUI monday and tuesday with two follicles....one on right was 22 and 16 on the left. The second one hurt a bit and I feel like I did a million sit ups but it's worth it for the :bfp:!!Click to expand...

Wish you the best of luck. I am now 5dpiui.
Heres hoping for alot of BFPs in the next few weeks.
:dust: to you!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

dbluett said:


> bloodravon said:
> 
> 
> On our way home from IUI . I only released one egg:cry: ( assuming the 22 there is a 21 left ready to go) going to follow up with lots of DTD tonight and tomorrow. Fertiliaid got DH numbers up to 21.9 per and 9.8 post wash :thumbup: .Better than nothing! But his morphology was under 10% I'm not feeling great about that! The dr did show on the ultra sound all the swimmers alreading moving into the tubes!! Go little dudes!!
> 
> Our IUI was 36.5 hrs post trigger and 40 post lh surge.
> 
> Your numbers are looking great girls, off to rent a movie and put my feet up!!!
> 
> 
> Remember it only takes one eggClick to expand...

With PCOS though there is often a quality issue which my doc thinks is what's going on with me. I lose sooo many embryos in my IVF's. So IUI scares me!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

I also had my IUI today :) Wishing everyone a great iui


----------



## fisher640

TTCisapain said:


> Alicat -- prog test looks great. Agree w/ the others that it cannot be an indicator of preg just that you O'd and if you were preg you could sustain the pregnancy. Mine was 55 last month and I got a BFN. My doctor said they want to see anything above 15 too, but some Drs say anything above 10-12. Also, I was on 200 mgs of oral prog after IUI, so that helps the #s. However, I saw a bunch of posts b/c I am a crazy internet stalker that a lot of women that were in the 80s+ had BFNs and women that were 18 had BFPs, so its anyones guess.
> 
> Hope you have a good 2WW and wishing you baby dust!!

Mine was 65 and definitely got a BFN that month.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Moorebetter said:


> I also had my IUI today :) Wishing everyone a great iui

Good luck. There are a lot of us in the 2WW now!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

WOW.. so many IUIs in the past few days! YAY! GL to all of you, as you enter the 2WW. I'm 1/2 through my 2WW closing in on 8DPO soon. 

Thanks for your votes of confidence with my progesterone level. This has been an unmedicated month so no stimulating the ovaries and since my progesterone level was just fine on its own, I don't need to take progesterone supplements either! YAY! The woman at the clinic was hopeful that since I was 8DP IUI (7DPO) that my level was still high. I guess it peaks around 7 DPO and then starts to fall back to really low levels when AF comes. Also my progesterone level was a 3.4 the day of my IUI, so it has literally jumped by a factor of almost 10! So that is pretty cool. 

I guess I'm just driving myself crazy with this 2WW, wondering if it is going to take this month or not?

Let me know if anyone wants to symptom spot!! :haha:


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> Hey All..
> 
> So nice to see so much discussion here about IUIs! My IUIs in FL without insurance as my insurance doesn't cover any of the cost, just the fertility testing. So my IUIs cost $350, but I chose to go for the package which was $950 it included all the US and the beta test, and 1 IUI. I opted to do 2 IUIs back to back last month (unsuccessful) so I just had to add the $350 to the cost, for a total of $1300, then there was the Clomid I took which was $31 I believe. I am single so I had to pay for 2 vials of donor sperm, which was another $1500. It wasn't a cheap month!
> 
> After all that I forgot to ask about my progesterone results! :hehe:
> 
> Do any of you have any knowledge of what a 7dpo, 21 day progesterone level should be?
> Mine was 31.4 and I'm trying to figure out if this is good, bad or indifferent. Also are there any correlations with progesterone levels and being pregnant? She did a beta just to see where we were at, and it was only 0.4. So not showing pregnant yet, but again it is only 7dpo.

Alicatt, just want to say your chart looks awesome, i love that 6dpo dip!!!:dust:


----------



## Molly_001

Alicatt I had my IUI yesterday too so I'm definitely up for symptom spotting with you, even though I'm on HCG shots I don't care. Over here we are only able to do one IUI and they do it about 15 hours after the trigger. My RE also will cancel the procedure if there are more than 2 folicles ready to pop. Sooo many rules but we made it through them all and are BDing as much as we can to make up for only being allowed that one IUI

GL to everyone on their 2WW, I've got everything crossed for all of us


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> WOW.. so many IUIs in the past few days! YAY! GL to all of you, as you enter the 2WW. I'm 1/2 through my 2WW closing in on 8DPO soon.
> 
> Thanks for your votes of confidence with my progesterone level. This has been an unmedicated month so no stimulating the ovaries and since my progesterone level was just fine on its own, I don't need to take progesterone supplements either! YAY! The woman at the clinic was hopeful that since I was 8DP IUI (7DPO) that my level was still high. I guess it peaks around 7 DPO and then starts to fall back to really low levels when AF comes. Also my progesterone level was a 3.4 the day of my IUI, so it has literally jumped by a factor of almost 10! So that is pretty cool.
> 
> I guess I'm just driving myself crazy with this 2WW, wondering if it is going to take this month or not?
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants to symptom spot!! :haha:

Hey girl! We are in the same boat, since we had our IUI's on the same day. I'm not sure if I ovulated the night before, or the day of the IUI. I had some seriously painful cramping the night before the iui on both sides, and I haven't been charting... sooo... I don't know!

I'd be happy to symptom spot with you, as I've been doing it on my own anyways. I don't like not knowing -- if this one doesn't take, I think that I will start testing from the day after trigger, so I can see when it gets lighter. I'm going crazy here... So symptoms: fatigue, headache (days 5dpo & 6dpo), cramping, loss of appetite (is this one weird?), and I've been extremely gassy/bloated. What about you?


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> WOW.. so many IUIs in the past few days! YAY! GL to all of you, as you enter the 2WW. I'm 1/2 through my 2WW closing in on 8DPO soon.
> 
> Thanks for your votes of confidence with my progesterone level. This has been an unmedicated month so no stimulating the ovaries and since my progesterone level was just fine on its own, I don't need to take progesterone supplements either! YAY! The woman at the clinic was hopeful that since I was 8DP IUI (7DPO) that my level was still high. I guess it peaks around 7 DPO and then starts to fall back to really low levels when AF comes. Also my progesterone level was a 3.4 the day of my IUI, so it has literally jumped by a factor of almost 10! So that is pretty cool.
> 
> I guess I'm just driving myself crazy with this 2WW, wondering if it is going to take this month or not?
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants to symptom spot!! :haha:
> 
> Hey girl! We are in the same boat, since we had our IUI's on the same day. I'm not sure if I ovulated the night before, or the day of the IUI. I had some seriously painful cramping the night before the iui on both sides, and I haven't been charting... sooo... I don't know!
> 
> I'd be happy to symptom spot with you, as I've been doing it on my own anyways. I don't like not knowing -- if this one doesn't take, I think that I will start testing from the day after trigger, so I can see when it gets lighter. I'm going crazy here... So symptoms: fatigue, headache (days 5dpo & 6dpo), cramping, loss of appetite (is this one weird?), and I've been extremely gassy/bloated. What about you?Click to expand...


Yep, most of the same. Headache, fatigue, nausea, cramping, gas, bloating. This morning I kind of felt like AF was about to appear, but she isn't due for another 5-7 days. I usually go 15 DPO and on day 16 AF appears, and today is only 8 DPO. Plus I had another huge dip in my temp this morning. So what is up with that? Am I having twins? LOL! I doubt that is the case as I only had one nice follicle this month (we didn't do any medications). I do think that the fatigue is getting worse, as is the nausea. The nausea seemed to be on and off throughout the day, but now it seems to be stronger, and more often! That seems to have happened in the past day or 2 (7-8 DPO). Like right now, I think I could go :sick: in the toilet. GROSS.


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> WOW.. so many IUIs in the past few days! YAY! GL to all of you, as you enter the 2WW. I'm 1/2 through my 2WW closing in on 8DPO soon.
> 
> Thanks for your votes of confidence with my progesterone level. This has been an unmedicated month so no stimulating the ovaries and since my progesterone level was just fine on its own, I don't need to take progesterone supplements either! YAY! The woman at the clinic was hopeful that since I was 8DP IUI (7DPO) that my level was still high. I guess it peaks around 7 DPO and then starts to fall back to really low levels when AF comes. Also my progesterone level was a 3.4 the day of my IUI, so it has literally jumped by a factor of almost 10! So that is pretty cool.
> 
> I guess I'm just driving myself crazy with this 2WW, wondering if it is going to take this month or not?
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants to symptom spot!! :haha:
> 
> Hey girl! We are in the same boat, since we had our IUI's on the same day. I'm not sure if I ovulated the night before, or the day of the IUI. I had some seriously painful cramping the night before the iui on both sides, and I haven't been charting... sooo... I don't know!
> 
> I'd be happy to symptom spot with you, as I've been doing it on my own anyways. I don't like not knowing -- if this one doesn't take, I think that I will start testing from the day after trigger, so I can see when it gets lighter. I'm going crazy here... So symptoms: fatigue, headache (days 5dpo & 6dpo), cramping, loss of appetite (is this one weird?), and I've been extremely gassy/bloated. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, most of the same. Headache, fatigue, nausea, cramping, gas, bloating. This morning I kind of felt like AF was about to appear, but she isn't due for another 5-7 days. I usually go 15 DPO and on day 16 AF appears, and today is only 8 DPO. Plus I had another huge dip in my temp this morning. So what is up with that? Am I having twins? LOL! I doubt that is the case as I only had one nice follicle this month (we didn't do any medications). I do think that the fatigue is getting worse, as is the nausea. The nausea seemed to be on and off throughout the day, but now it seems to be stronger, and more often! That seems to have happened in the past day or 2 (7-8 DPO). Like right now, I think I could go :sick: in the toilet. GROSS.Click to expand...

I usually only go about 12-13DPO. I usually O myself on CD16. My cycles are 28-29 days. So, being that my IUI was on CD16, I don't think this cycle would be any different :) I would be due for AF on the 23rd, which is when I was told to call my RE's office. I had some nausea yesterday too, and today I feel COMPLETELY different. I felt famished at breakfast, but I couldn't finish dinner last night, I felt so crappy. But I have been EXTREMELY thirsty. I hopey ou feel better soon... and who knows, maybe you will have twins! ;) The fatigue is horrible, too this week... my two bff's want to go see Magic Mike tonight, and I agreed to go. Originally they wanted to see the 7:20 show (this is a two hour movie...) and now they are taking about a 7:50. I wouldn't get home until LATE. We'll see if I stay awake through the movie!

Anyone else have symptoms to share? :haha:


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> I usually only go about 12-13DPO. I usually O myself on CD16. My cycles are 28-29 days. So, being that my IUI was on CD16, I don't think this cycle would be any different :) I would be due for AF on the 23rd, which is when I was told to call my RE's office. I had some nausea yesterday too, and today I feel COMPLETELY different. I felt famished at breakfast, but I couldn't finish dinner last night, I felt so crappy. But I have been EXTREMELY thirsty. I hopey ou feel better soon... and who knows, maybe you will have twins! ;) The fatigue is horrible, too this week... my two bff's want to go see Magic Mike tonight, and I agreed to go. Originally they wanted to see the 7:20 show (this is a two hour movie...) and now they are taking about a 7:50. I wouldn't get home until LATE. We'll see if I stay awake through the movie!
> 
> Anyone else have symptoms to share? :haha:

OHH.. well I hope the movie is good! I want to see it too, but I think I'll have to wait until I'm back in FL to do that. There aren't any movie theaters that are close enough to where I am in Canada (its pretty rural up here). Yes, I hear you, I could have crawled into bed at 7pm last night. Instead I went out for dinner with my aunt/uncle and to the theatre. I felt bad because I was yawning through the show, even though it was pretty funny. Let's hope we see 2 :bfp: one for you, and one for me! Then lots more for all the others in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## sweetc

I'm 12dpo today with no real symptoms (or at least none that I can't explain away to something else). I have had mild cramps for the last couple days, and yesterday my nipples were very itchy, which isn't really normal. But nada today except maybe a slight yellow/brown tint to my CM. I got a BFN on 10dpo. I'll test again tomorrow (13dpo), but my hopes are dropping each day :nope: I'm guessing I'll be going to the August IUI board, but hopefully none of you are following me!!!


----------



## alicatt

sweetc said:


> I'm 12dpo today with no real symptoms (or at least none that I can't explain away to something else). I have had mild cramps for the last couple days, and yesterday my nipples were very itchy, which isn't really normal. But nada today except maybe a slight yellow/brown tint to my CM. I got a BFN on 10dpo. I'll test again tomorrow (13dpo), but my hopes are dropping each day :nope: I'm guessing I'll be going to the August IUI board, but hopefully none of you are following me!!!

Best of luck sweetc! You are still in until AF arrives. I have heard that many women are certain that AF is about to arrive and then they get their :bfp: so it is possible! If not, best of luck in August! 

I was talking with my FS yesterday and we came up with a tentative plan for August. I wish I could remember the drug she wants to try, its used for IVF patients, but at lower doses it can be used for IUIs and she said she has had a lot of luck with getting a few mature and healthy follicles with it, unlike Clomid or Femara. It is an injectible, and it starts with the letter P.


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> sweetc said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo today with no real symptoms (or at least none that I can't explain away to something else). I have had mild cramps for the last couple days, and yesterday my nipples were very itchy, which isn't really normal. But nada today except maybe a slight yellow/brown tint to my CM. I got a BFN on 10dpo. I'll test again tomorrow (13dpo), but my hopes are dropping each day :nope: I'm guessing I'll be going to the August IUI board, but hopefully none of you are following me!!!
> 
> Best of luck sweetc! You are still in until AF arrives. I have heard that many women are certain that AF is about to arrive and then they get their :bfp: so it is possible! If not, best of luck in August!
> 
> I was talking with my FS yesterday and we came up with a tentative plan for August. I wish I could remember the drug she wants to try, its used for IVF patients, but at lower doses it can be used for IUIs and she said she has had a lot of luck with getting a few mature and healthy follicles with it, unlike Clomid or Femara. It is an injectible, and it starts with the letter P.Click to expand...

Pergonal?


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetc said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo today with no real symptoms (or at least none that I can't explain away to something else). I have had mild cramps for the last couple days, and yesterday my nipples were very itchy, which isn't really normal. But nada today except maybe a slight yellow/brown tint to my CM. I got a BFN on 10dpo. I'll test again tomorrow (13dpo), but my hopes are dropping each day :nope: I'm guessing I'll be going to the August IUI board, but hopefully none of you are following me!!!
> 
> Best of luck sweetc! You are still in until AF arrives. I have heard that many women are certain that AF is about to arrive and then they get their :bfp: so it is possible! If not, best of luck in August!
> 
> I was talking with my FS yesterday and we came up with a tentative plan for August. I wish I could remember the drug she wants to try, its used for IVF patients, but at lower doses it can be used for IUIs and she said she has had a lot of luck with getting a few mature and healthy follicles with it, unlike Clomid or Femara. It is an injectible, and it starts with the letter P.Click to expand...
> 
> Pergonal?Click to expand...

That might be it! Have you tried it?


----------



## Aisak

Sweetc, i'll be with you. BFN at 11dpo. It's funny how you think you're ok until you see that stark white negative. One look and i was bawling my eyes out.


----------



## jen1019

sweetc said:


> I'm 12dpo today with no real symptoms (or at least none that I can't explain away to something else). I have had mild cramps for the last couple days, and yesterday my nipples were very itchy, which isn't really normal. But nada today except maybe a slight yellow/brown tint to my CM. I got a BFN on 10dpo. I'll test again tomorrow (13dpo), but my hopes are dropping each day :nope: I'm guessing I'll be going to the August IUI board, but hopefully none of you are following me!!!

Hang in there... I know that it's hard. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, though. Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## Moorebetter

well ladies Im offically 1DPIUI :) ekkkkk

I will be testing July 28th, 10dpiui early I know!!

My 3 year wedding anv. is August 8th. What a surprise that would be !!


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetc said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo today with no real symptoms (or at least none that I can't explain away to something else). I have had mild cramps for the last couple days, and yesterday my nipples were very itchy, which isn't really normal. But nada today except maybe a slight yellow/brown tint to my CM. I got a BFN on 10dpo. I'll test again tomorrow (13dpo), but my hopes are dropping each day :nope: I'm guessing I'll be going to the August IUI board, but hopefully none of you are following me!!!
> 
> Best of luck sweetc! You are still in until AF arrives. I have heard that many women are certain that AF is about to arrive and then they get their :bfp: so it is possible! If not, best of luck in August!
> 
> I was talking with my FS yesterday and we came up with a tentative plan for August. I wish I could remember the drug she wants to try, its used for IVF patients, but at lower doses it can be used for IUIs and she said she has had a lot of luck with getting a few mature and healthy follicles with it, unlike Clomid or Femara. It is an injectible, and it starts with the letter P.Click to expand...
> 
> Pergonal?Click to expand...
> 
> That might be it! Have you tried it?Click to expand...

nope, haven't tried that one. I have only tried Menopur with clomid. Menopur is what got me my 2 follies at 21 and 22 at cd11, also a + opk test on same day. I get more side effects from the clomid than from Menopur.
good luck, i hope it works for you.


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetc said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo today with no real symptoms (or at least none that I can't explain away to something else). I have had mild cramps for the last couple days, and yesterday my nipples were very itchy, which isn't really normal. But nada today except maybe a slight yellow/brown tint to my CM. I got a BFN on 10dpo. I'll test again tomorrow (13dpo), but my hopes are dropping each day :nope: I'm guessing I'll be going to the August IUI board, but hopefully none of you are following me!!!
> 
> Best of luck sweetc! You are still in until AF arrives. I have heard that many women are certain that AF is about to arrive and then they get their :bfp: so it is possible! If not, best of luck in August!
> 
> I was talking with my FS yesterday and we came up with a tentative plan for August. I wish I could remember the drug she wants to try, its used for IVF patients, but at lower doses it can be used for IUIs and she said she has had a lot of luck with getting a few mature and healthy follicles with it, unlike Clomid or Femara. It is an injectible, and it starts with the letter P.Click to expand...
> 
> Pergonal?Click to expand...
> 
> That might be it! Have you tried it?Click to expand...
> 
> nope, haven't tried that one. I have only tried Menopur with clomid. Menopur is what got me my 2 follies at 21 and 22 at cd11, also a + opk test on same day. I get more side effects from the clomid than from Menopur.
> good luck, i hope it works for you.Click to expand...

The way my FS was describing it, it sounded way better than the other options. This drug is given starting day 5 until you are about to ovulate. So it stimulates the ovaries all the way through and she said that women have a few really healthy looking follicles doing it this way. Of course the dose is lower if you are doing IUI because you don't want to have too many follicles, but it does seem to work really well, or at least that is what she said. I don't have any trouble growing a follicle or ovulating or with my progesterone levels, I just can't afford to keep doing IUIs every month! So if this month is a wash, I am considering doing that next month. Maybe I'll get 2-3 really healthy follicles which will up my chances. It is worth a try!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Moorebetter said:


> well ladies Im offically 1DPIUI :) ekkkkk
> 
> I will be testing July 28th, 10dpiui early I know!!
> 
> My 3 year wedding anv. is August 8th. What a surprise that would be !!

We are on the same day - we were last month too? LOL

I had one IUI done on Tuesday, then a 2nd done on Wednesday and my RE said that we will count the 2WW from the 2nd IUI. I am scheduled for an in office PT on August 1st, but will probably test a day or two before at home.

GL!!! Let's hope this is our month! :thumbup:


----------



## KBrain3377

TTCisapain said:


> bloodravon said:
> 
> 
> what insurance do you all have? I have Kaiser Socal.. 50% coverage for IUI and 0 for IVF
> anything infertility related costs me 50% no copays here! this cycle will = 1000 out of pocket.. startin to wonder if this doesnt work if IVF maybe a better investment.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: good luck all!
> 
> I have Aetna. They cover diagnostics only so my U/S, meds are covered with copays ($30 for visits / $45 for Ovidrel, and other med are $5.00 copay). My sperm washing / insemination is $224.00 at my office, so that is out of pocket, and the supplements that we are taking ... I am spending about $500-600 per cycle including buying OPK kit, and all the other fun stuff that comes along with it.
> 
> My thoughts going the IUI route was that it is 20-30% chance and IVF is only 30% chance too, so if it works definitely worth the savings of $10K for IVF (my IVF is not covered either). My DH and I are thinking of adoption rather than IVF if IUI's do not work. Personally, my brother was adopted, so I am mentally fine with going that route. I would rather spend the $10-15K on the adoption knowing I will have a little one there .. but, we all have to make some tough decisions with trying to have a child.
> 
> Wishing you luck, but just wanted to let you know my DH and I went through the same thoughts and that is how we came to the conclusion.Click to expand...

TTCispain - love your name, btw. What office do you go to in Chicago? I'm in Chicago as well, and I'm trying to figure out if we need to transfer to another office which is more affordable - ours is good but very expensive. 
Thanks, and good luck to you!


----------



## jen1019

greyhoundmom said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> well ladies Im offically 1DPIUI :) ekkkkk
> 
> I will be testing July 28th, 10dpiui early I know!!
> 
> My 3 year wedding anv. is August 8th. What a surprise that would be !!
> 
> We are on the same day - we were last month too? LOL
> 
> I had one IUI done on Tuesday, then a 2nd done on Wednesday and my RE said that we will count the 2WW from the 2nd IUI. I am scheduled for an in office PT on August 1st, but will probably test a day or two before at home.
> 
> GL!!! Let's hope this is our month! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck for both of you ladies this month. I hope it's a quick TWW for you!


----------



## dbluett

So exciting to see so may tww. Hoping to see alot of :BFP:


----------



## bloodravon

Moorebetter said:


> well ladies Im offically 1DPIUI :) ekkkkk
> 
> I will be testing July 28th, 10dpiui early I know!!
> 
> My 3 year wedding anv. is August 8th. What a surprise that would be !!

ME TOO Moorebetter! I had mine Yesterday.. went heom relaxed.. had a few tiny sips of red wine to relax the nerves of lettign my hubby take on all the house work for the day.. 

do you test 31st or 1st? best wishes!!!!!:dust:


----------



## bloodravon

I am cheerign all of you girls on, looks liek this is very simular to last months dates.. hopfulyl this TWW is full of +++s!!!!

I have been usign internet cheapie strips for years, this time i decided to watch the II turn to I before i get excited abtou any faint lines showing back up at 11DPO.. too many heart aches... so far 1DPIUI and 3DPtrigger I have two very string lines... and mild cramps ( liek i did situps) yesterady i was EXAUSTED fromthe stress of my husbands VERY low Morphology.. he had 80% when westarted btu only 9 mil..:spermy: not he has 21 mil prewash but <10% morphology.. I have NO HOPE :cry:for this month.. and i am super depressed...:sad:


----------



## TTCisapain

KBrain3377 said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodravon said:
> 
> 
> what insurance do you all have? I have Kaiser Socal.. 50% coverage for IUI and 0 for IVF
> anything infertility related costs me 50% no copays here! this cycle will = 1000 out of pocket.. startin to wonder if this doesnt work if IVF maybe a better investment.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: good luck all!
> 
> I have Aetna. They cover diagnostics only so my U/S, meds are covered with copays ($30 for visits / $45 for Ovidrel, and other med are $5.00 copay). My sperm washing / insemination is $224.00 at my office, so that is out of pocket, and the supplements that we are taking ... I am spending about $500-600 per cycle including buying OPK kit, and all the other fun stuff that comes along with it.
> 
> 
> I am going to Fertility Centers of Illinois. I love Dr. Jacobs ... he is out of the Crystal Lake and Buffalo Grove offices. Without insurance they are pretty pricey too, but I think their staff is excellent!!
> 
> My thoughts going the IUI route was that it is 20-30% chance and IVF is only 30% chance too, so if it works definitely worth the savings of $10K for IVF (my IVF is not covered either). My DH and I are thinking of adoption rather than IVF if IUI's do not work. Personally, my brother was adopted, so I am mentally fine with going that route. I would rather spend the $10-15K on the adoption knowing I will have a little one there .. but, we all have to make some tough decisions with trying to have a child.
> 
> Wishing you luck, but just wanted to let you know my DH and I went through the same thoughts and that is how we came to the conclusion.Click to expand...
> 
> TTCispain - love your name, btw. What office do you go to in Chicago? I'm in Chicago as well, and I'm trying to figure out if we need to transfer to another office which is more affordable - ours is good but very expensive.
> Thanks, and good luck to you!Click to expand...

I am going to Fertility Centers of Illinois (the Crystal Lake location). They have several branches, but I really love Dr Jacobs. He is very nice and seems to do things the right way, but very empathetic to the situation. He is the main Dr out of that location and the Buffalo Grove location. They can be pricey w/o insurance too, but the nursing staff is there all the time and are great to deal with!!


----------



## dbluett

I have a question. The last few days i have been having some cramping, nothing major and not like AF cramps i am used to . Is it too early for implantation cramping? I will be 6dpiui.


----------



## TTCisapain

Update ladies, still a negative OPK this morning, so on to CD 15 tomorrow and I will have a u/s at 7:30. Hope OPK is a + (this timing is normal for when I am on Clomid, was early last month). 

If all goes well I will get good news tomorrow and do IUI on Sunday prob ... which means I will be heading to downtown Chicago for a nice field trip w/ my DH =)


----------



## sweetc

dbluett said:


> I have a question. The last few days i have been having some cramping, nothing major and not like AF cramps i am used to . Is it too early for implantation cramping? I will be 6dpiui.

I don't think 6 days is too early. I believe normal is 6-12? So you'd be on the early side of normal, but definitely in the range. Fingers crossed that's what it is!!!!


----------



## sweetc

Well ladies - my temperature plummeted 0.6 degrees to the coverline today with AF due tomorrow. I didn't bother to waste a test. A miracle could still happen, but I think I'll be moving on to next month's board in a couple weeks. I'm going to try to take those couple weeks off, but hopefully I'll see you there (while you are visiting from the 1st trimester board :flower: )


----------



## alicatt

sweetc said:


> Well ladies - my temperature plummeted 0.6 degrees to the coverline today with AF due tomorrow. I didn't bother to waste a test. A miracle could still happen, but I think I'll be moving on to next month's board in a couple weeks. I'm going to try to take those couple weeks off, but hopefully I'll see you there (while you are visiting from the 1st trimester board :flower: )

Sweetc, so sorry to hear about your temp drop. It could just be a wonky temp and tomorrow you see it rise again! :dust: to you if not for this month then for next!


----------



## adroplet

Alicatt - really like your chart right now, looks like it's about to turn triphasic. 
good luck,:dust:


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> Alicatt - really like your chart right now, looks like it's about to turn triphasic.
> good luck,:dust:

Thanks adroplet! I'm not holding much hope though, I have had really bad cramps this morning, they kind of turn into nausea. I guess I'll know for sure in another couple of days!


----------



## Maycee02

Hello ladies!!
I just had my first IUI on 7/9! I'm currently on 11dpiui and the 2ww is so hard! I was on Letrizole and the Gonal F injection so I'm hoping the combo of the 2 will work! I've had some symptoms but they could also be from the progesterone so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.. my DH and I have been trying for 2 1/2 years with NO luck.. I have a low egg reserve as I'm 36 and he (TMI ALERT) has thick semen to it's hard for his little swimmers to swim up apparently. 
I've heard so much negative stuff about how most of the time the first time doesn't work.. BUT.. I've also read a TON of people who it DID work to on the first try so I'm going to just stay positive and keep the faith!!!
Hope well all get good news this cycle!! :)


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt - really like your chart right now, looks like it's about to turn triphasic.
> good luck,:dust:
> 
> Thanks adroplet! I'm not holding much hope though, I have had really bad cramps this morning, they kind of turn into nausea. I guess I'll know for sure in another couple of days!Click to expand...

Those are all good signs though, just gotta keep positive and relax. I'm sending you good vibes all the way from CA. Hopefully I get to see your BFP before I leave on vacation on Monday.


----------



## alicatt

Maycee02 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> I just had my first IUI on 7/9! I'm currently on 11dpiui and the 2ww is so hard! I was on Letrizole and the Gonal F injection so I'm hoping the combo of the 2 will work! I've had some symptoms but they could also be from the progesterone so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.. my DH and I have been trying for 2 1/2 years with NO luck.. I have a low egg reserve as I'm 36 and he (TMI ALERT) has thick semen to it's hard for his little swimmers to swim up apparently.
> I've heard so much negative stuff about how most of the time the first time doesn't work.. BUT.. I've also read a TON of people who it DID work to on the first try so I'm going to just stay positive and keep the faith!!!
> Hope well all get good news this cycle!! :)

Maycee02, good luck! I hope it works for you :) I'm on my second IUI and 10dpiui (9DPO), so I'm right there with you! FX'd that it works and we see some :bfp: soon!


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> Maycee02 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> I just had my first IUI on 7/9! I'm currently on 11dpiui and the 2ww is so hard! I was on Letrizole and the Gonal F injection so I'm hoping the combo of the 2 will work! I've had some symptoms but they could also be from the progesterone so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.. my DH and I have been trying for 2 1/2 years with NO luck.. I have a low egg reserve as I'm 36 and he (TMI ALERT) has thick semen to it's hard for his little swimmers to swim up apparently.
> I've heard so much negative stuff about how most of the time the first time doesn't work.. BUT.. I've also read a TON of people who it DID work to on the first try so I'm going to just stay positive and keep the faith!!!
> Hope well all get good news this cycle!! :)
> 
> Maycee02, good luck! I hope it works for you :) I'm on my second IUI and 10dpiui (9DPO), so I'm right there with you! FX'd that it works and we see some :bfp: soon!Click to expand...

There are several of us within a couple of days of each other. Hopefully we will see a bunch of BFP's soon! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone. I keep changing my mind if I think I am or not. This week I have had heart burn a few times, which I never get. Not sure if that is really a symptom. I was VERY tempted to take a HPT test today, but I didn't :) Trying to be good! 10DPO/IUI today... we should know next week! Hopefully beta will be Monday and not Tuesday.


----------



## TTCisapain

Dr visit went well today. Still no +OPK test, but my right follicle is 19.5 and my left is 18, so I have 2 that are mature and ready, hoping the one on the left grows a little more before Sunday. 

I have to trigger tonight and DTD =) ... Nothing tomorrow and go in for IUI on Sunday at 9 AM. My DH will unfortunately have to give the sample there since it is a bit of a hike and I dont want to risk a bad sample. So we should be in the 2WW by Monday. Lining was great too (at 9.2) and they want anything above an 8. 

We should DTD Sunday night too ... hopefully DH has the energy ... Then we start Prog 200MGs orally on 8/3, prog test is scheduled for 7/27 and preg test on 8/3 ( I will be at the in-laws so that will be fun) ... 

Did get some not so fun news ... it turns out the U/S's once I am in a cycle may not be covered by insurance, so I am working w/ my Dr office to try and get the pre-certification needed from Aetna ... Baseline U/S are 267.00 and the other ones are 187.00 a piece (unfortunately I had 3 of them this month since my cycle was jacked up), so we will be paying a nice chunk of change this month if it is not covered. 

Hopefully, it will all be worth it in the end and it will be much less than IVF =)


----------



## dbluett

TTCisapain said:


> Dr visit went well today. Still no +OPK test, but my right follicle is 19.5 and my left is 18, so I have 2 that are mature and ready, hoping the one on the left grows a little more before Sunday.
> 
> I have to trigger tonight and DTD =) ... Nothing tomorrow and go in for IUI on Sunday at 9 AM. My DH will unfortunately have to give the sample there since it is a bit of a hike and I dont want to risk a bad sample. So we should be in the 2WW by Monday. Lining was great too (at 9.2) and they want anything above an 8.
> 
> We should DTD Sunday night too ... hopefully DH has the energy ... Then we start Prog 200MGs orally on 8/3, prog test is scheduled for 7/27 and preg test on 8/3 ( I will be at the in-laws so that will be fun) ...
> 
> Did get some not so fun news ... it turns out the U/S's once I am in a cycle may not be covered by insurance, so I am working w/ my Dr office to try and get the pre-certification needed from Aetna ... Baseline U/S are 267.00 and the other ones are 187.00 a piece (unfortunately I had 3 of them this month since my cycle was jacked up), so we will be paying a nice chunk of change this month if it is not covered.
> 
> Hopefully, it will all be worth it in the end and it will be much less than IVF =)


Good luck!!! I had triggered last thursday and we DTD, nothing Friday and then IUI on sat at 10am. We DTD sat night and sunday night! HEHE 
I am also taking prog, but mine is vaginally. I know TMI.


----------



## greyhoundmom

Day 2 into my 2WW. Tick...tick...tick....

Can time go any slower? You'd think I'd be a little used to it given that it's my try #3.


----------



## fisher640

So I'm going in the morning for a beta (14dpiui) and I'll keep you guys posted. It's actually looking surprisingly good here in fisherland, just hope the good news keeps up. 

You can check here for more details:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/622818-fisher640s-ttc-1-a-35.html


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> So I'm going in the morning for a beta (14dpiui) and I'll keep you guys posted. It's actually looking surprisingly good here in fisherland, just hope the good news keeps up.
> 
> You can check here for more details:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/622818-fisher640s-ttc-1-a-35.html

WOOHOO! That picture on the other page looks really good, I hope that you have a BETA positive tomorrow, FX'd!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

fisher640 said:


> So I'm going in the morning for a beta (14dpiui) and I'll keep you guys posted. It's actually looking surprisingly good here in fisherland, just hope the good news keeps up.
> 
> You can check here for more details:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/622818-fisher640s-ttc-1-a-35.html

So very happy for you!! Your the first, now the rest of us ladies need to get our :bfp:!!!

I'm 4dpiui and loosing my mind!! Didn't test out the trigger, not sure if my nerves could handle that but now I kinda wish I had.


----------



## adroplet

fisher640 said:


> So I'm going in the morning for a beta (14dpiui) and I'll keep you guys posted. It's actually looking surprisingly good here in fisherland, just hope the good news keeps up.
> 
> You can check here for more details:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/622818-fisher640s-ttc-1-a-35.html

Congratulations!!! :happydance: that is a beautiful picture and obviously a positive! Don't worry about it getting darker daily, the ics take a while to get super dark. Even my ic taken at 3dptigger was not as dark as the control. Don't worry, you got you BFP right there......your beta will be proof.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Fisher! That is definitely a plus! And FYI those tests are known for faint lines. :)


----------



## fisher640

1st Beta = 214!!!
:happydance:


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> 1st Beta = 214!!!
> :happydance:

WOOHOO! fisher that is fabulous! What DPO did you start getting the faint lines? Just wondering if there is still hope for me ;) Happy and Healthy 9 months to you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tulip1975

fisher640 said:


> 1st Beta = 214!!!
> :happydance:

Congrats, fisher! I am so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## tulip1975

I met with my RE yesterday to go over our Clomid/IUI cycle that ended on 7/13. We are doing a natural cycle this month because of the timing of our consult. I'm going to take the progesterone on my own after ovulation.

We're really not sure what to do for the next cycle. He basically said 10-12% chance with Clomid, 25% with injections, and 62% with IVF (for my age group). The bump from Clomid to injections is from approx $1,750 (incl meds) to $4,000, and IVF is around $16,000. Those are huge cost jumps.


----------



## fisher640

alicatt said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 1st Beta = 214!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> WOOHOO! fisher that is fabulous! What DPO did you start getting the faint lines? Just wondering if there is still hope for me ;) Happy and Healthy 9 months to you :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I just randomly POAS after my 12hour shift at like 1030 on Tuesday which was 10dpiui. I was planning on waiting till FMU the next morning but you know how that goes :haha: it didn't show up right away but in <3 min it was there and I was home alone and just kept walking over and picking it up and saying out load "that's not a joke?".... "that's not a joke?" :rofl:


----------



## adroplet

fisher640 said:


> 1st Beta = 214!!!
> :happydance:

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS Fisher!!!:happydance:


----------



## KBrain3377

fisher640 said:


> 1st Beta = 214!!!
> :happydance:

Congrats Fisher! I already posted on your other thread, but here's another shout out to you! :thumbup:


----------



## KBrain3377

tulip1975 said:


> I met with my RE yesterday to go over our Clomid/IUI cycle that ended on 7/13. We are doing a natural cycle this month because of the timing of our consult. I'm going to take the progesterone on my own after ovulation.
> 
> We're really not sure what to do for the next cycle. He basically said 10-12% chance with Clomid, 25% with injections, and 62% with IVF (for my age group). The bump from Clomid to injections is from approx $1,750 (incl meds) to $4,000, and IVF is around $16,000. Those are huge cost jumps.

Hi Tulip - 

I'm in the same boat as you - same age, and we were given similar stats by our RE. We have no other known issues, all of the tests check out fine and DH's numbers are through the roof (I joke that he should be impregnating half of Chicago and instead here he is stuck w/me :) )

We just finished one IUI w/injectibles which was unsuccessful and now we're also not sure what to do next. I've previously done 6 rounds of Chlomid. We're almost done tapping out our 10K maximum fertility treatments w/insurance, with all the testing, medication and everything else, it adds up fast! Now I'm thinking that maybe IVF is just the best bang for your buck? From what I've been reading, a lot of people have to do 3 or more IUIs to get a BFP, and IUI is about 1/3 the cost of IVF, so.... 
not sure I'm ready to go that drastic of a route yet, but I do know I am so sick and tired!!!!!! of ttc-ing!!!! ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## KBrain3377

sweetc said:


> Well ladies - my temperature plummeted 0.6 degrees to the coverline today with AF due tomorrow. I didn't bother to waste a test. A miracle could still happen, but I think I'll be moving on to next month's board in a couple weeks. I'm going to try to take those couple weeks off, but hopefully I'll see you there (while you are visiting from the 1st trimester board :flower: )

Hi sweetc - Just read your blog, so sorry about the temp drop! I also just got another BFN, I'm not even sure why I bothered to waste so many tests on a clearly failed cycle. I'm 14DP IUI and I wish the witch would get here already. The annoying thing is that I've been testing since 5DPIUI and I have some positive ones from the trigger shot, and I just wish they were the actual tests! Grrrrr. This was my first IUI and first time w/injectibles, and I was so excited about the shots being practically painless, and how good DH was at giving them, blah blah. I'm also w/you in that I'm actually considering the IVF route too, instead of trying repeated IUIs. In some sense, I think it may just be a better value, but maybe that's just the shopaholic in me. What are your thoughts re: IVF?


----------



## jen1019

Fisher -- Congrats on the positive beta! That is such great news :) I hope to go on Monday for mine, but am totally unsure on all of this. Now you tested before your beta- did you trigger this cycle? I am afraid of taking a HPT and getting a false positive so I am trying to wait.

Tulip- that has to be really hard for you financially. I'm lucky in that with the insurance that I have, IUI is covered. Clomid was a $9 copay, the trigger shot was only $5. And each of my ultrasounds and the actual IUI was $30 a pop. But IVF is not covered at all so I do hope that the IUI will work for us. There is no way that we can afford $15000 in one shot, so if IUI doesn't work for us I'm not sure what we will do. GL! <3


----------



## fisher640

jen1019 said:


> Fisher -- Congrats on the positive beta! That is such great news :) I hope to go on Monday for mine, but am totally unsure on all of this. Now you tested before your beta- did you trigger this cycle? I am afraid of taking a HPT and getting a false positive so I am trying to wait.

No trigger. I've always ovulated on my own. They based my IUIs on home OPKs.


----------



## dbluett

Currently 7dpiui, and getting very nervous. Going to take hpt next Wednesday or thursday. Blood pt is on july 30th. 

Best of luck to everybody


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats on the beta!!! With the pg I lost, once it turned positive I started bawling. I just wanted it that bad. And with IVF...everything is so much bigger!!! :*)


----------



## kele

dbluett said:


> Currently 7dpiui, and getting very nervous. Going to take hpt next Wednesday or Thursday. Blood pt is on July 30th.
> 
> Best of luck to everybody

I am one day behind you . I am excited and nervous also. I'm staying positive and keeping busy. I have a good feeling. I had a progesterone draw yesterday and it was 23 so no supplementing, which made me happy. I am not sure when I will test,I have 4 dollar store tests. I took one last night to see if the HCG trigger shot is out yet and it was negative so thats good. How are you feeling?


----------



## dbluett

kele said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Currently 7dpiui, and getting very nervous. Going to take hpt next Wednesday or Thursday. Blood pt is on July 30th.
> 
> Best of luck to everybody
> 
> I am one day behind you . I am excited and nervous also. I'm staying positive and keeping busy. I have a good feeling. I had a progesterone draw yesterday and it was 23 so no supplementing, which made me happy. I am not sure when I will test,I have 4 dollar store tests. I took one last night to see if the HCG trigger shot is out yet and it was negative so thats good. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

They are not testing my prog, but I am taking supplements, twice a day. Feeling okay. Had some minor dull cramping. Hoping that's a good sign. How are you feeling?

Here's to having some BFPs in the next few weeks.

:dust:


----------



## alicatt

dbluett said:


> kele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Currently 7dpiui, and getting very nervous. Going to take hpt next Wednesday or Thursday. Blood pt is on July 30th.
> 
> Best of luck to everybody
> 
> I am one day behind you . I am excited and nervous also. I'm staying positive and keeping busy. I have a good feeling. I had a progesterone draw yesterday and it was 23 so no supplementing, which made me happy. I am not sure when I will test,I have 4 dollar store tests. I took one last night to see if the HCG trigger shot is out yet and it was negative so thats good. How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> They are not testing my prog, but I am taking supplements, twice a day. Feeling okay. Had some minor dull cramping. Hoping that's a good sign. How are you feeling?
> 
> Here's to having some BFPs in the next few weeks.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yes! I want to see some more :bfp: in this group!
I'm 10dpo, and tested this morning and it was negative but I'm hopeful I'll see a :bfp: in the next few days! :dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

I'm on dpiui 3 :)


----------



## TTCinTexas

I'm on 5dpiui!! This is probably the longest two weeks of my life!! 
I'm trying not to symptom spot since I still think it's too early for any signs. 

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

TTCinTexas said:


> I'm on 5dpiui!! This is probably the longest two weeks of my life!!
> I'm trying not to symptom spot since I still think it's too early for any signs.
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

5 here too!!!! UG!!!!!!


----------



## kele

OK ladies I am 7 DPIUI and I woke in the middle of the night with this cramping in the center of my uterus. It was different then normal cramps. I'm really thinking it was the egg or eggs implanting. What do you guys think? Today I'm a little crampy and back ache...Time will tell, but I am having a great feeling about this month:) Good luck to all the soon to be testers!!


----------



## tulip1975

KBrain - thanks for the support! My RE clearly would love to just jump to IVF. It really is the best chance. But making that cost leap is too much for most people to pay on their own. He also pointed out to me what a difficult test of patience it is to stay on these multiple cycles of IUI versus their lower success rates. 

Jen - that's amazing that your IUIs are covered. I hope IUI is successful for you!


----------



## dbluett

jen1019 said:


> Fisher -- Congrats on the positive beta! That is such great news :) I hope to go on Monday for mine, but am totally unsure on all of this. Now you tested before your beta- did you trigger this cycle? I am afraid of taking a HPT and getting a false positive so I am trying to wait.
> 
> Tulip- that has to be really hard for you financially. I'm lucky in that with the insurance that I have, IUI is covered. Clomid was a $9 copay, the trigger shot was only $5. And each of my ultrasounds and the actual IUI was $30 a pop. But IVF is not covered at all so I do hope that the IUI will work for us. There is no way that we can afford $15000 in one shot, so if IUI doesn't work for us I'm not sure what we will do. GL! <3

My insurance also covers IUI. They also cover the injections. My ultrasounds are 35 a pop.


----------



## alicatt

Has anyone ever had really strong pain near their right ovary that causes back pain? I'm 11 dpo and the pain is pretty uncomfortable. The strange thing is that I didn't have a follicle on that ovary at ovulation, so I don't think it's an ectopic. Could I grow a cyst after ovulation? I can't figure what else it could be?


----------



## bloodravon

4dpiui, looks like we are all around the same test date!!! :dust: to all of us! I want to see:bfp::bfp::bfp: from all of you this month!

Alt, cramping on one sid eor another could be a cyst or a corpus cyst.. if its bothering you tylonal is safe in the TWW. but i would be hopefuly all my pg i had bad cramps in the TWW this time so far.. only 2 dpiui and no NOTHING no symptoms at all..

still very down about my DH morphology#s trying not to get totally discouraged :hugs: all!!!.


----------



## bloodravon

gr i men ali.. stupid auto correct! also ali your chart looks fab!! this may be your month! are you on progesterone?


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> Has anyone ever had really strong pain near their right ovary that causes back pain? I'm 11 dpo and the pain is pretty uncomfortable. The strange thing is that I didn't have a follicle on that ovary at ovulation, so I don't think it's an ectopic. Could I grow a cyst after ovulation? I can't figure what else it could be?

I had that last cycle. Actually i had a lot of it, sharp ovary area pains and lower back pain. I thought it was a cyst but non came up on a ultrasound. I thought of it as a really good sign since one of my friends 'was' also ttc via IUI and had those same cramps/pains.......she got her BFP at 14dpo.
:dust: our time is coming.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Ok, so I'm not a symptom spotter but since this is my first IUI I have questions for you ladies...

This time last Sunday night I had the trigger shot. I was told after 7 days the trigger shot leaves the system. I haven't tested the shot out but took my first test today because I went and bought seven tests. At first I thought it was a negative but then I looked a little closer and sure enough I saw a very faint second line. Now I'm not getting to excited because I think that could still be the trigger shot. I have noticed some pains on my left side, I'm extremely tired and good grief I'm hot!! My husband was freezing the other night and I thought he was crazy, it felt just fine to me. 
Now I will say this, I am taking progesterone suppostories twice a day and I heard that being tired can be a side effect as well as the bloating that I'm feeling. 
I also noticed something else that I've never had before...tmi...when i went to the restroom, a small clump of cm came out. That's never ever happened to me before and I wasn't sure if that was me or the progesterone (been on the progesterone since thursday). 

Any advice ladies? You guys are all going thru the same thing as me so I felt you all could share your wisdom!!

Baby dust to all of us!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## adroplet

TTCinTexas said:


> Ok, so I'm not a symptom spotter but since this is my first IUI I have questions for you ladies...
> 
> This time last Sunday night I had the trigger shot. I was told after 7 days the trigger shot leaves the system. I haven't tested the shot out but took my first test today because I went and bought seven tests. At first I thought it was a negative but then I looked a little closer and sure enough I saw a very faint second line. Now I'm not getting to excited because I think that could still be the trigger shot. I have noticed some pains on my left side, I'm extremely tired and good grief I'm hot!! My husband was freezing the other night and I thought he was crazy, it felt just fine to me.
> Now I will say this, I am taking progesterone suppostories twice a day and I heard that being tired can be a side effect as well as the bloating that I'm feeling.
> I also noticed something else that I've never had before...tmi...when i went to the restroom, a small clump of cm came out. That's never ever happened to me before and I wasn't sure if that was me or the progesterone (been on the progesterone since thursday).
> 
> Any advice ladies? You guys are all going thru the same thing as me so I felt you all could share your wisdom!!
> 
> Baby dust to all of us!!! :dust::dust::dust:

how many dpo are you?


----------



## TTCisapain

Fisher -- congratulations and hoping for a sticky bean =) 

TTCinTexas -- all look to be good symptoms and if you are 7dpiui the trigger could be out of your system by now. My dr has me test at 12 dpiui. I was on prog last month and will be again this month and it gave me preg symptoms. That is pretty common to make you tired, and anything else you would have when you are preg. I had very sore nipples (TMI), cramping in my uterus, and very tired. Try to stay relaxed and tough it out, although it is easier said than done


----------



## TTCisapain

Ok ... had my IUI today at 10:45ish, so roughly 38 hours post trigger. DH did great, I hate that I made him produce there (but couldnt risk a bad sample with a 1 1/2 hr drive to the office). Up to 2 hours it is good, but couldnt risk any accidents on the highway,etc. Of course, it only took us 1 hr to get there so it was totally doable. Lesson learned for next time (if I need it) I suppose. 

Anyway, it was worth it. DH had 160 million post wash and 91% motility ... YAY DH!! He only had 30 million last month, so this was awesome news. My uterus is really cramping this time, and I really didnt feel anything on IUI #1, so I am officially in the 2WW with HPT to be done on Friday 8/3. We will just be starting our vacation and I will be at the mother-in-laws, so this should be interesting. I start my prog tomorrow and have prog bt on 7/27.


----------



## alicatt

bloodravon said:


> gr i men ali.. stupid auto correct! also ali your chart looks fab!! this may be your month! are you on progesterone?

Nope, this month is medication free. I had my progesterone tested at 7dpo and it was 31 so they told me I didn't need to supplement. I didn't use clomid, or trigger either. It is funny since I did all 3 last month, even a double IUI. This month was a fluke it even happened as I'm on vacation in Canada!! It would be way cool if this month works, but you know how you just kinda feel out? 

I do think it is a cyst on my right, but how did it form? I thought cysts were follicles that went bad? I had a US around CD14 and there weren't any follicles on my right ovary, and that is the ovary that hurts. That is why I'm so confused? :shrug:


----------



## TTCinTexas

adroplet said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm not a symptom spotter but since this is my first IUI I have questions for you ladies...
> 
> This time last Sunday night I had the trigger shot. I was told after 7 days the trigger shot leaves the system. I haven't tested the shot out but took my first test today because I went and bought seven tests. At first I thought it was a negative but then I looked a little closer and sure enough I saw a very faint second line. Now I'm not getting to excited because I think that could still be the trigger shot. I have noticed some pains on my left side, I'm extremely tired and good grief I'm hot!! My husband was freezing the other night and I thought he was crazy, it felt just fine to me.
> Now I will say this, I am taking progesterone suppostories twice a day and I heard that being tired can be a side effect as well as the bloating that I'm feeling.
> I also noticed something else that I've never had before...tmi...when i went to the restroom, a small clump of cm came out. That's never ever happened to me before and I wasn't sure if that was me or the progesterone (been on the progesterone since thursday).
> 
> Any advice ladies? You guys are all going thru the same thing as me so I felt you all could share your wisdom!!
> 
> Baby dust to all of us!!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Sorry, I guess that would be important. My double IUI was on mon/tue last week. Trigger shot was this time last sunday.


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> Ok ... had my IUI today at 10:45ish, so roughly 38 hours post trigger. DH did great, I hate that I made him produce there (but couldnt risk a bad sample with a 1 1/2 hr drive to the office). Up to 2 hours it is good, but couldnt risk any accidents on the highway,etc. Of course, it only took us 1 hr to get there so it was totally doable. Lesson learned for next time (if I need it) I suppose.
> 
> Anyway, it was worth it. DH had 160 million post wash and 91% motility ... YAY DH!! He only had 30 million last month, so this was awesome news. My uterus is really cramping this time, and I really didnt feel anything on IUI #1, so I am officially in the 2WW with HPT to be done on Friday 8/3. We will just be starting our vacation and I will be at the mother-in-laws, so this should be interesting. I start my prog tomorrow and have prog bt on 7/27.

WOW!! That's an amazing post wash number!!! And motility is just as amazing!! That's a huge improvement and I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get that little bean!! Oh and just in case it helps, I also cramped on my second IUI. I've heard it can happen and there's no reason why one will hurt and the other won't. I cramped most of tuesday and was very sore the next day(like i did a ton of sit-ups). You'll feel better in a couple of days.


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm not a symptom spotter but since this is my first IUI I have questions for you ladies...
> 
> This time last Sunday night I had the trigger shot. I was told after 7 days the trigger shot leaves the system. I haven't tested the shot out but took my first test today because I went and bought seven tests. At first I thought it was a negative but then I looked a little closer and sure enough I saw a very faint second line. Now I'm not getting to excited because I think that could still be the trigger shot. I have noticed some pains on my left side, I'm extremely tired and good grief I'm hot!! My husband was freezing the other night and I thought he was crazy, it felt just fine to me.
> Now I will say this, I am taking progesterone suppostories twice a day and I heard that being tired can be a side effect as well as the bloating that I'm feeling.
> I also noticed something else that I've never had before...tmi...when i went to the restroom, a small clump of cm came out. That's never ever happened to me before and I wasn't sure if that was me or the progesterone (been on the progesterone since thursday).
> 
> Any advice ladies? You guys are all going thru the same thing as me so I felt you all could share your wisdom!!
> 
> Baby dust to all of us!!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I guess that would be important. My double IUI was on mon/tue last week. Trigger shot was this time last sunday.Click to expand...

TTCinTexas - I did the trigger, double IUI and progesterone last month and did test my trigger as it left since I had a bunch of internet cheapies. It did take 7-9 days I think to leave my system, but I also think it depends on the strength of the trigger. I would test again tomorrow morning with FMU and see whether the line is darker or lighter. If it is getting darker then I think you could treat it as a :bfp:!!!
As for the discharge, TMI.. I had a lot of discharge when I was taking progesterone last month. My Dr. had me on Crinone and it was really gross what it left behind. I doubt I would ever use that stuff again due to the excess residue. I have heard that there are other less messy suppositories that are way cheaper too! 
I also felt more symptoms of pregnancy when I was on the progesterone, it is what raises your temps, makes you tired and bloated and can make your boobs sore too. 
Best advice is to just wait it out until you are 12-14DPIUI and you can go in for a BETA!

FX'd and GL!! :dust:!


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> Ok ... had my IUI today at 10:45ish, so roughly 38 hours post trigger. DH did great, I hate that I made him produce there (but couldnt risk a bad sample with a 1 1/2 hr drive to the office). Up to 2 hours it is good, but couldnt risk any accidents on the highway,etc. Of course, it only took us 1 hr to get there so it was totally doable. Lesson learned for next time (if I need it) I suppose.
> 
> Anyway, it was worth it. DH had 160 million post wash and 91% motility ... YAY DH!! He only had 30 million last month, so this was awesome news. My uterus is really cramping this time, and I really didnt feel anything on IUI #1, so I am officially in the 2WW with HPT to be done on Friday 8/3. We will just be starting our vacation and I will be at the mother-in-laws, so this should be interesting. I start my prog tomorrow and have prog bt on 7/27.

WOOHOO! Go DH!! That is great :) I hope you have a successful cycle and it ends in a :bfp: go :spermy: :haha:


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm not a symptom spotter but since this is my first IUI I have questions for you ladies...
> 
> This time last Sunday night I had the trigger shot. I was told after 7 days the trigger shot leaves the system. I haven't tested the shot out but took my first test today because I went and bought seven tests. At first I thought it was a negative but then I looked a little closer and sure enough I saw a very faint second line. Now I'm not getting to excited because I think that could still be the trigger shot. I have noticed some pains on my left side, I'm extremely tired and good grief I'm hot!! My husband was freezing the other night and I thought he was crazy, it felt just fine to me.
> Now I will say this, I am taking progesterone suppostories twice a day and I heard that being tired can be a side effect as well as the bloating that I'm feeling.
> I also noticed something else that I've never had before...tmi...when i went to the restroom, a small clump of cm came out. That's never ever happened to me before and I wasn't sure if that was me or the progesterone (been on the progesterone since thursday).
> 
> Any advice ladies? You guys are all going thru the same thing as me so I felt you all could share your wisdom!!
> 
> Baby dust to all of us!!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I guess that would be important. My double IUI was on mon/tue last week. Trigger shot was this time last sunday.Click to expand...
> 
> TTCinTexas - I did the trigger, double IUI and progesterone last month and did test my trigger as it left since I had a bunch of internet cheapies. It did take 7-9 days I think to leave my system, but I also think it depends on the strength of the trigger. I would test again tomorrow morning with FMU and see whether the line is darker or lighter. If it is getting darker then I think you could treat it as a :bfp:!!!
> As for the discharge, TMI.. I had a lot of discharge when I was taking progesterone last month. My Dr. had me on Crinone and it was really gross what it left behind. I doubt I would ever use that stuff again due to the excess residue. I have heard that there are other less messy suppositories that are way cheaper too!
> I also felt more symptoms of pregnancy when I was on the progesterone, it is what raises your temps, makes you tired and bloated and can make your boobs sore too.
> Best advice is to just wait it out until you are 12-14DPIUI and you can go in for a BETA!
> 
> FX'd and GL!! :dust:!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I went today and bought six tests. I promised myself that I wouldn't do that and I may not use them just yet if the progesterone is the cause of what I'm feeling. 10piui would be this friday so I may next thursday if i can be patient that long, not to mention I have friends and family asking nearly daily! The tests aren't the cheap ones but I thought it was worth spending the extra money. I'll test again in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Super number TTC! I always make dh do his business there. We had a mishap in transportation once and I absolutely won't risk it again! :)


----------



## jen1019

Happy Monday, ladies! I just called my RE's office, and I am off for my beta. I have to call tomorrow after 9:30 am for results. Wish me luck!


----------



## greyhoundmom

I'm catching up on the last few pages :)
I am now on dpiui 5. I'm tired from the progesterone and a little cramping (likely from the ovaries going back to normal) but other than that, feeling fine. Does anyone have a time maching that will put me into next week? Time is dragging!!!



fisher640 said:


> 1st Beta = 214!!!
> :happydance:

That's awesome - congrats!!!



Moorebetter said:


> I'm on dpiui 3 :)

Same here! Day 5 now. I had one IUI done on 7/17 and one on 7/18 so I may test next Monday. You?



jen1019 said:


> Happy Monday, ladies! I just called my RE's office, and I am off for my beta. I have to call tomorrow after 9:30 am for results. Wish me luck!

Good luck!!! Thinking happy beta thoughts for you!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hey Grayhoundmom!! we are in the same boat!! How are you feeling? I didnt have a trigger or progestrone.. I havent felt anything


----------



## greyhoundmom

Moorebetter said:


> Hey Grayhoundmom!! we are in the same boat!! How are you feeling? I didnt have a trigger or progestrone.. I havent felt anything

Feeling fine - tired (from progesterone) but other than that, feeling pretty normal! This 2WW feels much much longer than the prior two I had, not sure why, maybe I was busier during the others. I'm just trying to take it easy, not do too much and be patient!!!

Are you going to do a HPT? If so, when are you planning on it? I was thinking of trying one next Monday.


----------



## TTCinTexas

greyhoundmom said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Hey Grayhoundmom!! we are in the same boat!! How are you feeling? I didnt have a trigger or progestrone.. I havent felt anything
> 
> Feeling fine - tired (from progesterone) but other than that, feeling pretty normal! This 2WW feels much much longer than the prior two I had, not sure why, maybe I was busier during the others. I'm just trying to take it easy, not do too much and be patient!!!
> 
> Are you going to do a HPT? If so, when are you planning on it? I was thinking of trying one next Monday.Click to expand...

We all had out iui's at the same time and you two just made me feel a million times better!! It's been a week and after the slight cramping and being sleepy from the progesterone, I feel fine!! Kinda got worried it meant I wasn't pregnant but if u guys are also feeling the same, then I'm not worried now. I might take a test this evening but I know it's still early.
Thanks guys for making me feel better!!!!


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> I'm catching up on the last few pages :)
> I am now on dpiui 5. I'm tired from the progesterone and a little cramping (likely from the ovaries going back to normal) but other than that, feeling fine. Does anyone have a time maching that will put me into next week? Time is dragging!!!
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> 1st Beta = 214!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> That's awesome - congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> I'm on dpiui 3 :)Click to expand...
> 
> Same here! Day 5 now. I had one IUI done on 7/17 and one on 7/18 so I may test next Monday. You?
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday, ladies! I just called my RE's office, and I am off for my beta. I have to call tomorrow after 9:30 am for results. Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!!! Thinking happy beta thoughts for you!Click to expand...

*Moorebetter *I need that time machine too! :haha: I hope you and *greyhoundmom* make it through the 2WW together, at least you have each other as cycle buddies :)

*Jen* - GL with the beta!!! I too will find out tomorrow about my beta. I'm going to have it done tomorrow, but they have the machine there that does the test so if I hang around for an hour they will have my results.


----------



## alicatt

*Jen.. * do you have any symptoms? Have you tested? What do you think about your chances?


----------



## greyhoundmom

TTCinTexas said:


> greyhoundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Hey Grayhoundmom!! we are in the same boat!! How are you feeling? I didnt have a trigger or progestrone.. I havent felt anything
> 
> Feeling fine - tired (from progesterone) but other than that, feeling pretty normal! This 2WW feels much much longer than the prior two I had, not sure why, maybe I was busier during the others. I'm just trying to take it easy, not do too much and be patient!!!
> 
> Are you going to do a HPT? If so, when are you planning on it? I was thinking of trying one next Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> We all had out iui's at the same time and you two just made me feel a million times better!! It's been a week and after the slight cramping and being sleepy from the progesterone, I feel fine!! Kinda got worried it meant I wasn't pregnant but if u guys are also feeling the same, then I'm not worried now. I might take a test this evening but I know it's still early.
> Thanks guys for making me feel better!!!!Click to expand...

Glad to help :) My RE said it's totally normal to not have symptoms that early (within the 2WW). Hope we all get some BFP's next week!!!


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> *Jen.. * do you have any symptoms? Have you tested? What do you think about your chances?

Ali- that's great that we will both know tomorrow. I'm hoping we each get a BFP! :)

My bbs have been extremely sore the last few days. Tired. I have to pee a LOT. I don't know. I feel like it could go either way. I don't feel the aches and pains, and normal symptoms before AF shows up. I would be due either today or tomorrow. So I'm hoping!

I actually went to a local lab and they did the test there, which is why it'll take the extra day. So glad she let me go in today, so I would have the results tomorrow, thought! :happydance:

What about you? Any symptoms?


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> *Jen.. * do you have any symptoms? Have you tested? What do you think about your chances?
> 
> Ali- that's great that we will both know tomorrow. I'm hoping we each get a BFP! :)
> 
> My bbs have been extremely sore the last few days. Tired. I have to pee a LOT. I don't know. I feel like it could go either way. I don't feel the aches and pains, and normal symptoms before AF shows up. I would be due either today or tomorrow. So I'm hoping!
> 
> I actually went to a local lab and they did the test there, which is why it'll take the extra day. So glad she let me go in today, so I would have the results tomorrow, thought! :happydance:
> 
> What about you? Any symptoms?Click to expand...

I've had a headache for the past 3 days, peeing in the middle of the night, my boobs are a little sore, but not too bad. I have really miserable lower back pain and cramping too. Earlier today I felt it really bad, kind of on the right side. It took me by surprise too. I did a HPT this morning and it was negative. I don't hold much hope for a :bfp: but I guess anything is possible!


----------



## jen1019

Ali- I hope you're surprised tomorrow with your :bfp: I've actually managed to hold off and haven't tested at all... so we'll see what happens :) I just hate the not knowing.


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> Ali- I hope you're surprised tomorrow with your :bfp: I've actually managed to hold off and haven't tested at all... so we'll see what happens :) I just hate the not knowing.


I hope you see your :bfp: too! :dust: :hug:


----------



## fisher640

Seriously. I've got my fingers crossed for more BFPs in the next few days.
My beta this morning doubled almost precisely  so this is looking serious.


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> Seriously. I've got my fingers crossed for more BFPs in the next few days.
> My beta this morning doubled almost precisely  so this is looking serious.

I'm so happy for you fisher!!! Maybe I'll get one tomorrow, with Jen! FX'd and :dust:


----------



## jen1019

fisher640 said:


> Seriously. I've got my fingers crossed for more BFPs in the next few days.
> My beta this morning doubled almost precisely  so this is looking serious.

That is such great news, fisher! I hope there'll be some more ladied with :bfp: from this group soon. :happydance:


----------



## greyhoundmom

jen1019 said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously. I've got my fingers crossed for more BFPs in the next few days.
> My beta this morning doubled almost precisely  so this is looking serious.
> 
> That is such great news, fisher! I hope there'll be some more ladied with :bfp: from this group soon. :happydance:Click to expand...

That is great! Hopefully you are starting a BFP trend for the July group!


----------



## fisher640

I sure hope so! Come on everyone! 
Sticky beans all around!


----------



## Moorebetter

greyhoundmom said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously. I've got my fingers crossed for more BFPs in the next few days.
> My beta this morning doubled almost precisely  so this is looking serious.
> 
> That is such great news, fisher! I hope there'll be some more ladied with :bfp: from this group soon. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That is great! Hopefully you are starting a BFP trend for the July group!Click to expand...

FX'D BIG TIME!!! gl everyone!! I start testing saturday got a while, not feeling anything.....


----------



## TTCisapain

So, this maybe a TMI question, but how many of you ladies have actually DTD the night of IUI? My Dr recommends, but my cramps were so bad last night (hopefully from ovulation and a perfectly timed IUI) but I couldnt even change into my Pjs w/o help from my DH. I just needed to lay down. Consequently, we did not DTD last night due to this. 

Fisher -- since you have your BFP, did you?

I am 1 DPIUI and start taking progesterone 2night, but at least I will be prepared for the tiredness and sore bbs this month. Prog test 7/27. I am still cramping, but mostly feel achy like I did 1,000 situps. I usually do situps 3x/week and walk 2 miles / day at least so I thought I wouldnt have too much pain. But, apparently my uterine muscles do not get a workout on a regular basis =) ... 

Hope all have a positive test this week, I have to wait till 8/3 to test


----------



## dbluett

TTCisapain said:


> So, this maybe a TMI question, but how many of you ladies have actually DTD the night of IUI? My Dr recommends, but my cramps were so bad last night (hopefully from ovulation and a perfectly timed IUI) but I couldnt even change into my Pjs w/o help from my DH. I just needed to lay down. Consequently, we did not DTD last night due to this.
> 
> Fisher -- since you have your BFP, did you?
> 
> I am 1 DPIUI and start taking progesterone 2night, but at least I will be prepared for the tiredness and sore bbs this month. Prog test 7/27. I am still cramping, but mostly feel achy like I did 1,000 situps. I usually do situps 3x/week and walk 2 miles / day at least so I thought I wouldnt have too much pain. But, apparently my uterine muscles do not get a workout on a regular basis =) ...
> 
> Hope all have a positive test this week, I have to wait till 8/3 to test

Hi TTCisapain!! DH and I DTD the night i triggered which was on a Thursday, nothing on Friday. Then Sat morning i had the IUI, then we DTD sat night ater IUI and then again sunday night.


----------



## Moorebetter

alicatt how are you????


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> alicatt how are you????

Just waiting to do my BETA tomorrow. So far I've been getting :bfn: at home, so I don't think I'll get a positive tomorrow, but you never know!

I'll let you all know what the results are, I think I should know by mid-day tomorrow.

Thanks for asking :)


How are you doing? Making it through the evil 2WW?


----------



## KBrain3377

So it looks like I'll be moving on to the August IUI board, but I'll definitely check back in here to see how you ladies are doing!
I consulted to my RE today and he actually recommended that we try IUI again instead of moving on to IVF. I was so surprised since at our first consultation back in May he said that based on my low AMH (.4!) there was no sense in trying anything else and to go straight to IVF. I put the breaks on since we were not emotionally or financially ready at that point for IVF, and after some more testing (my FSH was 6.3) he agreed to try an IUI but an aggressive one, with injectibles. Last cycle I responded very well to Femara/Menopur combination, which was also much easier on the wallet than doing all injectibles. I had 3 follicles on CD 12 - 21, 19 and 15. I triggered that night and then had the IUI 36 hours later. The problem was that the day after the trigger, I felt myself ovulate, so we probably missed the target, since the IUI was 24 hours after that! My RE admitted that the IUI was probably not well timed and that this cycle he will monitor me closer at ovulation time to ensure that we don't miss the window. That sounded good to me - especially since he's recommending not going to IVF just yet, I'm NOT ready to wipe out our savings just yet!


----------



## bloodravon

ALi, your chart looks great, Keep up hope! Its the month i wrote off my chart and my non symptoms i had fallin pregnant with my son ( all negitive test, only ultra soudn showed)

Greyhound, Moorebetter: 4 dp iui for me too so we are very close.. so far how are your symptoms doing? Grey you mentioned not a whole lot.. after the trigger shot wore off ( i am poas daily) I have felt normal... which is a bit annoying, I was a bit to active this weekend ( i knwo bad timing but we had famiyl in town with LOTS of young babies.. so i was holdign and lifting alot) and I am soar all over.. legs, back.. onyl symptom i have that unusual is the digestive thing.. everythign makes me bloat and gives me GAS! TMi sorry.. but i dont knwo if its the progesterone or not.. so i cant tell if its gas cramps or implantation.. btu i was up all night... OH! and i am peeing liek 3 times a night too! cant wait to test on the 31st!

KBrain: I likely see you over there DH had VERY low numbers this month and i feel its the 1st iui.. how coudl it work you know? .. best of luck next month!!! :hug:

Fisher: !!!:dance::dance: !!! Congrats!!! Keep us posted, your Betas soudn promicing that this is a sticky bean! :thumbup:

did anyone eat pineapple core this cycle? i started 1 dpiui.. its yummy.. but i hope it helps stick that bean.. we have had WAY to many losses


Me:31- PCOS
DH:32- Low everything!! on Fertilaid and Vit C

IUI #1 
Clomid Cd2-7 Repronex 8-15
Cd15 1-23mm 1-17, 
CD 15 Trigger
Cd 17 IUI 21Mil pre wash 9.8 Post wash, 58% motility 45% rapid, <10% Morph (strict) i only ovulated one egg, other now 21mm was "ready"
1DPiui mild cramps, soar nips, DTD
2DPiui smells, slight nuasea to sents, want to eat evrythign NOT on my diet, soar nips, DTD
3DPiui mild constipation, took miralax, cramps!!! soar nips, gas, went speed walkign for 5 miles - very tired!!!
4dpiui diareha, lump in throat all day like i am upset, soft tugging cramps by overy?? soar from walking!!?? ( usually run)


----------



## alicatt

bloodravon said:


> ALi, your chart looks great, Keep up hope! Its the month i wrote off my chart and my non symptoms i had fallin pregnant with my son ( all negitive test, only ultra soudn showed)
> 
> Greyhound, Moorebetter: 4 dp iui for me too so we are very close.. so far how are your symptoms doing? Grey you mentioned not a whole lot.. after the trigger shot wore off ( i am poas daily) I have felt normal... which is a bit annoying, I was a bit to active this weekend ( i knwo bad timing but we had famiyl in town with LOTS of young babies.. so i was holdign and lifting alot) and I am soar all over.. legs, back.. onyl symptom i have that unusual is the digestive thing.. everythign makes me bloat and gives me GAS! TMi sorry.. but i dont knwo if its the progesterone or not.. so i cant tell if its gas cramps or implantation.. btu i was up all night... OH! and i am peeing liek 3 times a night too! cant wait to test on the 31st!
> 
> KBrain: I likely see you over there DH had VERY low numbers this month and i feel its the 1st iui.. how coudl it work you know? .. best of luck next month!!! :hug:
> 
> Fisher: !!!:dance::dance: !!! Congrats!!! Keep us posted, your Betas soudn promicing that this is a sticky bean! :thumbup:
> 
> did anyone eat pineapple core this cycle? i started 1 dpiui.. its yummy.. but i hope it helps stick that bean.. we have had WAY to many losses
> 
> 
> Me:31- PCOS
> DH:32- Low everything!! on Fertilaid and Vit C
> 
> IUI #1
> Clomid Cd2-7 Repronex 8-15
> Cd15 1-23mm 1-17,
> CD 15 Trigger
> Cd 17 IUI 21Mil pre wash 9.8 Post wash, 58% motility 45% rapid, <10% Morph (strict) i only ovulated one egg, other now 21mm was "ready"
> 1DPiui mild cramps, soar nips, DTD
> 2DPiui smells, slight nuasea to sents, want to eat evrythign NOT on my diet, soar nips, DTD
> 3DPiui mild constipation, took miralax, cramps!!! soar nips, gas, went speed walkign for 5 miles - very tired!!!
> 4dpiui diareha, lump in throat all day like i am upset, soft tugging cramps by overy?? soar from walking!!?? ( usually run)

Thanks bloodravon! It all comes down to the BETA test tomorrow which will be 14 DPIUI and 13DPO. I felt really funky this morning, loads of cramps and lower back pain, but in the past 2-3 hours all of that has dissipated. Now I don't know what to think? I've run out of hpt's and so I'll just wait until tomorrow, come what may!

WOW, so many in the 2WW all around the same time! Hard to believe you guys were all O'ing on the same day! :haha: I hope you guys all get a :bfp: soon! FX'd and GL and :dust:


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> So, this maybe a TMI question, but how many of you ladies have actually DTD the night of IUI? My Dr recommends, but my cramps were so bad last night (hopefully from ovulation and a perfectly timed IUI) but I couldnt even change into my Pjs w/o help from my DH. I just needed to lay down. Consequently, we did not DTD last night due to this.
> 
> Fisher -- since you have your BFP, did you?
> 
> I am 1 DPIUI and start taking progesterone 2night, but at least I will be prepared for the tiredness and sore bbs this month. Prog test 7/27. I am still cramping, but mostly feel achy like I did 1,000 situps. I usually do situps 3x/week and walk 2 miles / day at least so I thought I wouldnt have too much pain. But, apparently my uterine muscles do not get a workout on a regular basis =) ...
> 
> Hope all have a positive test this week, I have to wait till 8/3 to test

My doctor also wanted us to but I was cramping way too much to have enjoyed it. The cramps should go away in a couple of days and have fun with that progesterone!! It's the highlight of my day....not!!! :)


----------



## TTCinTexas

Ok, so here I go.... I took another test a while ago. I tried taking one this morning but woke up late for work and didn't have time. There is still a faint second line. I did email my nurse to ask her when the trigger shot should have expired so if it's not the trigger and it hasn't faded, then maybe I can hold out hope it's a positive. The only thing I've been feeling lately is a pinching sensation in my uterus.

Oh but on a funny note, if I am pregnant, then the cravings have already started. At lunch today, one of my coworkers was eating fried chicken. Didn't think anything of it...came home took a nap and dreamed about eating fried chicken, woke up and said honey I want fried chicken. He looked at me and laughed and just left to get my chicken!! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## TTCisapain

TTCinTexas ... too funny, the one time I was actually pregnant cravings started immediately. Pretty much as soon as my HPT registered I started wanting cheese on everything (and I dont even like cheese) and spicy food (buffalo wings, salsa, etc)


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> TTCinTexas ... too funny, the one time I was actually pregnant cravings started immediately. Pretty much as soon as my HPT registered I started wanting cheese on everything (and I dont even like cheese) and spicy food (buffalo wings, salsa, etc)

HEHE.. that is hilarious! I wonder what my cravings will be?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

We did not DTD at all this cycle. I would have liked too on Saturday (IUI Monday) but we were away in a hotel with my 2 and my nephew. It just wasn't happening! LOL

Feeling really low today. 7 days past IUI... I feel nothing. I always get sore boobs with pregnancy. Just hoping it's too soon. I think I will give it one more shot and then I'm done for a while. I almost don't believe it's possible anymore with both our issues... :(


----------



## TTCinTexas

ILuvBabies200 said:


> We did not DTD at all this cycle. I would have liked too on Saturday (IUI Monday) but we were away in a hotel with my 2 and my nephew. It just wasn't happening! LOL
> 
> Feeling really low today. 7 days past IUI... I feel nothing. I always get sore boobs with pregnancy. Just hoping it's too soon. I think I will give it one more shot and then I'm done for a while. I almost don't believe it's possible anymore with both our issues... :(

So sorry to hear that. But your not out until AF shows. Take a break if you need to and come back recharged. Sometimes a break is the best medicine.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fisher640

TTCisapain said:


> So, this maybe a TMI question, but how many of you ladies have actually DTD the night of IUI? My Dr recommends, but my cramps were so bad last night (hopefully from ovulation and a perfectly timed IUI) but I couldnt even change into my Pjs w/o help from my DH. I just needed to lay down. Consequently, we did not DTD last night due to this.
> 
> Fisher -- since you have your BFP, did you?
> 
> I am 1 DPIUI and start taking progesterone 2night, but at least I will be prepared for the tiredness and sore bbs this month. Prog test 7/27. I am still cramping, but mostly feel achy like I did 1,000 situps. I usually do situps 3x/week and walk 2 miles / day at least so I thought I wouldnt have too much pain. But, apparently my uterine muscles do not get a workout on a regular basis =) ...
> 
> Hope all have a positive test this week, I have to wait till 8/3 to test

Ha! I was actually going to reply regardless. No. We never have actually. Every time we say we're going to then every time I'm too crampy or were out late then too tired and so forth. No actually this month we only dtd twice :shy: DH was out of the country til the 3rd so we dtd on the 4th and then the IUI on the 7th. Lame. We're very lame :shrug:


----------



## jen1019

Thinking of you this morning, Ali. GL!

Hope that everyone else who is in their TWW is hanging in there. You will know soon enough. I hope we'll be seeing a bunch of BFP'S!

I find out in a few hours when I call my RE for results. I felt like I was getting AF yesterday evening, but I only had very very very light spotting once. And then it disappeared. So IDK if AF is ready to rear her ugly head, or what. Has anyone found that Clomid actually extends your cycle? I'm on CD30 and my cycles are usually 28-29 days (I think I've had one 30 day cycle in the last 12 months, and on that cycle I ov'd late).

Thanks!


----------



## greyhoundmom

bloodravon said:


> Greyhound, Moorebetter: 4 dp iui for me too so we are very close.. so far how are your symptoms doing? Grey you mentioned not a whole lot.. after the trigger shot wore off ( i am poas daily) I have felt normal... which is a bit annoying, I was a bit to active this weekend ( i knwo bad timing but we had famiyl in town with LOTS of young babies.. so i was holdign and lifting alot) and I am soar all over.. legs, back.. onyl symptom i have that unusual is the digestive thing.. everythign makes me bloat and gives me GAS! TMi sorry.. but i dont knwo if its the progesterone or not.. so i cant tell if its gas cramps or implantation.. btu i was up all night... OH! and i am peeing liek 3 times a night too! cant wait to test on the 31st!
> did anyone eat pineapple core this cycle? i started 1 dpiui.. its yummy.. but i hope it helps stick that bean.. we have had WAY to many losses

I still feel totally normal, except for feeling tired from the progesterone. It is annoying to feel normal! I want to feel something, but I'm trying not to dwell on the no symptom thing since everyone is different and some people don't have any symptoms this early. I go in for a progesterone test/check tomorrow morning (although I'm not even sure what the number should be at this point - I always forget to ask).

FX'd for all of us!

Alicatt - sending positive thoughts your way today!


----------



## alicatt

Well I just got the call, my BETA was negative :cry: oh well, it is as I assumed, so I can't say as I'm that surprised. Looks like I'm on to August now.

Jen.. have you heard yet? What was your BETA? Sure hoping yours was :bfp:!!

:hug:


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> Well I just got the call, my BETA was negative :cry: oh well, it is as I assumed, so I can't say as I'm that surprised. Looks like I'm on to August now.
> 
> Jen.. have you heard yet? What was your BETA? Sure hoping yours was :bfp:!!
> 
> :hug:

Ali, you won't be heading to August alone. BFN here too :cry:


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got the call, my BETA was negative :cry: oh well, it is as I assumed, so I can't say as I'm that surprised. Looks like I'm on to August now.
> 
> Jen.. have you heard yet? What was your BETA? Sure hoping yours was :bfp:!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Ali, you won't be heading to August alone. BFN here too :cry:Click to expand...

AWW.. Jen.. so sorry! I was rooting for you!! 

So what if anything are you going to do differently in August?


----------



## jen1019

Ali- I will be calling my RE shortly about August. He had said we are going to do the same thing- 50mg Clomid on 3-7, and the IUI. I might drink pomegranate juice as I have heard that it can help with the uterine lining. Has anyone every used Evening Primrose Oil? Was considering trying it this cycle, but that is to be determined.

Ali, didn't you mention trying an IVF drug this cycle? My RE said if August doesn't take, that we might be trying a more aggressive medication. Hopefully August is our month <3


----------



## greyhoundmom

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got the call, my BETA was negative :cry: oh well, it is as I assumed, so I can't say as I'm that surprised. Looks like I'm on to August now.
> 
> Jen.. have you heard yet? What was your BETA? Sure hoping yours was :bfp:!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Ali, you won't be heading to August alone. BFN here too :cry:Click to expand...

Darn - sorry girls. 
:hug:


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> Ali- I will be calling my RE shortly about August. He had said we are going to do the same thing- 50mg Clomid on 3-7, and the IUI. I might drink pomegranate juice as I have heard that it can help with the uterine lining. Has anyone every used Evening Primrose Oil? Was considering trying it this cycle, but that is to be determined.
> 
> Ali, didn't you mention trying an IVF drug this cycle? My RE said if August doesn't take, that we might be trying a more aggressive medication. Hopefully August is our month <3

Sounds like a plan. My FS doesn't like clomid because it can cause cysts (which I am prone to) and it thins the uterine lining. She wants me to try pergonal, I think I have that spelled correctly. It is used more for IVF patients, but she said she likes the way it develops nice healthy follicles, and she just lowers the dose for those that want to do IUI. She also said I'd be taking it from about day 3 through to ovulation, which helps keep the follicles growing evenly, and makes sure they are healthy. So, providing that AF comes in time for me to O before August 10th, we'll be doing a cycle in August. If not I'll have to skip August and move on to September when I get back to FL. So the question is, whether I should do a double IUI or not?


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> Well I just got the call, my BETA was negative :cry: oh well, it is as I assumed, so I can't say as I'm that surprised. Looks like I'm on to August now.
> 
> Jen.. have you heard yet? What was your BETA? Sure hoping yours was :bfp:!!
> 
> :hug:

Alicatt - Crap, really? So sorry!!! :cry:
I was so sure you were going to give us some good news, your chart looks fantastic... guess just shows you I still have lots to learn about this TTC mess.


----------



## KBrain3377

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got the call, my BETA was negative :cry: oh well, it is as I assumed, so I can't say as I'm that surprised. Looks like I'm on to August now.
> 
> Jen.. have you heard yet? What was your BETA? Sure hoping you;ers was :bfp:!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Ali, you won't be heading to August alone. BFN here too :cry:Click to expand...

So sorry Jen - I know how you feel, but let's just try to energize each other for the next cycle, and hope the August is IT!!!


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got the call, my BETA was negative :cry: oh well, it is as I assumed, so I can't say as I'm that surprised. Looks like I'm on to August now.
> 
> Jen.. have you heard yet? What was your BETA? Sure hoping yours was :bfp:!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Alicatt - Crap, really? So sorry!!! :cry:
> I was so sure you were going to give us some good news, your chart looks fantastic... guess just shows you I still have lots to learn about this TTC mess.Click to expand...

I know.. I'm still at a loss for how my chart could look that great and give me a whopping :bfn: oh well, time to regroup and move on to August! Now I'm yelling at AF.. HURRY UP you old :witch: HEHE.


----------



## TTCisapain

Alicatt & Jen1019: so sorry to hear about the BFNs, thoughts are with you gals I know it is not the news you want =( ... 

Fisher -- too funny, we are lame too, my DH tells me all the time ... "you know you are TTC and older when you would prefer a good night sleep over DTD" ... we DTD 2x last week (1 being 2 nights before) and then nothing ... so we shall see 

ILuvBabies: I am sorry that you are down. Easier said than done but try and stay positive. Many posts out there (since I have done my crazy research) show women turned out pregnant the 1 cycle they didnt have any symptoms and had given up hope. Hang in there


----------



## TTCisapain

FYI, the cramps are all gone today and I am back to normal ... started the prog last night and no symptoms from that yet, so we shall wait and see ... 

2DPIUI, and counting down to 8/3. 10 days to go ...


----------



## KBrain3377

bloodravon said:


> ALi, your chart looks great, Keep up hope! Its the month i wrote off my chart and my non symptoms i had fallin pregnant with my son ( all negitive test, only ultra soudn showed)
> 
> Greyhound, Moorebetter: 4 dp iui for me too so we are very close.. so far how are your symptoms doing? Grey you mentioned not a whole lot.. after the trigger shot wore off ( i am poas daily) I have felt normal... which is a bit annoying, I was a bit to active this weekend ( i knwo bad timing but we had famiyl in town with LOTS of young babies.. so i was holdign and lifting alot) and I am soar all over.. legs, back.. onyl symptom i have that unusual is the digestive thing.. everythign makes me bloat and gives me GAS! TMi sorry.. but i dont knwo if its the progesterone or not.. so i cant tell if its gas cramps or implantation.. btu i was up all night... OH! and i am peeing liek 3 times a night too! cant wait to test on the 31st!
> 
> KBrain: I likely see you over there DH had VERY low numbers this month and i feel its the 1st iui.. how coudl it work you know? .. best of luck next month!!! :hug:
> 
> Fisher: !!!:dance::dance: !!! Congrats!!! Keep us posted, your Betas soudn promicing that this is a sticky bean! :thumbup:
> 
> did anyone eat pineapple core this cycle? i started 1 dpiui.. its yummy.. but i hope it helps stick that bean.. we have had WAY to many losses
> 
> 
> Me:31- PCOS
> DH:32- Low everything!! on Fertilaid and Vit C
> 
> IUI #1
> Clomid Cd2-7 Repronex 8-15
> Cd15 1-23mm 1-17,
> CD 15 Trigger
> Cd 17 IUI 21Mil pre wash 9.8 Post wash, 58% motility 45% rapid, <10% Morph (strict) i only ovulated one egg, other now 21mm was "ready"
> 1DPiui mild cramps, soar nips, DTD
> 2DPiui smells, slight nuasea to sents, want to eat evrythign NOT on my diet, soar nips, DTD
> 3DPiui mild constipation, took miralax, cramps!!! soar nips, gas, went speed walkign for 5 miles - very tired!!!
> 4dpiui diareha, lump in throat all day like i am upset, soft tugging cramps by overy?? soar from walking!!?? ( usually run)

Bloodraven - My DH also had some issues on this IUI, even thought his original SA was through the roof. RE said that guys can have "off days", but does it have to be on the day that really counts? All I need him to do is to bring his swimmers to the party - I work hard all month long growing follicles, getting poked with needles, etc. :wacko: His post wash numbers were 9.5 million, with 100% on both motility counts. This is on the low side count wise, but not terrible according to the doc, so your numbers should be ok and you definitely have a good chance! Hope to not see you on the August board, and to see your :bfp: here soon!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So sorry for all the BFN's!!!! :(


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> Ali- I will be calling my RE shortly about August. He had said we are going to do the same thing- 50mg Clomid on 3-7, and the IUI. I might drink pomegranate juice as I have heard that it can help with the uterine lining. Has anyone every used Evening Primrose Oil? Was considering trying it this cycle, but that is to be determined.
> 
> Ali, didn't you mention trying an IVF drug this cycle? My RE said if August doesn't take, that we might be trying a more aggressive medication. Hopefully August is our month <3
> 
> Sounds like a plan. My FS doesn't like clomid because it can cause cysts (which I am prone to) and it thins the uterine lining. She wants me to try pergonal, I think I have that spelled correctly. It is used more for IVF patients, but she said she likes the way it develops nice healthy follicles, and she just lowers the dose for those that want to do IUI. She also said I'd be taking it from about day 3 through to ovulation, which helps keep the follicles growing evenly, and makes sure they are healthy. So, providing that AF comes in time for me to O before August 10th, we'll be doing a cycle in August. If not I'll have to skip August and move on to September when I get back to FL. So the question is, whether I should do a double IUI or not?Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about the BFN!!! As for the double, if you can afford it, do it!! I felt I had a better chance with a double versus just one attempt. I won't know until this time next week if it was worth it but I'd do a double again!


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> Ali- I will be calling my RE shortly about August. He had said we are going to do the same thing- 50mg Clomid on 3-7, and the IUI. I might drink pomegranate juice as I have heard that it can help with the uterine lining. Has anyone every used Evening Primrose Oil? Was considering trying it this cycle, but that is to be determined.
> 
> Ali, didn't you mention trying an IVF drug this cycle? My RE said if August doesn't take, that we might be trying a more aggressive medication. Hopefully August is our month <3
> 
> Sounds like a plan. My FS doesn't like clomid because it can cause cysts (which I am prone to) and it thins the uterine lining. She wants me to try pergonal, I think I have that spelled correctly. It is used more for IVF patients, but she said she likes the way it develops nice healthy follicles, and she just lowers the dose for those that want to do IUI. She also said I'd be taking it from about day 3 through to ovulation, which helps keep the follicles growing evenly, and makes sure they are healthy. So, providing that AF comes in time for me to O before August 10th, we'll be doing a cycle in August. If not I'll have to skip August and move on to September when I get back to FL. So the question is, whether I should do a double IUI or not?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about the BFN!!! As for the double, if you can afford it, do it!! I felt I had a better chance with a double versus just one attempt. I won't know until this time next week if it was worth it but I'd do a double again!Click to expand...

TTCinTexas - I did a double 2 months ago, and it was unsuccessful :( So this past month since I was traveling and not using any meds at all, I chose to do a single. I think the double helps, as it gives you one extra squirt up there ;) It also helps to make sure that you get the timing right. If you space them 24 hours apart, and hopefully Ovulate in there somewhere, it seems like it ups your chances! GL with your double this month!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## TTCinTexas

Hi ladies, I'm sorry to hear about everyone's BFN. 

As of today, I'm 8 dpiui(well 7 and 8 since I had a double). I have been feeling slight cramping and tired and those random food cravings but nothing else. Not even sore bb's but maybe the progesterone is blocking that, I'm not sure. I have been POAS and getting faint positive's but I did ask my nurse today and she said it takes 7-11 days for a trigger shot to leave the system so the positives I've been seeing may be false...I hope not. I'll keep testing since I bought enough for the week, so fingers crossed that little pink line doesn't go away!!

:hugs: to those ladies that got a BFN!!! Wish I could make it all better!!


----------



## tulip1975

Alicatt and Jen - so sorry to hear about your BFNs. :hugs: So frustrating!


----------



## Molly_001

Hi Ladies I'm so sorry to hear about your BFNs, it's just not fair. I have everything crossed for you guys that August will be your month. I'm 7 days past IUI, 6DPO with shots every 3 days so no point testing for me. I'm off to the US this weekend for 10 days so I have to take the next lot of meds with me in case it doesn't work, as well as a couple of sticks to test out the final shot. 

Congrats Fisher, am sending you sticky thoughts and GL to all those who are in the 2 year wait... it feels like 2 years for me anyway


----------



## ILuvBabies200

TTCinTexas said:


> Hi ladies, I'm sorry to hear about everyone's BFN.
> 
> As of today, I'm 8 dpiui(well 7 and 8 since I had a double). I have been feeling slight cramping and tired and those random food cravings but nothing else. Not even sore bb's but maybe the progesterone is blocking that, I'm not sure. I have been POAS and getting faint positive's but I did ask my nurse today and she said it takes 7-11 days for a trigger shot to leave the system so the positives I've been seeing may be false...I hope not. I'll keep testing since I bought enough for the week, so fingers crossed that little pink line doesn't go away!!
> 
> :hugs: to those ladies that got a BFN!!! Wish I could make it all better!!

It takes about 10 days for the trigger. So I would wait a bit. :flower:


----------



## kele

ok ladies I tested at day 5 with a dollar store hcg test which is 25 MIU, to see if the trigger shot was out yet. It was negtive, took another one yesterday 8DPIUI and it was negative. Took another one of the dollar store tests this am it was negative. I read on here everyone uses the first response early result tests. So I got some on my way home tonight took one when I got home and have a very faint postive!! I'm 9DPIUI hopin the line is darker in the morning when I take another one. Nervous that this one could be detectecting traces of the shot. I read the first respone test is very sensative...What do you ladies think???????


----------



## ILuvBabies200

kele said:


> ok ladies I tested at day 5 with a dollar store hcg test which is 25 MIU, to see if the trigger shot was out yet. It was negtive, took another one yesterday 8DPIUI and it was negative. Took another one of the dollar store tests this am it was negative. I read on here everyone uses the first response early result tests. So I got some on my way home tonight took one when I got home and have a very faint postive!! I'm 9DPIUI hopin the line is darker in the morning when I take another one. Nervous that this one could be detectecting traces of the shot. I read the first respone test is very sensative...What do you ladies think???????


First Response is one of the best tests! You'll know tomorrow if it gets darker!!! :) so you are 9 days past IUI...how many past trigger?? Mine is always out by 9-10 days.


----------



## kele

ILuvBabies200 said:


> kele said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies I tested at day 5 with a dollar store hcg test which is 25 MIU, to see if the trigger shot was out yet. It was negtive, took another one yesterday 8DPIUI and it was negative. Took another one of the dollar store tests this am it was negative. I read on here everyone uses the first response early result tests. So I got some on my way home tonight took one when I got home and have a very faint postive!! I'm 9DPIUI hopin the line is darker in the morning when I take another one. Nervous that this one could be detectecting traces of the shot. I read the first respone test is very sensative...What do you ladies think???????
> 
> 
> First Response is one of the best tests! You'll know tomorrow if it gets darker!!! :) so you are 9 days past IUI...how many past trigger?? Mine is always out by 9-10 days.Click to expand...

Its is 11 days since trigger :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I would say those are genuine but you never know! Good luck in getting some darker ones tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

9 days past IUI BFN But I know the trigger is out!!! 11 days past that... I so wanted to wait to test on Thursday. drrrrr.....


----------



## Molly_001

Well I'm only 6DPO, 7DPIUI but I think AF is arriving on Friday (2 days from now). I have a prolapsed bladder from my first natural birth which is only noticeably when my estrogen levels drop, and they always drop 2 days before AF. Not sure what is going on or whether my body is trying to tell me to stop the drugs. Back to the RE I guess.


----------



## KBrain3377

kele said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kele said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies I tested at day 5 with a dollar store hcg test which is 25 MIU, to see if the trigger shot was out yet. It was negtive, took another one yesterday 8DPIUI and it was negative. Took another one of the dollar store tests this am it was negative. I read on here everyone uses the first response early result tests. So I got some on my way home tonight took one when I got home and have a very faint postive!! I'm 9DPIUI hopin the line is darker in the morning when I take another one. Nervous that this one could be detectecting traces of the shot. I read the first respone test is very sensative...What do you ladies think???????
> 
> 
> First Response is one of the best tests! You'll know tomorrow if it gets darker!!! :) so you are 9 days past IUI...how many past trigger?? Mine is always out by 9-10 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Its is 11 days since trigger :thumbup:Click to expand...

This seems good - can't wait to hear your results today!!!! FX for you!


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> kele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kele said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies I tested at day 5 with a dollar store hcg test which is 25 MIU, to see if the trigger shot was out yet. It was negtive, took another one yesterday 8DPIUI and it was negative. Took another one of the dollar store tests this am it was negative. I read on here everyone uses the first response early result tests. So I got some on my way home tonight took one when I got home and have a very faint postive!! I'm 9DPIUI hopin the line is darker in the morning when I take another one. Nervous that this one could be detectecting traces of the shot. I read the first respone test is very sensative...What do you ladies think???????
> 
> 
> First Response is one of the best tests! You'll know tomorrow if it gets darker!!! :) so you are 9 days past IUI...how many past trigger?? Mine is always out by 9-10 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Its is 11 days since trigger :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> This seems good - can't wait to hear your results today!!!! FX for you!Click to expand...

Kele - it sounds promising.. use the FRER tomorrow morning and see if it is darker! Praying that you see a nice dark line tomorrow. FX'd GL :hug:


----------



## TTCisapain

Hoping for you Kele!!


----------



## TTCisapain

So Ladies: I am 3DPIUI and we are leaving for vacation on 8/1, I take a HPT on 8/3. I hope I didnt just jinx myself, but to be prepared in case it is a BFP I looked up addresses for labs where we will be during that time period b/c I am sure they will want blood work if it is +. I don't like doing that before I need to, b/c I just get my hopes up. But, I know while we are traveling I will need to have access to the locations and fax #s so they can send a script.


----------



## dbluett

So.. question. Is it okay to take a HPT test in the evening? I have always heard it should be done in the morning. Thought?


----------



## fisher640

dbluett said:


> So.. question. Is it okay to take a HPT test in the evening? I have always heard it should be done in the morning. Thought?

I vote yes. 
As long as your a reasonable length of time from ovulation. (length of time would be totally adjustable based on my mood at the time :haha:) I gave in and tested the night of 10dpiui. The truth is there didn't seem to be a significant difference in the darkness of my FMU tests :shrug:


----------



## dbluett

fisher640 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> So.. question. Is it okay to take a HPT test in the evening? I have always heard it should be done in the morning. Thought?
> 
> I vote yes.
> As long as your a reasonable length of time from ovulation. (length of time would be totally adjustable based on my mood at the time :haha:) I gave in and tested the night of 10dpiui. The truth is there didn't seem to be a significant difference in the darkness of my FMU tests :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks Fisher. I am currently 13dp trigger and 11 dpiui.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

dbluett said:


> So.. question. Is it okay to take a HPT test in the evening? I have always heard it should be done in the morning. Thought?

I have!!!! And gotten a plus before! :winkwink:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So....boobs are sore today!!!!! Test was negative but I'm only 9 dpo. So hoping and praying this is it!!!


----------



## alicatt

iluvbabies200 said:


> so....boobs are sore today!!!!! Test was negative but i'm only 9 dpo. So hoping and praying this is it!!!

good luck :) :)


----------



## TTCinTexas

Since this is my first attempt at getting pregnant, I'm kinda confused on what my happen first I guess. Today was a fun day of cramping..some stronger than others but it didn't last all day. And OMG I'm so unbelieveably tired!!! I don't know if it's the progesterone(been on it since last thur) but it's only 8pm and I could go to sleep right now!!
I'm 10past trigger and 8dpiui. I am taking progesterone suppostories but I was wondering if that would prevent me from getting sore boobs if I am pregnant. From talking to others and reading some posts, I kind of thought I would have sore boobs by now. I'm so confused!! I did POAS this evening and it was negative but I also know that doesn't mean anything this early. 

Anyway got some advise or has been thru this?? 

:wacko:


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> Since this is my first attempt at getting pregnant, I'm kinda confused on what my happen first I guess. Today was a fun day of cramping..some stronger than others but it didn't last all day. And OMG I'm so unbelieveably tired!!! I don't know if it's the progesterone(been on it since last thur) but it's only 8pm and I could go to sleep right now!!
> I'm 10past trigger and 8dpiui. I am taking progesterone suppostories but I was wondering if that would prevent me from getting sore boobs if I am pregnant. From talking to others and reading some posts, I kind of thought I would have sore boobs by now. I'm so confused!! I did POAS this evening and it was negative but I also know that doesn't mean anything this early.
> 
> Anyway got some advise or has been thru this??
> 
> :wacko:

TTCinTexas - I have never been pregnant, so I don't know what that feels like, but I have taken progesterone and it does cause many of the signs that women have when they are pregnant. One of them being the fatigue! I was like that last month when I was taking progesterone too. I could have slept 16 hours or more a day! I'm not sure that all women get sore boobs when they are pregnant or whether that is just a common symptom. 

I think you'll just have to bide your time and just wait to see what the next few days brings! I know that is super hard to do, and you may be feeling totally crazy during the next few days, but that is truly the best advice! 

You can lean on us while you wait! :hug: and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> Since this is my first attempt at getting pregnant, I'm kinda confused on what my happen first I guess. Today was a fun day of cramping..some stronger than others but it didn't last all day. And OMG I'm so unbelieveably tired!!! I don't know if it's the progesterone(been on it since last thur) but it's only 8pm and I could go to sleep right now!!
> I'm 10past trigger and 8dpiui. I am taking progesterone suppostories but I was wondering if that would prevent me from getting sore boobs if I am pregnant. From talking to others and reading some posts, I kind of thought I would have sore boobs by now. I'm so confused!! I did POAS this evening and it was negative but I also know that doesn't mean anything this early.
> 
> Anyway got some advise or has been thru this??
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> TTCinTexas - I have never been pregnant, so I don't know what that feels like, but I have taken progesterone and it does cause many of the signs that women have when they are pregnant. One of them being the fatigue! I was like that last month when I was taking progesterone too. I could have slept 16 hours or more a day! I'm not sure that all women get sore boobs when they are pregnant or whether that is just a common symptom.
> 
> I think you'll just have to bide your time and just wait to see what the next few days brings! I know that is super hard to do, and you may be feeling totally crazy during the next few days, but that is truly the best advice!
> 
> You can lean on us while you wait! :hug: and lots of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks and your right, just have to wait till next Tuesday when I'll know for sure. 
You guys are awesome!! And I definitely appreciate the support. I'd be totally lost if I didn't have you guys!!! :hugs:


----------



## kele

Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of injectables and IUI! !


----------



## ILuvBabies200

kele said:


> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of injectables and IUI! !

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TTCinTexas

kele said:


> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of injectables and IUI! !


So excited for you!!! Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## flutter_flyy

kele said:


> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of injectables and IUI! !

Kele this is sooo exciting.. Thanked you as well cos , i'm having my 1st IUI this Saturday 28th, and it gives me so much hope :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

kele said:


> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of injectables and IUI! !

Kele, I hope this is your :bfp: Congrats!

As for me, after my beta I got AF later that day so I am on CD3. I start Clomid again today, and go a for a midcycle on 8/3, if everything looks good the IUI will be 8/4. I should probably head on over to the August thread, huh?

Truthfully, I thought that not taking the pregnancy tests would help me emotionally. But when my RE told me on the phone that it was a BFN, I sort of broke down. :cry: I'm doing better now, but sometimes it feels like it will never happen. I know it was only our first IUI, but we have been TTC for going on a year and a half. I'm going to try to stay positive... it's just so hard!

Good luck to the rest of you in TWW. I will be checking on you girls!:hugs:


----------



## alicatt

kele said:


> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of injectables and IUI! !

:yipee: :wohoo: Congrats Kele, that is incredible news! You will have to go in and have the BETA test to confirm, but it sounds like you are pregnant!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

congrats girl!!!!!!!

well this week is dragging by for me, Ill start testing 10dpoiui which is saturday! 
I havent really felt anything abnormal. altho today I could hardly get out of bed I was still so sleepy, I went to bed at 10pm weird.

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## greyhoundmom

TTCinTexas said:


> Since this is my first attempt at getting pregnant, I'm kinda confused on what my happen first I guess. Today was a fun day of cramping..some stronger than others but it didn't last all day. And OMG I'm so unbelieveably tired!!! I don't know if it's the progesterone(been on it since last thur) but it's only 8pm and I could go to sleep right now!!
> I'm 10past trigger and 8dpiui. I am taking progesterone suppostories but I was wondering if that would prevent me from getting sore boobs if I am pregnant. From talking to others and reading some posts, I kind of thought I would have sore boobs by now. I'm so confused!! I did POAS this evening and it was negative but I also know that doesn't mean anything this early.

*I agree with Alicatt - the progesterone definitely makes you tired. Other than being tired, I haven't felt much either. I'm 8dpiui today. But as my RE says, some people get symptoms early, some don't, so don't let that get to you! I am waiting till 11dpiui (my 2nd one) to test because I feel like it will drive me crazy to see a negative and then not know if it's just because it's too early or not.*



kele said:


> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of injectables and IUI! !

*Yay! That's great, congrats!*



jen1019 said:


> Truthfully, I thought that not taking the pregnancy tests would help me emotionally. But when my RE told me on the phone that it was a BFN, I sort of broke down. :cry: I'm doing better now, but sometimes it feels like it will never happen. I know it was only our first IUI, but we have been TTC for going on a year and a half. I'm going to try to stay positive... it's just so hard!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you in TWW. I will be checking on you girls!:hugs:

*Thanks Jen! I know what you mean about testing vs not testing. I didn't during my IVF and was devastated when my RE called with the bad news. I was just basically a sobbing mess on the phone. Last time I tested ahead and felt that it sofened the blow a bit (so to speak). I am going to test again this time partially due to impatience and partially to know before the call. Hoping/praying for a BFP this time and for you for August!*


----------



## greyhoundmom

Moorebetter said:


> congrats girl!!!!!!!
> 
> well this week is dragging by for me, Ill start testing 10dpoiui which is saturday!
> I havent really felt anything abnormal. altho today I could hardly get out of bed I was still so sleepy, I went to bed at 10pm weird.
> 
> hows everyone else doing?

Tired as well! Otherwise good, and nothing abnormal here either. I am planning on test on Sun (which is 11dpiui#2 for me), but debated testing on Sat (which would be 11dpiui#1). I just got a 3 pack of first response tests, maybe I'll test then too. We'll see how impatient I am by then.

Fingers, toes, arms, legs, and anything else possible crossed for us!


----------



## KBrain3377

kele said:


> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of injectables and IUI! !

:happydance::happydance::happydance: That's amazing news!!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

jen1019 said:


> kele said:
> 
> 
> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of injectables and IUI! !
> 
> Kele, I hope this is your :bfp: Congrats!
> 
> As for me, after my beta I got AF later that day so I am on CD3. I start Clomid again today, and go a for a midcycle on 8/3, if everything looks good the IUI will be 8/4. I should probably head on over to the August thread, huh?
> 
> Truthfully, I thought that not taking the pregnancy tests would help me emotionally. But when my RE told me on the phone that it was a BFN, I sort of broke down. :cry: I'm doing better now, but sometimes it feels like it will never happen. I know it was only our first IUI, but we have been TTC for going on a year and a half. I'm going to try to stay positive... it's just so hard!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you in TWW. I will be checking on you girls!:hugs:Click to expand...

I know how you feel Jen1019 - and I'm already with you on the August thread! We've also been trying for almost 2 years (on and off) and I'm trying to be patient but some days it really just feels like it will never happen.


----------



## alicatt

Lucky you Jen! I wish AF would show up. I'm still waiting for her. I usually get it on CD33 which would be tomorrow. I just want the :witch: to show so I can move on to August!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Day 10 BFN Gah I'm getting discouraged!!!!


----------



## TTCisapain

Congrats Kele ... 

I am 4DPIUI and not having anything yet, so we shall see. It would be really early to feel anything. I am pretty sure I already had sore bbs last month from the prog, but since it is my 2nd month on it maybe my system is a bit more used to it ... so I test in 8 days, just trying to stay relaxed. 

Also, have you ladies given up eating lunchmeats / caffeine / etc? My dr doesnt want me having any alcohol in the cycle which I am good, and no more than 1 caffeinated beverage which I am good on too ... 

But, I really want sandwich wraps for some reason (w/ turkey mostly) but not sure if you ladies are not giving that stuff up until you get a BFP?


----------



## dbluett

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Day 10 BFN Gah I'm getting discouraged!!!!

I hear ya. I took a hpt yesterday and it was a BFN. I am not going to get myself all worked up I hear my BETA results on Monday. I read that there are just some women who will never get a BFP from a hpt. Their HcG levels are too low to be detected by the hpt.

When is your BETA?


----------



## greyhoundmom

TTCisapain said:


> Also, have you ladies given up eating lunchmeats / caffeine / etc? My dr doesnt want me having any alcohol in the cycle which I am good, and no more than 1 caffeinated beverage which I am good on too ...
> 
> But, I really want sandwich wraps for some reason (w/ turkey mostly) but not sure if you ladies are not giving that stuff up until you get a BFP?

I've cut out alcohol and caffeine (for the most part - a cup of coffee or a soda here/there). I have had lunch meat maybe 2x since my IUI. I just try to keep things to a minimum. I also have major allergies, and take allergy medications (mainly Claritin). I try to only take it when I need it, but lately I need it all the time!


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> Also, have you ladies given up eating lunchmeats / caffeine / etc? My dr doesnt want me having any alcohol in the cycle which I am good, and no more than 1 caffeinated beverage which I am good on too ...
> 
> But, I really want sandwich wraps for some reason (w/ turkey mostly) but not sure if you ladies are not giving that stuff up until you get a BFP?
> 
> I've cut out alcohol and caffeine (for the most part - a cup of coffee or a soda here/there). I have had lunch meat maybe 2x since my IUI. I just try to keep things to a minimum. I also have major allergies, and take allergy medications (mainly Claritin). I try to only take it when I need it, but lately I need it all the time!Click to expand...

Yes, I am keeping alcohol and caffeine to a minimum. I have not let everyone know that I am TTC, so in some occasions I need to have a glass of wine or people will start asking questions I don't want to answer. As for caffeine, I don't drink a lot of it, mainly a cup of tea 2-3 times a week. I have eliminated soda of any sort (and make my own if I want something bubbly with 6oz of sparkling water and 3oz of 100% fruit juice). As for lunch meats, I try to avoid them, and make wraps with left over chicken or pork from dinner the night before. Sometimes I don't have anything to make a sandwich, and if that is the case I will eat lunch meats. As for medications, I try to limit what I use, and this is difficult because I get really bad heartburn, and migraine headaches. I'm like you, I only take something when it gets so bad that I can't continue without taking something. Have you discussed the 'safe' products with your OBGYN? When I decided it was time to TTC, I went to him and gave him a list of the things that I often take OTC and Rx's for and he gave me a list of things that I could take that were either safe, or the safest alternative.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

dbluett said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Day 10 BFN Gah I'm getting discouraged!!!!
> 
> I hear ya. I took a hpt yesterday and it was a BFN. I am not going to get myself all worked up I hear my BETA results on Monday. I read that there are just some women who will never get a BFP from a hpt. Their HcG levels are too low to be detected by the hpt.
> 
> When is your BETA?Click to expand...

Beta Monday IF I test positive. otherwise I just let af come and go from there. :winkwink:


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> Lucky you Jen! I wish AF would show up. I'm still waiting for her. I usually get it on CD33 which would be tomorrow. I just want the :witch: to show so I can move on to August!

Ali, I hope that AF comes soon (I don't think I've ever said that before...) I am blessed with a normal 28-29 day cycle, so at least I'm not left to suffer too long after my beta. I'm on the Clomid now, and feeling very cranky. Some people at work are just irritating me... good thing I only have two and a half hours left... :wacko:

I don't drink very regularly as it is, maybe once in a while a glass of wine. And I've cut it down coffee to about 2-3 cups a week. I'm trying to drink even less after ovulation... we shall see. :coffee:


----------



## TTCisapain

Thanks ladies ... looks like we are all doing the same thing ... I havent had any alcohol since we started cycle #1 and have chai tea 1x/ day but will give that up if I am preggers. If I do have a soda, I try to get decaff soda, but sometimes a Diet Coke is all that is available. In that case it is 1 can only.


----------



## kele

KBrain3377 said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kele said:
> 
> 
> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of inject ables and IUI! !
> 
> Kele, I hope this is your :bfp: Congrats!
> 
> As for me, after my beta I got AF later that day so I am on CD3. I start Clomid again today, and go a for a midcycle on 8/3, if everything looks good the IUI will be 8/4. I should probably head on over to the August thread, huh?
> 
> Truthfully, I thought that not taking the pregnancy tests would help me emotionally. But when my RE told me on the phone that it was a BFN, I sort of broke down. :cry: I'm doing better now, but sometimes it feels like it will never happen. I know it was only our first IUI, but we have been TTC for going on a year and a half. I'm going to try to stay positive... it's just so hard!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you in TWW. I will be checking on you girls!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel Jen1019 - and I'm already with you on the August thread! We've also been trying for almost 2 years (on and off) and I'm trying to be patient but some days it really just feels like it will never happen.Click to expand...

 Hey ladies I went fo rmy beta today at 11dpiui and I am pregnant!!! 
:happydance:
Husband and I have been trying for 2 years did clomid 4 rounds with no success.
Found out he has 1% morphology
I have a prolactin brain tumor I had to shrink before we could continue on to injectables and IUI.
I know how frustrating and upsetting it can be. I still am in shock I had success first IUI. I wish you all luck and will continue sharing my positive story to give people hope!


----------



## dbluett

Yah Kele :happydance: Congrats
Hoping I get my bfp on monday!!!


----------



## kele

bluet said:


> Yeah Kele :happy dance: Congrats
> Hoping I get my bf on monday!!!

Thank you I hope you do too!! I swear by the first response tests. The other ones did not show a positive result. So if anyone out there is testing early use first response early result!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Congrats Kele!!! Very happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## alicatt

kele said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kele said:
> 
> 
> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of inject ables and IUI! !
> 
> Kele, I hope this is your :bfp: Congrats!
> 
> As for me, after my beta I got AF later that day so I am on CD3. I start Clomid again today, and go a for a midcycle on 8/3, if everything looks good the IUI will be 8/4. I should probably head on over to the August thread, huh?
> 
> Truthfully, I thought that not taking the pregnancy tests would help me emotionally. But when my RE told me on the phone that it was a BFN, I sort of broke down. :cry: I'm doing better now, but sometimes it feels like it will never happen. I know it was only our first IUI, but we have been TTC for going on a year and a half. I'm going to try to stay positive... it's just so hard!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you in TWW. I will be checking on you girls!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel Jen1019 - and I'm already with you on the August thread! We've also been trying for almost 2 years (on and off) and I'm trying to be patient but some days it really just feels like it will never happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ladies I went fo rmy beta today at 11dpiui and I am pregnant!!!
> :happydance:
> Husband and I have been trying for 2 years did clomid 4 rounds with no success.
> Found out he has 1% morphology
> I have a prolactin brain tumor I had to shrink before we could continue on to injectables and IUI.
> I know how frustrating and upsetting it can be. I still am in shock I had success first IUI. I wish you all luck and will continue sharing my positive story to give people hope!Click to expand...

:wohoo: :yippee: Kele, that is great news! So happy for you :) CONGRATS! I'm doing a little happy dance for you :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

kele said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kele said:
> 
> 
> Well it was a lot darker today! Taking another in the morning. I think I got my Bfp, on my first cycle of inject ables and IUI! !
> 
> Kele, I hope this is your :bfp: Congrats!
> 
> As for me, after my beta I got AF later that day so I am on CD3. I start Clomid again today, and go a for a midcycle on 8/3, if everything looks good the IUI will be 8/4. I should probably head on over to the August thread, huh?
> 
> Truthfully, I thought that not taking the pregnancy tests would help me emotionally. But when my RE told me on the phone that it was a BFN, I sort of broke down. :cry: I'm doing better now, but sometimes it feels like it will never happen. I know it was only our first IUI, but we have been TTC for going on a year and a half. I'm going to try to stay positive... it's just so hard!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you in TWW. I will be checking on you girls!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel Jen1019 - and I'm already with you on the August thread! We've also been trying for almost 2 years (on and off) and I'm trying to be patient but some days it really just feels like it will never happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ladies I went fo rmy beta today at 11dpiui and I am pregnant!!!
> :happydance:
> Husband and I have been trying for 2 years did clomid 4 rounds with no success.
> Found out he has 1% morphology
> I have a prolactin brain tumor I had to shrink before we could continue on to injectables and IUI.
> I know how frustrating and upsetting it can be. I still am in shock I had success first IUI. I wish you all luck and will continue sharing my positive story to give people hope!Click to expand...

Our morphology is bad too because mine has a varicocele. So that's why they recommened IVF. So glad the IUI did it for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well I'm bleeding. And I honest to God believe I'm pregnant and losing another one. Tests won't show it yet but I've been dry heaving and my boobs real sore. I'm done. I can't do this anymore... Putting a call into the RE tomorrow but really I think this is it.


----------



## Molly_001

congratulations Kele, If I knew how to make those little people dance and hug and things I'd put them on here for you. That's the best news given everything you have been through.


----------



## Molly_001

Hang in there Iluvbabies, it's a horrible horrible time and having had similar experiences to you, I did wonder why sometimes and whether it is all worth it. Give yourself some time and then talk to the RE. If I knew how to do the hugging thing on this with the little people I'd send you a million of them xx


----------



## TTCinTexas

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Well I'm bleeding. And I honest to God believe I'm pregnant and losing another one. Tests won't show it yet but I've been dry heaving and my boobs real sore. I'm done. I can't do this anymore... Putting a call into the RE tomorrow but really I think this is it.

I think I can safely say from all of us...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks everyone! I've had failed LP's with the progesterone suppositories before but somehow last month it was perfect. Now this... I don't know why I even had my hopes up. Gonna make a consult and go from there. I'm devastated....


----------



## Molly_001

TTC can you please show me how to do those little people images, am feeling very untechnical right now :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Molly_001 said:


> TTC can you please show me how to do those little people images, am feeling very untechnical right now :)

When you go to post there should be a box full of them on the right!


----------



## alicatt

Molly_001 said:


> TTC can you please show me how to do those little people images, am feeling very untechnical right now :)

Or you can just type them, just put the words between 2 colons )

So for baby dust it would be : dust : (but get rid of the spaces) :dust:

Others you can try (just put the colon on each side of the word):

witch - :witch:
bfp - :bfp:
bfn - :bfn:
happydance - :happydance:
wohoo - :wohoo:
yipee - :yipee:
dust - :dust:
cry - :cry:
hehe - :hehe:


----------



## TTCisapain

Congrats Kele!! That is awesome news!! Hoping more BFPs to follow and you have a sticky bean!!

ILuvBabies -- I feel for you girl. I have been back and forth in the same boat since my miscarriage. If you can sneak some time away to take a trip or something it might relax you. That is the advice my friends give me especially after the m/c. I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## TTCisapain

Im 5DPIUI and my boobs are starting to get sore, and my moodiness is terrible. The progesterone supplements are definitely kicking in ... get my prog results on Monday, so we shall see ... 1 week until testing. 

GL to all you ladies testing this weekend!!


----------



## tulip1975

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Well I'm bleeding. And I honest to God believe I'm pregnant and losing another one. Tests won't show it yet but I've been dry heaving and my boobs real sore. I'm done. I can't do this anymore... Putting a call into the RE tomorrow but really I think this is it.

I remember feeling that in the months after my m/c too. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## tulip1975

jen1019 said:


> Truthfully, I thought that not taking the pregnancy tests would help me emotionally. But when my RE told me on the phone that it was a BFN, I sort of broke down. :cry: I'm doing better now, but sometimes it feels like it will never happen. I know it was only our first IUI, but we have been TTC for going on a year and a half. I'm going to try to stay positive... it's just so hard!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you in TWW. I will be checking on you girls!:hugs:

So sorry about your results. :hugs:

I waited the whole 2 weeks to test and then took a HPT right before I went to the doctor for my BETA. That way, I was prepared. 

I hope this Clomid cycle is the winner! Fingers crossed!


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> Im 5DPIUI and my boobs are starting to get sore, and my moodiness is terrible. The progesterone supplements are definitely kicking in ... get my prog results on Monday, so we shall see ... 1 week until testing.
> 
> GL to all you ladies testing this weekend!!


Ok, so now I'm a little worried. I haven't felt anything!! I was hoping my boobs would start to get sore as well but no such luck. I'm also taking the progesterone suppostories so I thought they might hinder the soreness. The only thing I've been getting lately is the cramps. As of tomorrow I will be 
11dpiui. I do have the first response pregnancy tests and used one today but it was negative. UGH!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well I got a plan for August. Really wanted to throw in the towel but then once the Nurse Practitioner called I changed my mind. She said it does sound like a chemical pregnancy and obviously nothing we can do. Just thank God I never saw a positive test. Another loss proven to me is more than I can take. They are upping my dose in hopes of stronger and bigger eggs sooner. The last 2 months I haven't been ready until day 17. They want to push that up a bit. So here we go again.... I ordered meds today and picked up my Femara. I start that tomorrow. Af is killer and I just want it gone!!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Well I got a plan for August. Really wanted to throw in the towel but then once the Nurse Practitioner called I changed my mind. She said it does sound like a chemical pregnancy and obviously nothing we can do. Just thank God I never saw a positive test. Another loss proven to me is more than I can take. They are upping my dose in hopes of stronger and bigger eggs sooner. The last 2 months I haven't been ready until day 17. They want to push that up a bit. So here we go again.... I ordered meds today and picked up my Femara. I start that tomorrow. Af is killer and I just want it gone!!!!


Good luck and we'll support you all the way!!!


----------



## tulip1975

Kele - congratulations! That's wonderful news!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Molly - if you use "quick reply", the smilies aren't available. If you hit the big Reply button at the top left of the thread, the smilies are animated and available on your right hand side.


----------



## alicatt

*ILuvBabies200* - so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy, that sounds horrible :cry: I am glad that you have a plan for this month! Let's hope that things work out for both of us this month. It sounds like we will be in the 2WW fairly close together as I am on CD2 and usually O around CD17 too. Although my FS thinks that with our plan to use pergonal that I will O sooner as well, maybe on day 15. So cheers to you for trying again, and here is to seeing some BFP's on the August thread! 

Does anyone know if there is an August thread yet?


----------



## fisher640

Yayyyy Kele!
Sorry for the BFNs thus far that is incredibly disappointing :-(


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> *ILuvBabies200* - so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy, that sounds horrible :cry: I am glad that you have a plan for this month! Let's hope that things work out for both of us this month. It sounds like we will be in the 2WW fairly close together as I am on CD2 and usually O around CD17 too. Although my FS thinks that with our plan to use pergonal that I will O sooner as well, maybe on day 15. So cheers to you for trying again, and here is to seeing some BFP's on the August thread!
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an August thread yet?

I think I saw two August threads, not sure if they are the same people.


----------



## TTCisapain

TTCinTexas ... sorry you got a BFN but it is still early. Dont worry about not feeling anything. Most women dont have any symptoms until weeks after a positive HPT. We all do symptom spotting all the time, but a few posts I have read show the months they had symptoms nothing, and the month they didnt they got their BFP. Wishing you lots of baby dust.

ILuvBabies ... I am glad you have a plan and are dealing with the chemical pregnancy. It is never easy, and I will continue to pray for you


----------



## TTCisapain

6DPIUI, had some cramping in my lower abdomen / uterus last night ... so hoping it is a good sign and not just gas =) ... 

Hope all are doing well. Moorebetter ... did you test today?


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> *ILuvBabies200* - so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy, that sounds horrible :cry: I am glad that you have a plan for this month! Let's hope that things work out for both of us this month. It sounds like we will be in the 2WW fairly close together as I am on CD2 and usually O around CD17 too. Although my FS thinks that with our plan to use pergonal that I will O sooner as well, maybe on day 15. So cheers to you for trying again, and here is to seeing some BFP's on the August thread!
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an August thread yet?
> 
> I think I saw two August threads, not sure if they are the same people.Click to expand...

I'll have to check them out, and maybe join one of them!!


----------



## adroplet

Hi all!
Just got back from vacation............i had a blast, spent most of the time fishing. I didnt even have to try to not think of ttc stuff. My bbt thermometer died on me so I had to go buy a new one at a local drug store that just sucked. 
So i can't say i've had any symptoms cause i was just ignoring it all, it was all so relaxing that way. 
Hope everyone is doing great....let me know if an August thread has evolved yet.


----------



## TTCinTexas

adroplet said:


> Hi all!
> Just got back from vacation............i had a blast, spent most of the time fishing. I didnt even have to try to not think of ttc stuff. My bbt thermometer died on me so I had to go buy a new one at a local drug store that just sucked.
> So i can't say i've had any symptoms cause i was just ignoring it all, it was all so relaxing that way.
> Hope everyone is doing great....let me know if an August thread has evolved yet.

Yes ma'am, there is two August threads I believe. I haven't moved there yet...my beta test is Tuesday and I'm hoping I won't have to move!!


----------



## adroplet

TTCinTexas said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> Just got back from vacation............i had a blast, spent most of the time fishing. I didnt even have to try to not think of ttc stuff. My bbt thermometer died on me so I had to go buy a new one at a local drug store that just sucked.
> So i can't say i've had any symptoms cause i was just ignoring it all, it was all so relaxing that way.
> Hope everyone is doing great....let me know if an August thread has evolved yet.
> 
> Yes ma'am, there is two August threads I believe. I haven't moved there yet...my beta test is Tuesday and I'm hoping I won't have to move!!Click to expand...

awesome! My blood test is on Thurs....................fingers crossed for both of us.
:dust:


----------



## TTCinTexas

adroplet said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> Just got back from vacation............i had a blast, spent most of the time fishing. I didnt even have to try to not think of ttc stuff. My bbt thermometer died on me so I had to go buy a new one at a local drug store that just sucked.
> So i can't say i've had any symptoms cause i was just ignoring it all, it was all so relaxing that way.
> Hope everyone is doing great....let me know if an August thread has evolved yet.
> 
> Yes ma'am, there is two August threads I believe. I haven't moved there yet...my beta test is Tuesday and I'm hoping I won't have to move!!Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! My blood test is on Thurs....................fingers crosses for both of us.
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'm trying not to be negative but I really think I'm out for this month. I took an HPT this morning and it was negative. Not even a faint line... I've never been pregnant before and I've never been on progesterone suppostories like I am now, so I don't know if they can affect an HPT. My husband has been a great supporter and still thinks I'm pregnant but I'm just not feeling it. I've been symptomless this whole time except cramping last Tue and most of Wed. and a few slight cramps here and there throughtout the week. Absolutely nothing else! 
Oh well, I'm not taking another test. If it's negative, we move on to August and try again. Hopefully the extra time will help my hubby's sperm motility improve even more(it's only 38%). 
Good luck to you on Thursday!!!


----------



## dbluett

adroplet said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> Just got back from vacation............i had a blast, spent most of the time fishing. I didnt even have to try to not think of ttc stuff. My bbt thermometer died on me so I had to go buy a new one at a local drug store that just sucked.
> So i can't say i've had any symptoms cause i was just ignoring it all, it was all so relaxing that way.
> Hope everyone is doing great....let me know if an August thread has evolved yet.
> 
> Yes ma'am, there is two August threads I believe. I haven't moved there yet...my beta test is Tuesday and I'm hoping I won't have to move!!Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! My blood test is on Thurs....................fingers crosses for both of
> us.
> 
> 
> 
> My beta is tomorrow. Fingers crossed for all three of us.
> :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## alicatt

Good luck to all of you testing this week. I hope we see some BFPs!!

TTCinTexas - progesterone supplements will not interfere with the HPT test at all. HPT tests check your hCG levels are only present in the body after implantation. Progesterone is a hormone that is produced by the corpus luteum and taking the supplements will cause to to feel like you are pregnant. Things like sore boobs and being bloated can be caused by progesterone. As you know some women don't even have any symptoms at all, and turn out pregnant. I know it is really hard to just be patient (I'm certainly not good at it) but that is what you need to do. Just think positive thoughts and wait until its time to test :) :hug:


----------



## TTCisapain

7DPIUI, tired today from progesterone, no sore nips like last month, but breasts are tender. Other than that I am feeling normal ... dont know if that is good or bad... of course, implantation timeframe is today for the next few days ... have to wait 5 more days to test, but I should get my prog lab results back tomorrow


----------



## greyhoundmom

So I took two HPT's over the weekend, both were BFN's. I'm feeling pretty hopeless at this point. 

This round was the last round with any medication coverage I had remaining. I don't think we can afford to pay for the medication out of pocket, which would be approx $2400/month for the follistim alone, given that I am a "low-responder" (I need quite a bit).

Ugh. It makes me cry just thinking about it. After a year of TTC, then starting all the testing in Feb, IVF in April and two IUI's since then, I've had it.

Edited to add...to add to it, my birthday is in a little over a month, and the thought of turning 39 is making me miserable.


----------



## TTCisapain

greyhoundmom -- I am sorry for the BFNs and know your trouble with out of pocket expenses ... it is so frustrating ... we are here for you!!


----------



## TTCisapain

Got my prog results today and was at 51 on Friday so that is good if we are PG but of course it tells me nothing!! 8DPIUI ... not feeling it, but you never know. 

Taking a poll / question: I am going on vacation leaving Thursday 8/2 at 12. I am not supposed to do HPT until Friday morning, but will be at Mother-in-laws house. If you were me, would you test 1 day early on Thursday? I am thinking I would ... it could always turn + if I get a BFN on Thurs, but at least I will be prepared. What would you do?


----------



## dbluett

Beta was BFN. Onto the next cycle. Well once the :witch: comes


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> Got my prog results today and was at 51 on Friday so that is good if we are PG but of course it tells me nothing!! 8DPIUI ... not feeling it, but you never know.
> 
> Taking a poll / question: I am going on vacation leaving Thursday 8/2 at 12. I am not supposed to do HPT until Friday morning, but will be at Mother-in-laws house. If you were me, would you test 1 day early on Thursday? I am thinking I would ... it could always turn + if I get a BFN on Thurs, but at least I will be prepared. What would you do?

Yes test one day early!!!!


----------



## fisher640

TTCinTexas said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> Got my prog results today and was at 51 on Friday so that is good if we are PG but of course it tells me nothing!! 8DPIUI ... not feeling it, but you never know.
> 
> Taking a poll / question: I am going on vacation leaving Thursday 8/2 at 12. I am not supposed to do HPT until Friday morning, but will be at Mother-in-laws house. If you were me, would you test 1 day early on Thursday? I am thinking I would ... it could always turn + if I get a BFN on Thurs, but at least I will be prepared. What would you do?
> 
> Yes test one day early!!!!Click to expand...

I think testing early is fine, I feel like that spreads out the emotional impact over a few days... rather than hitting like a ton of bricks when AF arrives. I sure hope you get good news though! :hugs:


----------



## HM823

All the best and good luck. I had my second cycle of IUI and its 15 days today and I have started to bleed. Not sure if it is implantation because that is what I have been reading. Suppose to test tmrw am


----------



## adroplet

dbluett said:


> Beta was BFN. Onto the next cycle. Well once the :witch: comes

So sorry to hear that but i'm glad you are ready for next month.:hugs:


----------



## TTCinTexas

dbluett said:


> Beta was BFN. Onto the next cycle. Well once the :witch: comes

Sorry to hear it was a negative...My beta is tomorrow and I'm starting to think it didn't work for me either. If it didn't, we might wait until September.


----------



## dbluett

TTCinTexas said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Beta was BFN. Onto the next cycle. Well once the :witch: comes
> 
> Sorry to hear it was a negative...My beta is tomorrow and I'm starting to think it didn't work for me either. If it didn't, we might wait until September.Click to expand...

Well we are going in vacation in 12 days, so we may wait until September as well. All depends on the :witch:


----------



## dbluett

adroplet said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Beta was BFN. Onto the next cycle. Well once the :witch: comes
> 
> So sorry to hear that but i'm glad you are ready for next month.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!:hugs:
Not ready to give up yet.


----------



## Molly_001

TTCisapain said:


> Got my prog results today and was at 51 on Friday so that is good if we are PG but of course it tells me nothing!! 8DPIUI ... not feeling it, but you never know.
> 
> Taking a poll / question: I am going on vacation leaving Thursday 8/2 at 12. I am not supposed to do HPT until Friday morning, but will be at Mother-in-laws house. If you were me, would you test 1 day early on Thursday? I am thinking I would ... it could always turn + if I get a BFN on Thurs, but at least I will be prepared. What would you do?

TTC I would definitely test a day early so you have got time to deal with any potential result. Good luck though, will keep my fingers x-ed for you


----------



## Molly_001

Tomorrow morning I will be 12.5 days past ovulation and 4 days post 3rd shot so am going to start testing out the shot and see what happens. I have a short luteal phase so to make it this far is great, but I think that's the result of the trigger and the 3 pregnyl shots. Still excited but trying not to be. Oh the half day is because I am in the US this week, not Australia so time fmu is half a day later (tmi?). :plane::plane::plane:


----------



## TTCisapain

dbluett said:


> Beta was BFN. Onto the next cycle. Well once the :witch: comes

Sorry you got a BFN ... hopefully you can relax and enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## alicatt

Sorry to hear of the other BFN's :cry: no fun, I know. I'm just starting my August IUI prep, and am taking Gonal F 75 iu. I started them today (CD3-4).

I've moved over to https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1101571-august-iui-anyone-8.html#post20076807 if anyone is ready and wanting to move on to August! 

For the few left that are still to test, I really do hope you get a :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Molly_001

So I did my hpt this morning, 4.5 days after doing my last 1500iu of pregnyl, 12DPO. The line came up immediately and is fairly dark. However I've seen enough on the forums to not get excited and wait to do another hpt Thursday as the pregnyl should be less by then. so will just have to try and wait until then.... that's a looooong time :(


----------



## TTCinTexas

Well, unfortunately my beta test came back negative. We've decided not to try for August due to finances and a quick de-stresser, but we will be back to try again in September.


----------



## TTCisapain

Sorry TTCinTexas. We will be taking a break for August too, since I will be on vacation if we get a BFN. We wont be able to get a baseline u/s done, so it will make the decision for me.


----------



## tulip1975

TTCisapain - definitely test a day early. 

TTCinTexas and dbluett - so sorry about your BFNs. I'm also sitting out this cycle - first because of timing, and now I'm just happy to take a break. That IUI cycle was stressful. If I go again the next cycle, I'm looking at starting around Aug 13th-ish?

Molly - going back and forth from Australia to the US must be really wild when TTC! I've been to Australia a few times on business (not when TTC, though), and my body clock was totally wonky for weeks.


----------



## dbluett

I am also taking a break in august. See everybody in September.


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas.. so sorry for your bfn :( :hug:

WOW I feel like I'm the only one that is going to move on to August!

I understand needing a break, it is difficult to keep up the constant stress. Best of luck to you all in September!


----------



## TTCinTexas

My husband and I have been talking tonight and we've decided to give ourselves two months instead to try naturally. The vitamins he has been taking from the doctor has definitely helped his motility and so he wants to see if we can succeed at this by ourselves for a couple of months. I'm ok with that and if we don't succeed then we do another IUI in October. 
I'll still check in with your guys on the August thread, but for now I'm out.

Good luck to everyone and baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## TTCisapain

So, 10 DPIUI and feeling like I am out, but waiting until tomorrow to start testing. My bbs are still somewhat sore (but that happened on prog last time). I am crampy like I am getting AF, but I dont expect her to show until I stop taking the prog. I am exhausted, and a little nauseous (although I think that is from the stress of a 2WW not a preg symptom). I swear, my mind gives me symptoms b/c I want this so bad. Today will be a LONG day for sure.


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> TTCinTexas.. so sorry for your bfn :( :hug:
> 
> WOW I feel like I'm the only one that is going to move on to August!
> 
> I understand needing a break, it is difficult to keep up the constant stress. Best of luck to you all in September!

Alicatt - I'm on the August thread! I moved over last week, and I just had my second IUI yesterday. See you there!


----------



## fisher640

I'm going to miss you all. Good luck in August everyone!!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> So, 10 DPIUI and feeling like I am out, but waiting until tomorrow to start testing. My bbs are still somewhat sore (but that happened on prog last time). I am crampy like I am getting AF, but I dont expect her to show until I stop taking the prog. I am exhausted, and a little nauseous (although I think that is from the stress of a 2WW not a preg symptom). I swear, my mind gives me symptoms b/c I want this so bad. Today will be a LONG day for sure.

It's amazing how the progesterone affects people differently. I didn't have sore boobs which I normally get when AF is near, but good grief, I could never get enough sleep. I've been off the progesterone since yesterday and I'm still feeling the sleepy side effects. Although what wierd the past couple of days..I've been very dizzy and slightly nauseous. Not sure if thats the progesterone or what but the nurse who called me yesterday said AF should arrive in a few days. 
And I totally agree with you...sometimes your mind can play tricks on you. 

Good luck and I hope you do get a positive. I'll be back in October if we don't concieve naturally in the next two months.


----------



## Molly_001

Hi TTCisapain, good luck for testing tomorrow. I used to be on the progesterone and I was always so tired and grumpy. I'm now on the pregnyl shots which are easier and less messy but much much worse symptom-wise. It's the stress of constantly second-guessing every little symptom that I struggle with. This whole process is so much more emotionally draining than I thought. I will have my fingers x-Ed for you tomorrow though


----------



## Molly_001

Well I'm definitely pregnant, the line is darker than the control line today at 14DPO! My first IUI, now let's just hope this one sticks


----------



## TTCisapain

BFN =( ... moving onto next month


----------



## Molly_001

So sorry to hear that TTCisapain, hopefully August will be your month :(


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> BFN =( ... moving onto next month

So sorry to hear that it was negative!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCinTexas

Molly_001 said:


> Well I'm definitely pregnant, the line is darker than the control line today at 14DPO! My first IUI, now let's just hope this one sticks

Congrats!! And on your first IUI!! From all that I've read, that doesn't happen very often so that's fantastic news!! My first attempt didn't work. Just curious, other than your DH's sperm quality being the issue, was there any other fertility issues? My DH has low motility and that's it.


----------



## Molly_001

TTCinTexas said:


> Molly_001 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm definitely pregnant, the line is darker than the control line today at 14DPO! My first IUI, now let's just hope this one sticks
> 
> Congrats!! And on your first IUI!! From all that I've read, that doesn't happen very often so that's fantastic news!! My first attempt didn't work. Just curious, other than your DH's sperm quality being the issue, was there any other fertility issues? My DH has low motility and that's it.Click to expand...


Thanks, my issue has always been keeping them so fingers crossed. No we didn't have any other issues other than finding out time was running out for me as my egg quantity was lower than it should have been


----------



## Molly_001

TTCinTexas said:


> Molly_001 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm definitely pregnant, the line is darker than the control line today at 14DPO! My first IUI, now let's just hope this one sticks
> 
> Congrats!! And on your first IUI!! From all that I've read, that doesn't happen very often so that's fantastic news!! My first attempt didn't work. Just curious, other than your DH's sperm quality being the issue, was there any other fertility issues? My DH has low motility and that's it.Click to expand...

I'm an idiot! Yes I have a short luteal phase usually 9-11 days, the pessaries did nothing to help, almost the opposite in fact


----------



## tulip1975

TTCisapain said:


> BFN =( ... moving onto next month

Sorry that it was negative. :hugs: I hope next month is THE month! :hugs:


----------



## tulip1975

Molly_001 said:


> Well I'm definitely pregnant, the line is darker than the control line today at 14DPO! My first IUI, now let's just hope this one sticks

Congrats! So glad we saw some BFPs in July!


----------

